# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  M 300 -hankinta

## Albert

Helsingin kaupungin HKL-liikelaitos on 8.4. jättänyt hankintailmoituksen:
Vaihtoehto A: 22 - 26 kappaletta kaksivaunuista metrojunayksikköä 
Vaihtoehto B: 11- 13 kappaletta nelivaunuista metrojunayksikköä.
Tarjousten tai osallistumishakemusten vastaanottamisen määräaika:
29.4.2009 - 16:00.
Koko hankintailmoitus virolaiselta sivulta suomeksi.

----------


## vristo

Näin jo mielessäni Transtechin tarjouksen: nelivaunuinen ja läpikuljettava, moderni muunnos M100-junasta, jonka ulkonäkö kunnioittaa edeltäjäänsä. Ja tälläkin kertaa täysautomaattinen. Olisi aika hieno helsinkiläinen metrojuna  :Smile: .

----------


## Albert

> Näin jo mielessäni Transtechin tarjouksen: nelivaunuinen ja läpikuljettava, moderni muunnos M100-junasta, jonka ulkonäkö kunnioittaa edeltäjäänsä. Ja tälläkin kertaa täysautomaattinen. Olisi aika hieno helsinkiläinen metrojuna .


Bombardierilla vaan taitaa olla kovin hyvä maine metropuolella. M200 lienee harvoja "viimmesen päälle" onnistuneita kiskokulkuneuvohankintoja.

----------


## ZoomZoom

> Bombardierilla vaan taitaa olla kovin hyvä maine metropuolella. M200 lienee harvoja "viimmesen päälle" onnistuneita kiskokulkuneuvohankintoja.


M200 ei olekaan Bombardierin tuote. Se ostettiin Deutsche Waggonbau AG:lta vähän ennen kuin Bombardier osti DWA:n. Vaunuissa saattaa olla jo Bomban laatat.

----------


## ess

> M200 ei olekaan Bombardierin tuote. Se ostettiin Deutsche Waggonbau AG:lta vähän ennen kuin Bombardier osti DWA:n. Vaunuissa saattaa olla jo Bomban laatat.


Onhan Alppiruusuissakin Bombardierin laatat.

----------


## vristo

Hankintailmoitus, erityisalat: 
Helsingin kaupungin HKL-liikelaitos : Metrojunayksiköt M300

Erityisesti mainittavaa: 

"11- 15 kappaletta *nelivaunuista* metrojunayksikköä."

Lisäksi kaksi jatko-opiota, jotka kumpikin sisältää 3-5 kappaletta nelivaunuisia metrojunia ja jotka toimitetaan vuosina 2017 ja 2019.

Nyt siis hankitaan pitkiä, nelivaunuisia, läpikuljettavia metrojunia.

----------


## hmikko

> toimitetaan vuosina 2017 ja 2019.


Eikös Länsimetron liikenteen pitänyt alkaa 2014? Riittääkö nykykalusto siihen? Jos se käy vielä varikolla automatisoitavana? *Muoks:* Lukihäiriö iski, anteeksi vaan, siis tuo 17 ja 19 tarkoitti lisäoptioita.

----------


## Puolimatala

Nelivaunuset alkaa kuulostamaan jo aika tyylikkäältä kamalta! Se tuo myös yllättävänpaljonkin lisää tilaa, kun ei ole vaununpäätyjä. Myös matkustajien luulisi jakautuvan hieman tasaisemmin junassa?

----------


## vristo

Niin, jatko-optiothan ovat Kivenlahteen ulottuvaa Länsimetroa varten sekä mahdollista itämetron jatkoa Östersundomiin ajatellen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:41 ----------

Itsekin tervehdin tyytyväisyydellä nyt tehtyä muutosta hankintaan; tällaisia pitkiä, läpikuljettavia pötköjä ovat modernit metrojunat ja sellaisia hankitaan lähes yksinomaa maailman metrokaupunkeihin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itsekin tervehdin tyytyväisyydellä nyt tehtyä muutosta hankintaan; tällaisia pitkiä, läpikuljettavia pötköjä ovat modernit metrojunat ja sellaisia hankitaan lähes yksinomaa maailman metrokaupunkeihin.


Nämä ovat kylläkin lyhyitä. Maailman metrokaupungeissa ajetaan pääasiassa noin 120 metrisillä junilla.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Nämä ovat kylläkin lyhyitä. Maailman metrokaupungeissa ajetaan pääasiassa noin 120 metrisillä junilla.


Jaahas, saivartelua.  :Wink: 

Hongkongissa ajetaan 8-vaunuisilla ja jopa 12-vaunuisilla pitkillä pötköillä. Kun tuollaisen yhdistelmän yhden vaunun pituus on tyypistä (ja metrolinjasta) riippuen 22-24 metriä, niin pisimmillään niistä normaalissa liikenteessä kootun junan pituus on yli 280 metriä. Ne ovat pitkiä ja uskokaa pois, eivät turhaan. MTR East Rail-linjalla, joka ajaa keskustasta Hongkong ja Shenzhenin rajalle, tämän pituiset junat liikennöivät 3 minuutin välein ja ovat yleensä täysiä

M300-junien tapauksessa tarkoitin siis sitä, että ensi kertaa koko metrojunan pituus on "pitkässä pötkössä" joustavasti matkustajien käytössä. Lisäksi saattaisi tulla säästöjä hankinnassa ja painossa, jos joku vaunuista olisi moottoriton välivaunu, mikä on maailmalla aivan yleinen käytäntö. Onkohan tällaista suunniteltu M300-junien kohdalla?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jaahas, saivartelua.


Minä kyllä käsitin sinun aivan oikeasti pitävän 80-metristä junaa pitkänä.

Junan vaunumäärällä ei ole merkitystä, sillä vaunumäärä on vain seuraus radan jyrkimmistä kaarresäteistä ja mahdollisesti asemalaitureiden kaarevuuksista. Ainoa ratkaiseva asia on junan pituus.

280 m on todella pitkä ja harvinainen ratkaisu. Sellainen ei enää toimi hyvin tiheätahtisessa liikenteessä tekemättä erittäin leveitä laitureita ja useita uloskäyntejä, jotta vältetään ihmisten kävely sekaisin toisiaan vastaan. Käytännössä siis aletaan heikentää palvelua. Mutta tähän voi olla pakko alistua, jos kapasiteetti ei kertakaikkiaan riitä. Silloin ongelma on liian tehokkaassa kaupunkirakentamisessa, jolle ei enää kyetä tekemään hyvin toimivaa liikennettä.

Käytännön optimi maailmalla on noin 120 metriä, joka toimii kohtuullisella 4 m laituirilla ja kahdella uloskäynnillä. Jos lyhyempi riittää, ei koko metrorakentaminen ole kannattavaa, koska kustannukset eivät siitä enää laske.

Antero

----------


## MaZo

> Minä kyllä käsitin sinun aivan oikeasti pitävän 80-metristä junaa pitkänä.
> 
> Junan vaunumäärällä ei ole merkitystä, sillä vaunumäärä on vain seuraus radan jyrkimmistä kaarresäteistä ja mahdollisesti asemalaitureiden kaarevuuksista. Ainoa ratkaiseva asia on junan pituus.
> 
> 280 m on todella pitkä ja harvinainen ratkaisu. Sellainen ei enää toimi hyvin tiheätahtisessa liikenteessä tekemättä erittäin leveitä laitureita ja useita uloskäyntejä, jotta vältetään ihmisten kävely sekaisin toisiaan vastaan. Käytännössä siis aletaan heikentää palvelua. Mutta tähän voi olla pakko alistua, jos kapasiteetti ei kertakaikkiaan riitä. Silloin ongelma on liian tehokkaassa kaupunkirakentamisessa, jolle ei enää kyetä tekemään hyvin toimivaa liikennettä.
> 
> Käytännön optimi maailmalla on noin 120 metriä, joka toimii kohtuullisella 4 m laituirilla ja kahdella uloskäynnillä. Jos lyhyempi riittää, ei koko metrorakentaminen ole kannattavaa, koska kustannukset eivät siitä enää laske.
> 
> Antero


Taannoin tekemäni tilastollinen tutkimus eurooppalaisista (ja vähän muistakin) metrojunahankinnoista osoittaa, että yli kuuden vaunun yksiköt eivät keskimäärin ole juuri 150 metriä pidempiä vaikka vaunuja olisi yhdeksänkin.
Liitteenä tilaston tuloksia tiivistetyssä muodossa.

----------


## vristo

> 280 m on todella pitkä ja harvinainen ratkaisu.


Okei, myönnetään, että tuo 280 metriä on aivan ääripää ja se juontaa siihen, että ko. metrolinja Hongkongissa oli aiemmin nimellisesti yksityinen lähijuna, joka yrityskaupan ja imagonmuutoksen myötä muuttui "kunnalliseksi" metroksi yhdessä yössä. Sama asia koskee ko. kaupungin West Rail Line-metrolinjaa. Noiden linjojen asemat ovat usein valtavia komplekseja, jotka ovat mitoitettuja välittämään mittavia ihmisvirtoja päivittäin.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTR

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_Rail_Line

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Rail_Line

Normaali metrojunan pituus Euroopassa on toki 6-8 vaunua, joka tarkoittaa pituudessa 120-150 metriä. Mutta yllättäen esimerkiksi Pariisin metron asemapituudet ovat vain 90 tai 105 metriä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Taannoin tekemäni tilastollinen tutkimus eurooppalaisista (ja vähän muistakin) metrojunahankinnoista osoittaa, että yli kuuden vaunun yksiköt eivät keskimäärin ole juuri 150 metriä pidempiä vaikka vaunuja olisi yhdeksänkin.


Onko sinulla tuohon vielä täydennykseksi järjestelmän käyttämä juna/asemapituus? Se kuvaa sitä, minkälaiselle kapasiteetille järjestelmä on tehty. M200 näyttää taulukossasi orvolta, mutta järjestelmähän on tehty 6-vaunuisille eli kolmen yksikön junille 135 m laituirilla, mikä kertoo mistä on oikeastaan kysymys.




> Normaali metrojunan pituus Euroopassa on toki 6-8 vaunua, joka tarkoittaa pituudessa 120-150 metriä. Mutta yllättäen esimerkiksi Pariisin metron asemapituudet ovat vain 90 tai 105 metriä.


Tämän selittää historia. Vuonna 1900 ei uskottu tarvittavan niin suurta kapasiteettia kuin nykyään. Berliinikin aloitti nykyistä puolta lyhyemmillä asemilla. Muistaakseni Madridkin on pidentänyt asemia jälkikäteen, joskaan se ei ole kaikilla linjoilla ollut mahdollista.

Minun tietoni mukaan Helsinki on ainutlaatuinen siinä, että täällä suunnitellaan asemien ja siten kapasiteetin pienentämistä. Pidän sitä erittäin suurena virheenä josta ehkä tullaan vielä maksamaan kalliisti. Enkä ole ainoa, joka ajattelee näin. Enkä tarkoita tällä JLF:n kirjoittajia, vaan alan ammattilaisia.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Minun tietoni mukaan Helsinki on ainutlaatuinen siinä, että täällä suunnitellaan asemien ja siten kapasiteetin pienentämistä. Pidän sitä erittäin suurena virheenä josta ehkä tullaan vielä maksamaan kalliisti. Enkä ole ainoa, joka ajattelee näin. Enkä tarkoita tällä JLF:n kirjoittajia, vaan alan ammattilaisia.


 Itsekin pelkään näin.

Ilmeisesti Helsingin metrosta ollaan muokkaamassa jotakuinkin Nürnbergin U-Bahnin kaltaista systeemiä, jossa asemien pituudet ovat myös 90 metriä (laiturikorkeus 1 metri) ja "pitkäjuna" sielläkin on siten 4-vaunuinen. Ja kas kummaa; automaattimetron toimittaja on Siemens.

http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/nue/nuernbg.htm

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/U-Bahn_N%C3%BCrnberg

http://www.cityverkehr.de/

----------


## MaZo

> Onko sinulla tuohon vielä täydennykseksi järjestelmän käyttämä juna/asemapituus? Se kuvaa sitä, minkälaiselle kapasiteetille järjestelmä on tehty. M200 näyttää taulukossasi orvolta, mutta järjestelmähän on tehty 6-vaunuisille eli kolmen yksikön junille 135 m laituirilla, mikä kertoo mistä on oikeastaan kysymys.


Junapituuksia en ole kerännyt, koska intressinä oli nimenomaan kerätä yksiköiden teknisiä tietoja ja varsinaisten metrojärjestelmien tutkiminen olisi vain lisännyt työmäärää. Ideana oli verrata yksiköiden ominaisuuksia M200:aan, joka on siksi taulukossa orpona yksin.





> Minun tietoni mukaan Helsinki on ainutlaatuinen siinä, että täällä suunnitellaan asemien ja siten kapasiteetin pienentämistä. Pidän sitä erittäin suurena virheenä josta ehkä tullaan vielä maksamaan kalliisti. Enkä ole ainoa, joka ajattelee näin. Enkä tarkoita tällä JLF:n kirjoittajia, vaan alan ammattilaisia.


Yhdyn täysin tähän mielipiteeseen. Valitettavasti länsimetron ratalinjaus on suunniteltu sellaiseksi, että edes varausta pidemmille asemille ei voida tehdä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yhdyn täysin tähän mielipiteeseen. Valitettavasti länsimetron ratalinjaus on suunniteltu sellaiseksi, että edes varausta pidemmille asemille ei voida tehdä.


Katselin joskus vuosi sitten, että ehkä onnistuu liikennöidä niin, että pitkät junat ajavat kääntymään Ruoholahden pohjoiselle raiteelle, josta on sitten vaihto eteläiselle raiteelle lyhyeen Espoon junaan. Niiden vuoroväli on harvempi niin, että ajavat käytännössä Ruoholahti-Lauttasaari-väliä 1-raiteisena. Näin muistelen olevan puolenvaihtoraiteden olleen suunnitellun.

Ilkeästi voisi sanoa, että tämähän on ihan hyvksyttävä käytäntö, jonka toimivuutta todisteltiin RaideYVA:n ratikkavaihtoehtojen kanssa.

Olen kyllä lukenut kaikki vakuuttelut siitä, miten 80-metriset junat riittävät maailman tappiin. Voi tietenkin ollakin, kun rinnalle tehdään kyllin tehokas pintaliikenne. Mutta 100 vuotta sitten metrojen tekijät uskoivat aivan samoin, eivätkä osanneet ottaa huomioon, että oletukset kaupunkien kehityksestä eivät ihan osuneet. Enkä usko, että osuu nytkään, sillä oletukset perustuvat vahvan autoistumisen ja kaupunkihajaannuksen jatkumiseen, mikä tarkoittaa myös energian kulutuksen ja päästöjen kasvua jo nyt hyväksytyistä tavoitteista piittaamatta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Olen kyllä lukenut kaikki vakuuttelut siitä, miten 80-metriset junat riittävät maailman tappiin. Voi tietenkin ollakin, kun rinnalle tehdään kyllin tehokas pintaliikenne. Mutta 100 vuotta sitten metrojen tekijät uskoivat aivan samoin, eivätkä osanneet ottaa huomioon, että oletukset kaupunkien kehityksestä eivät ihan osuneet. Enkä usko, että osuu nytkään, sillä oletukset perustuvat vahvan autoistumisen ja kaupunkihajaannuksen jatkumiseen, mikä tarkoittaa myös energian kulutuksen ja päästöjen kasvua jo nyt hyväksytyistä tavoitteista piittaamatta.


Vanhan metroradan asemat ovat yhä pitkiä. Jos kapasiteetti loppuu, se loppuu ensin idästä, jos on tarpeen itäosa metrosta voidaan ajaa pitkillä junilla, kun juniin liitetään tai irrotetaan vaunuja eli kaikki vaunut eivät kulje koko matkaa.

----------


## vristo

> Vanhan metroradan asemat ovat yhä pitkiä. Jos kapasiteetti loppuu, se loppuu ensin idästä, jos on tarpeen itäosa metrosta voidaan ajaa pitkillä junilla, kun juniin liitetään tai irrotetaan vaunuja eli kaikki vaunut eivät kulje koko matkaa.


Nykyisin metroasemien laiturit Helsingissä ovat 135-metrisiä ja siten mitoitettuja kuusivaunuiselle (eli kolmiyksikköiselle) metrojunalle, mutta automaatiopäivityksessä laituriovineen nekin tullaan käsittääkseni typistämaan tuohon 90 metriin. 

Nelivaunuinen juna on tulevaisuudessa standardijuna Helsingin metrossa ja hyvä sinänsä, ettei pelkällä vaunuparilla sitten liikennöidä enää, vaikka toki M100- ja M200-junat, vaunupari-formaatissa, varmasti mahdollistaisivat sen jatkossakin. 

Vai tulisiko niistäkin automaation myötä nelivaunuisia yksiköitä? Siis tarkoitan sitä, että kaksi yksikköä kytkettäisiin enemmän tai vähemmän kiinteämmin yhteen kuin nykyään (ainakin linjaliikenteessä siis). M200:iin voisi toisaalta hommata välivaunut, niin niistäkin tulisi sellaisia läpikuljettavia pötköjä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:30 ----------




> Yhdyn täysin tähän mielipiteeseen. Valitettavasti länsimetron ratalinjaus on suunniteltu sellaiseksi, että edes varausta pidemmille asemille ei voida tehdä.


Kysyn nyt näkemystasi alan asiantuntijana ja ammattilaisena:

Jos metroa jatketaan idässäkin Östersundomiin ja lännessä Kivenlahteen saakka, miten nelivaunuisten metrojunien kapasiteetti tulee riittämään mihikään ja miten tämä ennätyspitkä metrolinja ylipäätään toimii luotettavasti? Mitä ratkaisuja voidaan nähdäksesi tehdä sitten jälkikateen, jos asematkin on mitoitettu niin, ettei niissä ole edes varausta pidemmille junille? 

Jos homma ei pelaa hyvin, niin mikä on "plan B"?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vanhan metroradan asemat ovat yhä pitkiä. Jos kapasiteetti loppuu, se loppuu ensin idästä, jos on tarpeen itäosa metrosta voidaan ajaa pitkillä junilla, kun juniin liitetään tai irrotetaan vaunuja eli kaikki vaunut eivät kulje koko matkaa.


Juuri tätä osittain pitkänä liikennöintia kuvasin esimerkilläni. Se minkä kuvasin, on ainoa tapa. Espooseen ei voida ajaa 40-metrisiä junia samalla aikataululla kun idässä ajetaan 120-metrisiä. 40-metriset eivät riitä. Jos taas tehtäisiin niin, että 40-metrinen yksikkö kääntyy takaisin, liittyen Espoosta tulevaan 80-metriseen, siihen ei aikatauluaika riitä.




> Nykyisin metroasemien laiturit Helsingissä ovat 135-metrisiä ja siten mitoitettuja kuusivaunuiselle (eli kolmiyksikköiselle) metrojunalle, mutta automaatiopäivityksessä laituriovineen nekin tullaan käsittääkseni typistämaan tuohon 90 metriin.


Tämä on tarkoitus, mutta eivät asemat ja laiturit katoa, vaikka niistä aidataan 1/3 pois käytöstä. On varsin helppo palata pitkiin juniin idässä, mutta lännessä joudutaan louhintatöihin ja paikoin uusien tunneleiden tekoon. 




> M200:iin voisi toisaalta hommata välivaunut, niin niistäkin tulisi sellaisia läpikuljettavia pötköjä.


Välivaunujen hankinta on ollut yhtenä optiona, mutta ei ole enään.




> Jos metroa jatketaan idässäkin Östersundomiin ja lännessä Kivenlahteen saakka, miten nelivaunuisten metrojunien kapasiteetti tulee riittämään mihikään ja miten tämä ennätyspitkä metrolinja ylipäätään toimii luotettavasti? Mitä ratkaisuja voidaan nähdäksesi tehdä sitten jälkikateen, jos asematkin on mitoitettu niin, ettei niissä ole edes varausta pidemmille junille? 
> 
> Jos homma ei pelaa hyvin, niin mikä on "plan B"?


Vaikka et tainnut kysyä minulta, vastaan kumminkin.  :Wink: 

Östersundomiin tehdään onneksi ratikka, ehkä senkin vuoksi, että metrosuunnitelmissa on päädytty niin alhaisiin matkustajamääriin, ettei niiden hoitaminen järisyttäisi systeemiä. Linjan pituus ei ole ongelma, mikäs sitä häiritsisi. Ei erillisellä radalla ole satunnaistekijöitä ja aikataulu on vain tehtävä kyllin pitkille pysäkkiajoille.

Ongelma on nimenomaan siinä, että Espoossa suunnitellaan mittavaa rakentamista metron perusteella. Se ja ympäristösyistä muuttuvat liikkumistottumukset edellyttävät joukkoliikenteeltä kapasiteettia, johon ei nyt osata varautua. On vastuutonta mitoittaa systeemi siten, että sen kapasiteetti on heti eli olemassa olevien suunnitelmien mukaan käytössä, ikään kuin tulevaisuutta ei olisi olemassakaan.

Selvennykseksi voin sanoa, että pidän metroa vääränä ratkaisuna Espoon joukkoliikenteeseen, koska *esitetyn* rakentamisen puitteissa sen kapasiteetti on tarpeettoman suuri. Tämän käsitykseni ovat metrosuunnittelijat itse osoittaneet oikeaksi alentamalla metron kapasiteettia 33 %. Mutta jos metro kuitenkin tehdään ja siitä maksetaan, tulee se tehdä niin, että siitä myös saadaan kaikki mahdollinen hyöty. Näin sen vuoksi, että  kuten on jo nähty  jos metro tehdään, sen tekeminen muuttaa rakentamissuunnitelmat raskaammiksi. Ja silloin tarvitaan se kapasiteetti, joka nyt on karsittu pois.

Kapasiteetin alentaminen osoittaa, etteivät metrosuunnittelijat itsekään usko metroonsa, toisin kuin minä.

Antero

----------


## hylje

> Jos homma ei pelaa hyvin, niin mikä on "plan B"?


Vaikken olekaan *MaZo*, tässä vaihtoehtoja lisäkapasiteetille:Metron järjestely takaisin 6-vaunuiseksi korjaamalla ratageometriaa, pidentämällä asemia ja vaunukonfiguraatioita pidentämällä (esim. M200+M300). Olemassaolevat liian tiukat kurvit hylätään muuhun käyttöön. Kallista, mutta mahdollista.Rinnakkaisverkosto maan pinnalla. Lännessä TramWest toiminee hyvänä vaihtoehtona. Lännessä Länsiväylää ja idässä Lahdenväylää ja Itäväylää pitkin voinee lisäksi ajaa nopeita ratikoita melko järkevin rakennuskustannuksin mikäli suurin osa liikenteestä kulkee yhä Helsinkiin asti. Helsingin kadut ovat riittävän leveitä pelkästään pikaraitiotielle omistetulle poikittaisväylälle, kun kehdataan vain kieltää yksityisautoilu osasta katuverkkoa (l. ne neliajorataiset kadut, joille rakennetaan pikaraitiotieväylä mutta myös olemassa oleva bussi- ja raitioliikenne tulee mahtua): pikaratikkaterminaalia tuskin kannattaa sijoittaa keskustaan, vaan sen toiselle puolelle (Otaniemeen? Herttoniemeen?). Kallista, mutta ei ihan niin kallista kuin metron laaja hienosäätö.Lisää busseja. Liikennejärjestelyt melko lieviä, vaikka yksityisautoilulta tulee poistaa joitain katuyhteyksiä Helsingin kantakaupungin alueella, jossa metron kapasiteetti varmasti loppuu ensin. Kallista ylläpitää, koska busseja on paljon. Jos pitää johonkin lyödä realistin leima, se on tämä.

----------


## Markku K

> Vanhan metroradan asemat ovat yhä pitkiä. Jos kapasiteetti loppuu, se loppuu ensin idästä, jos on tarpeen itäosa metrosta voidaan ajaa pitkillä junilla,* kun juniin liitetään tai irrotetaan vaunuja eli kaikki vaunut eivät kulje koko matkaa.*


Kuka tai mikä niitä vaunuja sitten asemilla pätkisi? Onko (turvallisuusajattelussa) hyväksyttävää, että vaunuparien päätykytkimiä voi kauko-ohjata auki valvomosta? 
Vai tarvittaisiinko tähän lyhennys-pidennys-operaatioon henkilökuntaa?

Ja näinköhän Secheron-automaattikytkimet kestävät jatkuvaa, kymmeniä kertoja päivässä tapahtuvaa avaamista ja kytkemistä? 
Nykyisellään kun kytkimiä "ohjaillaan" 1-2 kertaa vuorokaudessa. Osassa vaunupareja taas ei kertaakaan kahdessa vuorokaudessa.

----------


## hmikko

> Kuka tai mikä niitä vaunuja sitten asemilla pätkisi? Onko (turvallisuusajattelussa) hyväksyttävää, että vaunuparien päätykytkimiä voi kauko-ohjata auki valvomosta? 
> Vai tarvittaisiinko tähän lyhennys-pidennys-operaatioon henkilökuntaa?


Tähän taisi jo tulla selvitys muutama viesti sitten, eli tuo Antero A:n kuvaama junanvaihto Ruoholahdessa. Vaunujen irrotteleminen ja liittäminen kavailluilla vuoroväleillä lienee täysin mahdotonta ja olettaisin, että automaattimetron järjestelmä ei mitenkään tue tällaista toimintaa.

Mikä Länsimetron suunnitelmassa tekee pitkät asemat mahdottomiksi? Maallikon silmään Otaniemen ja Tapiolan asemat näyttäisivät olevan tiukoissa paikoissa, mutta muissa on suoraa jonne jatkaa. Voisihan sitä pistää aseman oikein kunnolla kaarelle Lontoolaiseen tyyliin, ja lisätä 'mind the gap' -kuulutuksen.

----------


## vristo

> Mikä Länsimetron suunnitelmassa tekee pitkät asemat mahdottomiksi?


Päivitetty Länsimetron hankesuunnitelma. 

Länsimetro toteutetaan ja rakennetaan juuri tämän suunnitelman mukaan, jossa alunperin avoimena olleet asemapituudet päätettiin kustannussyistä 90-metrisiksi. Käsittääkseni HKL piti alunpitäen 90-metrisia riittävänä (siis Helsingin puolen uudisradan osalta), mutta Espoo oli täyspitkien 135-metristen kannalla. Mutta sitten hintalappu tuli eteen ja alkoi hirvittää. Tämä päivitetty suunnitelma on nimenomaan se suunnitelma, joka on hyväksytty Helsingin ja Espoon päättävissä elimissä ja jonka mukaan länsimetroa lähdetään rakentamaan, toteuttamaan ja liikennöimään.




> Maallikon silmään Otaniemen ja Tapiolan asemat näyttäisivät olevan tiukoissa paikoissa, mutta muissa on suoraa jonne jatkaa. Voisihan sitä pistää aseman oikein kunnolla kaarelle Lontoolaiseen tyyliin, ja lisätä 'mind the gap' -kuulutuksen.


Pitää olla myös valmiiksi louhitut aihiot noille jatkeille, muuten menee hyvin vaikeaksi, kun tiheä metroliikenne kulkee kokoajan ohi, eikä maanalaiset asemat tai tunnelit ole muutenkaan ihan niin simppeli juttu. Kaarreasemat eivät ole riittävän toimivia nykyisen esteettömyyden aikana ja luulenpa, että sellaisia "mind the gad"-juttuja ei hyväksyttaisi nykypäivänä Helsingissä ja Espoossa. 

Ei silti, Nurnbergissä monia asemia on toteutettu (loivaan) kaarteeseen. Puhumattakaan Lausannen uudesta metrosta, jonka yksi tunneliasemista on 11,5 asteen kulmassa, mutta se lienee jo jonkinlainen "nähtävyys-kummajainen".

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:40 ----------

http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/nue/nuernbg.htm

http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/lau/lausanne.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lausanne_Metro

----------


## hmikko

> Länsimetro toteutetaan ja rakennetaan juuri tämän suunnitelman mukaan, jossa alunperin avoimena olleet asemapituudet päätettiin kustannussyistä 90-metrisiksi. Käsittääkseni HKL piti alunpitäen 90-metrisia riittävänä (siis Helsingin puolen uudisradan osalta), mutta Espoo oli täyspitkien 135-metristen kannalla. Mutta sitten hintalappu tuli eteen ja alkoi hirvittää.


No, kun tunneleita ei ole vielä louhittu, niin tässähän on oiva mahdollisuus tulla katumapäälle ja muuttaa suunnitelmaa. Voitaisiin aloittaa budjetin ylitykset heti kättelyssä tymäkällä summalla  :Smile:  .

----------


## vristo

> No, kun tunneleita ei ole vielä louhittu, niin tässähän on oiva mahdollisuus tulla katumapäälle ja muuttaa suunnitelmaa.


Only in your dream  :Wink: .

----------


## teme

> No, kun tunneleita ei ole vielä louhittu, niin tässähän on oiva mahdollisuus tulla katumapäälle ja muuttaa suunnitelmaa. Voitaisiin aloittaa budjetin ylitykset heti kättelyssä tymäkällä summalla  .


Eiku ratkaisu on lisää tunneleita, eli toinen samansuuntainen metrolinka. Perusteluna että kapasiteetti loppuu :-)

----------


## vristo

> Eiku ratkaisu on lisää tunneleita, eli toinen samansuuntainen metrolinka. Perusteluna että kapasiteetti loppuu :-)


Joku pikarata vaikkapa Ruoholahdesta suoraan Matinkylään olis pähee. Espoollahan on millä mällätä  :Wink: .

----------


## risukasa

> Luulenpa, että sellaisia "mind the gad"-juttuja ei hyväksyttaisi nykypäivänä Helsingissä ja Espoossa.


Kun ollaan jo lähdetty tälle tuhlailun tielle laituriovien kanssa, niin voidaanhan kaarreasemat myös varustaa sisäänvetäytyvillä laiturinreunoilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Yksi asia Suomen maailman pohjoisinta metroa ja Karibian ensimmäistä metroa yhdistää: molempien juna- ja automaatiotoimittaja on Siemens.


Jutun tekijän lipsahdus selvästi, mutta ennakkoon julkisuuteen vuotaneena toimittajavalintana vai vääränä tietona vanhojen junien toimittajasta?

----------


## MaZo

> Jutun tekijän lipsahdus selvästi, mutta ennakkoon julkisuuteen vuotaneena toimittajavalintana vai vääränä tietona vanhojen junien toimittajasta?


Ainakaan M300 toimittajaa ei ole vielä valittu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ainakaan M300 toimittajaa ei ole vielä valittu.


Entäs nyt? Tuosta on jo kulunut parisen kuukautta mutta en muista ainakaan lehdistä lukeneeni.

----------


## Albert

> Ainakaan M300 toimittajaa ei ole vielä valittu.


Se M300 hankintahan keskeytettiin jo aikaa sitten.
Uutta en ole nähnyt. Ei sitä Siemensille voi antaa ilman kilpailutusta.

----------


## hylje

Anteeksi etten nyt kaiva itse kovin syvälle, mutta metrojunissa on joitain kysymysmerkkejä allekirjoittaneella.

Kun uusia junia hankitaan, minne ne on tarkoitus varikoida huoltoa ja yösäilytystä varten? Missä vaiheessa esim. Roihuvuoren varikon laajentaminen on?

Jos uusia junia ei oteta käyttöön ennen Espoon käyttöönottoa, millainen vuoroväli on mahdollista lyhyillä junilla? Riittääkö se tarjoamaan kaikille seisomapaikat ruuhkasuuntaan nykyisellä matkustajamäärällä? Käsittääkseni osa 6-vaunuisista junista on ruuhka-aikaan tupaten täynnä.

----------


## MaZo

> Se M300 hankintahan keskeytettiin jo aikaa sitten.
> Uutta en ole nähnyt. Ei sitä Siemensille voi antaa ilman kilpailutusta.


Kilpailu on käynnissä.




> Kun uusia junia hankitaan, minne ne on tarkoitus varikoida huoltoa ja yösäilytystä varten? Missä vaiheessa esim. Roihuvuoren varikon laajentaminen on?


Roihupelto säilyttää asemansa ja laajennuksessa ollaan jo naapurin puolella.  :Smile:

----------


## Miska

> Jos uusia junia ei oteta käyttöön ennen Espoon käyttöönottoa, millainen vuoroväli on mahdollista lyhyillä junilla? Riittääkö se tarjoamaan kaikille seisomapaikat ruuhkasuuntaan nykyisellä matkustajamäärällä? Käsittääkseni osa 6-vaunuisista junista on ruuhka-aikaan tupaten täynnä.


Vaunupareja on tarkoitus pitää ajossa kutakuinkin sama määrä kuin nytkin, ne vain jaetaan useampaan junaan. Aivan 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin vanha kalusto ei riitä, mutta keskimäärin ruuhka-ajan vuoroväli tullee olemaan noin 2,67 min.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaunupareja on tarkoitus pitää ajossa kutakuinkin sama määrä kuin nytkin, ne vain jaetaan useampaan junaan. Aivan 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin vanha kalusto ei riitä, mutta keskimäärin ruuhka-ajan vuoroväli tullee olemaan noin 2,67 min.


Siis meinaatko tosiaan, että Espoon metron käyttöönottoon mennessä ei ehditä saamaan uutta kalustoa?

----------


## Miska

> Siis meinaatko tosiaan, että Espoon metron käyttöönottoon mennessä ei ehditä saamaan uutta kalustoa?


Luin ehkä vähän huolimattomasti tuon alkuperäisen kysymyksen. Tarkoitin toki, että ennen Espoon metron käyttöönottoa nykyinen kalusto riittää tuohon vajaan kolmen minuutin vuoroväliin. Uusia junia on ymmärtääkseni tulossa hyvissä ajoin ennen Länsimetron avaamista. Ja jos ei tule niin tuskinpa Länsimetron liikennettä voidaan aloittaa, ellei Itä-Helsingistä haluta ajaa massiivista bussirallia keskustaan, jossa ei ole tilaa niille busseille. Nykyinen junamäärä pl. nokkajuna voisi juuri ja juuri riittää 4 min vuoroväliin Itäkeskus - Matinkylä -välillä (haaroilla 8 min), jolloin idässä ruuhka-ajan kapasiteetti laskisi 33 %

----------


## 339-DF

Juuh, nyt kun mäkin luin Hylkeen kysymyksen tarkemmin, huomaan, että sen voi tulkita kahdella tavalla.

Uusien vaunujen toimitusten lisäksi tässä on vielä monta kysymysmerkkiä, kuten se, missä vaiheessa metrolinja saadaan avattua Tapiolaan asti ja kuinka kauan pääteasema pysyy siellä sekä missä vaiheessa kuljettajaton ajo todellisuudessa on valmis otettavaksi käyttöön.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Uusien vaunujen toimitusten lisäksi tässä on vielä monta kysymysmerkkiä, kuten se, missä vaiheessa metrolinja saadaan avattua Tapiolaan asti ja kuinka kauan pääteasema pysyy siellä sekä missä vaiheessa kuljettajaton ajo todellisuudessa on valmis otettavaksi käyttöön.


... milloin on toimivat laituriovet, koska vanhat junat on muutettu kuljettajattomiksi, ajetaanko ristiin kuljettajilla ja ilman, milloin ja millä rahalla päivitetään vanhat tunnelit kuljettajattoman ajon turvallisuustasolle, koska ja miten siirrytään nykyisestä kulunvalvonnasta uuteen ...

Metroliikenne voi laajentua silloin, kun rata pitenee JA junien määrä on lisääntynyt JA kaikki junat voivat ajaa koko radalla.

Jos uudet junat ovat kiinteitä 4 vaunun junia, niitä käytettäessä on pakko siirtyä lyhyisiin juniin ja 2,5 min aikatauluun ja luopua junakokoonpanojen muutoksista. Tällä hetkellä tämä toimii varmasti vain kuljettaja-ajolla vanhalla kulunvalvonnalla, joka on sallittua metron käyttöluvan puitteissa.

Mutta milloin tämä junakauppa ratkaistaan ja mikä sitä viivyttää?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> ... milloin on toimivat laituriovet, koska vanhat junat on muutettu kuljettajattomiksi, ajetaanko ristiin kuljettajilla ja ilman, milloin ja millä rahalla päivitetään vanhat tunnelit kuljettajattoman ajon turvallisuustasolle, koska ja miten siirrytään nykyisestä kulunvalvonnasta uuteen ...


Selittäkääpä joku viisaammpi, että miksi kuljettajatta ajo vaatii laituriovet joka asemalle? Eikö se riitä että niitä olisi vain tunneliasemilla, ja maanpäälisillä asemilla voisi olla sellainen käytäntö kuin esim Kööpenhaminassa, että kamerat valvoisivat ettei kukaan hyppää radalle. Säältä suojassa olevilla tunnelisasemille saadaan 1000% varmasti toimivia laituriovia, ne ovat sarjatuotantotavaraa. Vaikeudet ovien kanssa koskee ulkona olevia asemia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eikö se riitä että niitä olisi vain tunneliasemilla, ja maanpäälisillä asemilla voisi olla sellainen käytäntö kuin esim Kööpenhaminassa, että kamerat valvoisivat ettei kukaan hyppää radalle.


En taida olla yhtään viisaampi, mutta ensimmäisenä tulee tietenkin mieleen, että kamera (tai automaattiajo) ei kykene estämään radalle hyppijöitä. Ehkä Tanskassa voidaan olla niin kuuliaisia, ettei kameran edessä hypitä radalle, mutta Suomessa 100 % varmuudella ei olla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En taida olla yhtään viisaampi, mutta ensimmäisenä tulee tietenkin mieleen, että kamera (tai automaattiajo) ei kykene estämään radalle hyppijöitä. Ehkä Tanskassa voidaan olla niin kuuliaisia, ettei kameran edessä hypitä radalle, mutta Suomessa 100 % varmuudella ei olla.


Aika rasistinen väite tuo tuollainen että suomalaisilla olisi jokin geeni joka saa heidät uhoamaan metrossa. Köpiksessä on ollut metro vasta vajaat 10 vuotta, Helsingissä yli 25 vuotta. Kyllä niitä metron alle jäämisiä tulee sattumaan Köpiksessäkin. Ja jää niitä ihmisiä kaikkialla maailmassa sellaistenkin metro- ja rautatiejunien allle joissa on kuljettaja. 

Kameran ja jatkuvan valvonnan tarkoitus on  toimia ehkäisevänä pelotteena, että vartija tulee paikalle heti jos joku hyppii radalle joka aina johtaa vähintään sakkoihin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Aika rasistinen väite tuo tuollainen että suomalaisilla olisi jokin geeni joka saa heidät uhoamaan metrossa. Köpiksessä on ollut metro vasta vajaat 10 vuotta, Helsingissä yli 25 vuotta.


En nyt ihan tuollaista tarkoittanut (enkä varsinkaan väittänyt).
Mutta nyt kun otit esiin kansalliset/kulttuuriset erot, niin muistutettakoon, että tanskalaisia on väitetty maailman tyytyväisimmäksi kansaksi.  :Smile: 

Ilmeisesti ruotsalaisetkin ovat hieman tyytyväisempiä, kun 100 aseman metrossa tuntuu sattuvan vähemmän allejäämisiä kuin Helsingin 17:n aseman metrossa. Tilastoahan ei minulla valitettavasti ole, ja tämä tosiaan on vain oma tuntumani, päättelyä uutisoinnista ja omista kokemuksistani.




> Kyllä niitä metron alle jäämisiä tulee sattumaan Köpiksessäkin. Ja jää niitä ihmisiä kaikkialla maailmassa sellaistenkin metro- ja rautatiejunien allle joissa on kuljettaja.


Jää jää, ja mm. ranskalaiset taitaa olla kunnostautuneita tässä lajissa ainakin joillakin Pariisin metron linjoilla. Pitää jossain välissä koettaa etsiä verkosta jotain tilastoa eri maiden liikennekuolemista ja raideliikenteen osuudesta niistä.

----------


## Albert

> Kilpailu on käynnissä.


Mistähän alkaen? Kun ei löydy hankintailmoitusta.

----------


## Markku K

> Selittäkääpä joku viisaammpi, että miksi kuljettajatta ajo vaatii laituriovet joka asemalle? Eikö se riitä että niitä olisi vain tunneliasemilla, ja maanpäälisillä asemilla voisi olla sellainen käytäntö kuin esim Kööpenhaminassa, että kamerat valvoisivat ettei kukaan hyppää radalle. Säältä suojassa olevilla tunnelisasemille saadaan 1000% varmasti toimivia laituriovia, ne ovat sarjatuotantotavaraa. Vaikeudet ovien kanssa koskee ulkona olevia asemia. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Viisaudesta en tiedä, mutta..  :Biggrin:  tästähän on täällä keskusteltu aiemminkin.

Lumipyryisille ulkoasemille ei ole käytännössä tarjolla sensori- tai kameratekniikkaa joka valvoisi luotettavasti raiteiden esteettömyyttä, mutta ei pysäyttäisi liikennettä pöllyävän lumen vuoksi. Tässähän pitää itsarikandien sijaan ottaa huomioon myös jurristen horjahtelut raiteille, kännykän pudottelijat ja pullojen kerääjät. Näitä piisaa meillä enemmän kuin hyppääjiä. Ja jos joku on hypätäkseen, niin tuo tuleva laiturioviseinämä ei suoritusta estä, paitsi länsimetrossa.
Älkää nyt kuitenkaan luulko että olen innoissani laituriovista.

Käsittääkseni Köpiksessä on laiturin kohdan rata-aluetta valvomassa laserverkko.

----------


## MaZo

> Mistähän alkaen? Kun ei löydy hankintailmoitusta.


http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2009-024774/

ja tässä vielä se vanha: http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2009-011261/

----------


## Albert

> http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2009-024774/


*No kiitos.* En sitten osannut etsiä oikein Hilmasta.

----------


## Mikle

> Ja jos joku on hypätäkseen, niin tuo tuleva laiturioviseinämä ei suoritusta estä, paitsi länsimetrossa.


Vaatiiko laiturioviasemalta radalle hyppäävältä kuitenkin esim. tuon seinän yli kiipeämistä? Ei kai sieltä muuten mitään reikää jää? Onko Länsimetron asemille sitten suunniteltu nämä ovi-seinä-systeemit kattoon asti?

----------


## Knightrider

> Vaatiiko laiturioviasemalta radalle hyppäävältä kuitenkin esim. tuon seinän yli kiipeämistä? Ei kai sieltä muuten mitään reikää jää? Onko Länsimetron asemille sitten suunniteltu nämä ovi-seinä-systeemit kattoon asti?


Vaatii, Länsimetrossa tosiaan on kattoon asti, mutta keskivertokansalaisen kädet ulottuvat ylös jopa 230cm korkealle, jolloin 170cm oviseinä ei ole esteenä, kun kyse on elämästä tai kuolemasta (tässä tapauksessa hieman eri merkityksessä kuitenkin)

----------


## Mikle

> 170cm oviseinä ei ole esteenä, kun kyse on elämästä tai kuolemasta (tässä tapauksessa hieman eri merkityksessä kuitenkin)


Totta, jos se on vain 170cm niin ei se tuon alan kandidaatteja pysäytä, ainakaan niitä vetreimpiä.

----------


## Albert

> http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2009-024774/
> ja tässä vielä se vanha: http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2009-011261/


Ja määräaika oli 7.10.2009. Aika verkkaista toimintaa.

----------


## MaZo

> Ja määräaika oli 7.10.2009. Aika verkkaista toimintaa.


Tuo määräaika oli osallistumishakemuksille, eli kiinnostuneet toimittajat saivat ilmottaa mahdollisesta halukkuudestaan tarjota junia.
Tarjousten laatiminen, tutkiminen, kommentointi ym. vie melkolailla aikaa.

----------


## petteri

> Ilmeisesti ruotsalaisetkin ovat hieman tyytyväisempiä, kun 100 aseman metrossa tuntuu sattuvan vähemmän allejäämisiä kuin Helsingin 17:n aseman metrossa. Tilastoahan ei minulla valitettavasti ole, ja tämä tosiaan on vain oma tuntumani, päättelyä uutisoinnista ja omista kokemuksistani.


Ruotsissa on muutenkin vähemmän itsemurhia kuin Suomessa. Junan alle jäämisistä suuri osa on omia valintoja. Jos Helsingissä olisi enemmän metrolinjoja se tuskin lisäisi vastaavasti itsemurhia, vaan turmat vaan jakaantuisivat eri linjoille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ruotsissa on muutenkin vähemmän itsemurhia kuin Suomessa. Junan alle jäämisistä suuri osa on omia valintoja. Jos Helsingissä olisi enemmän metrolinjoja se tuskin lisäisi vastaavasti itsemurhia, vaan turmat vaan jakaantuisivat eri linjoille.


Nän on. Lisäksi tavallisten junien alle hypätään kanssa aika paljon. Ei silti kukaan ole vaatimassa laituriovia rautatieasemille.  Metron ja junien alle jääneet voidan karkeasti luokitella neljään ryhmään. 1) puliukot jotka eivät pysy pystyssä ja horjahtelevat laiturilta alas 2) uhmaikäiset nuoret jotka kokeilevat rajojaan. Suomessa ei esiinny toistaiseksi metrojunien takapuskurilla surffaamista kuten muissa maailman suurkaupungeissa. (vai esiintyykö?) 3) itsemurhaa yrittävät 4) puhtaat tapaturmat

Jos ajatellaan että laituriovia olisi vain maanalaiilla asemilla ja muilla asemilla valvonnasta vastaisi kamerat, vartijat sekä muut matkustajat, niin oikeastaan vain ryhmällä 3) olisi helpompi toteuttaa aikeitaan. Jos heidän aikeensa metrossa estettäisiin, niin he toteuttaisivat aikeensa tavallisilla rautateillä tai hyppäisivät alas silloilta tms. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> 2) uhmaikäiset nuoret jotka kokeilevat rajojaan. Suomessa ei esiinny toistaiseksi metrojunien takapuskurilla surffaamista kuten muissa maailman suurkaupungeissa. (vai esiintyykö?)


Ainakin Sm1/Sm2-junien puskureilla surffaillaan. Tästä on surffailijoiden videoita pitkin juutuubia. Voi olla, että metrojunien muotoilu on tämän harrastuksen kannalta vaikeampi.

----------


## Knightrider

> Suomessa ei esiinny toistaiseksi metrojunien takapuskurilla surffaamista kuten muissa maailman suurkaupungeissa. (vai esiintyykö?)
> t. Rainer


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7ybrIo3OTA
Näyttää esiintyvän.. :Icon Frown:

----------


## Kaid

Joku aika sitten uutisoitiin muistaakseni myös nimenomaan metrojunien puskureilla surffaamisesta...

----------


## Albert

> Tuo määräaika oli osallistumishakemuksille, eli kiinnostuneet toimittajat saivat ilmottaa mahdollisesta halukkuudestaan tarjota junia.
> Tarjousten laatiminen, tutkiminen, kommentointi ym. vie melkolailla aikaa.


Onkohan halukkaille jo sitten lähetetty tarjouspyynnöt? Tuosta kun ei ole uutisoitu nähdäkseni niin kuin nrv 2010 -hankinnasta.
Valitusrumbakin on tietysti taas edessä. Että voi tehdä tiukkaa ajan kanssa.

----------


## villejuhani

Haltian kiskotyö-blogissa on maininta, että metrojen valintapäätös tehdään syyskuussa. 

http://haltia.blogspot.com/2011/05/h...011.html#links

----------


## Mikle

> Haltian kiskotyö-blogissa on maininta, että metrojen valintapäätös tehdään syyskuussa.


Onko muuten tämän M300-hankinnan suhteen asia edistynyt? 
Ei ole ainakaan omiin silmiini osunut aiheesta tuoretta asiaa. Oletettavasti hankintapäätökseen vaikuttaa myös automaattiprojektin "edistyminen". Mutta tunnetusti uusia juniahan ei osteta samoilla toimitusajoilla kuin autoja niin miten mahtanevat ehtiä Länsimetron liikenteen alkuun vai saadaanko olemassaolevilla rungoilla venytettyä toimiva liikenne uusien tuloon asti?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko muuten tämän M300-hankinnan suhteen asia edistynyt? 
> Ei ole ainakaan omiin silmiini osunut aiheesta tuoretta asiaa. Oletettavasti hankintapäätökseen vaikuttaa myös automaattiprojektin "edistyminen". Mutta tunnetusti uusia juniahan ei osteta samoilla toimitusajoilla kuin autoja niin miten mahtanevat ehtiä Länsimetron liikenteen alkuun vai saadaanko olemassaolevilla rungoilla venytettyä toimiva liikenne uusien tuloon asti?


Oikeassa olet, ensin täytyy tietää, minkälaiselle radalle junat hankitaan. Suunnitelmahan on ollut, että hankittaisiin kiinteitä neljän vaunun runkoja, jotta kuuden vaunun junien ajaminen olisi mahdotonta. Tietty voidaan hankkia neljän vaunun runkoja siten, että ne ovat yhteensopivia joko M200- tai M100-sarjan junien kanssa, jolloin kuuden vaunun junat ovat mahdollisia. Tosin ei ole kovin älykästä sekään, että ei voi ajaa myöskään kahden vaunun junia kuin vanhalla kalustolla. Toki se on mahdollista, mutta onhan siinä oma ylimääräinen hässäkkänsä, kun uusilla junilla ei voi ajaa lainkaan hiljaisen ajan liikennettä.

Nykyinen junamäärä ei riitä liikenteen laajentamiseen kuin harventamalla vuorovälejä tai lyhentämällä junia Ruoholahdessa. Mutta tuskin junien toimitusajasta ongelmaa tulee.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Oikeassa olet, ensin täytyy tietää, minkälaiselle radalle junat hankitaan.


Rata on ollut selvillä hankinnan alusta asti eikä automatisointi vaikuta siihen. Sen sijaan automatisointi vaikuttaa esim. siihen, millaiset ohjaamot juniin tarvitaan.

----------


## petteri

Laituriovet vaikuttavat myös hankintaan jos niitä tulee. Junien ja laituriovien pitää sopia yhteen sekä ovikohtien että sivuprofiilin puolesta. 

Jos M300:t olisivat neljän vaunut kiinteitä yksiköitä ilman ohjaamoja, niiden kapasiteetti olisi varmaan kymmenisen prosenttia kahta M200:sta isompi, kun ohjaamoja ei ole eikä vaunujen välisille kytkimillekään tarvitse tilaa. Todennäköisesti tuollaiset ovat myös halvempia valmistaa, kun rakenne on vähän yksinkertaisempi.

----------


## Mikle

Yleisluonteista juttua tulevasta junasarjasta.

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...toidut_metrot/

----------


## vristo

> Kilpailevia ehdotuksia on kaksi, jotka molemmat koskevat 20 nelivaunuisen junan hankintaa.


Kiinnostaisi tietää, mitä nämä kaksi ehdostusta ovat.

----------


## Mikle

HKL:n sivujen mukaan nyt on tehty esitys tilata M300-junia CAF:lta.

Onko maailmalla muuten käytössä ko.firman tekemiä uusia metrojunia, jollaista tekniikkaa ehkä tarjottu Suomeenkin? Tyyliin M200:n ja BR481 väliset yhtäläisyydet. 
Iso toimijahan tuo on ja joskushan ovat kasailleet myös Sm4:ää

----------


## aulis

> Onko maailmalla muuten käytössä ko.firman tekemiä uusia metrojunia, jollaista tekniikkaa ehkä tarjottu Suomeenkin?


En tiedä, ovatko noita "uusia metrojunia" joita tarkoitat, mutta Madridissa on jo merkittävä osa metrokalustosta CAF:n valmistamaa.

----------


## vristo

> HKL:n sivujen mukaan nyt on tehty esitys tilata M300-junia CAF:lta.
> 
> Onko maailmalla muuten käytössä ko.firman tekemiä uusia metrojunia, jollaista tekniikkaa ehkä tarjottu Suomeenkin? Tyyliin M200:n ja BR481 väliset yhtäläisyydet. 
> Iso toimijahan tuo on ja joskushan ovat kasailleet myös Sm4:ää


Tämäpä mielenkiintoinen yllätys!
Ja kyllähän CAF on toimittanut metrojunia aikalailla ympäri maailmaa.

http://www.caf.es/ingles/productos/metros.php

Olihan CAF ihan loppusuoralla HKL:n uuden raitiovaununkin toimittajaksi ja Tukholman uudet ratikat se toimittaakin.

Mikähän oli toinen ehdokas M300-metrojunaksi? Siemens?

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko nämä nyt automaattimetroja?

----------


## vristo

> Onko nämä nyt automaattimetroja?


Eikö niin ole tarkoitus? 

Löytyi sopiva "aihiokin": Istanbulin uusi metrojunasarja. 90-metriä pitkä, nelivaunuinen metrojuna, jossa on kolme moottorivaunua ja yksi moottoriton välivaunu. Korin leveys, muut ulottumat, ovet sekä istumajärjestys toki "helsinkiläisen metrojunan" tyyliin. Meillä olisi toki myös sivukiskovirroitus, kun taas Istanbulin metrojunassa on lisäksi 1500 Voltin ilmajohtovirroitus.

http://www.caf.es/ingles/productos/p...d=632&sec=desc

----------


## bussifriikki

Kestääköhän tuo Suomen talvea?

----------


## juhanahi

> Onko nämä nyt automaattimetroja?


On, mutta ohjaamolla varustettuja..  :Wink:

----------


## MaZo

> On, mutta ohjaamolla varustettuja..


Väliaikaisella ohjaamolla.  :Smile:

----------


## Dakkus

Nelivaunuinen juna mallia "yksi putki" on mahdollista jatkaa kuusivaunuiseksi ostamalla läjä kaksivaunuisia yksiköitä. Tuo ei siis ole mikään kynnyskysymys.

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Nelivaunuinen juna mallia "yksi putki" on mahdollista jatkaa kuusivaunuiseksi ostamalla läjä kaksivaunuisia yksiköitä. Tuo ei siis ole mikään kynnyskysymys.


Miksi vielä 6vaunuisia metroja, kun eihän niitä enää liikennöidä sen pitusina tulevaisuudessa Länsimetron takia (jos olin ymmärtäväni viestisi nyt oikein). Tyytyisin mielelläni koko-nivel junayksilöön (4 vaunua)

----------


## hmikko

> Miksi vielä 6vaunuisia metroja, kun eihän niitä enää liikennöidä sen pitusina tulevaisuudessa Länsimetron takia (jos olin ymmärtäväni viestisi nyt oikein). Tyytyisin mielelläni koko-nivel junayksilöön (4 vaunua)


HKL:n johtokunta päätti eilen säilyttää Helsingin asemat nykyisen pituisina ja edellytti virkamiehiä selvittämään Kampin tai Ruoholahden mahdollisen käyttämisen vaihtoasemana. Tämä siltä varalta, että pitkien asemien kapasiteettia kuitenkin tarvitaan idässä.

Kaipa nelivaunuisiin voisi lisätä palikoita myös keskelle, kuten ratikoille on tehty, mutta se tietysti tekisi yksiköistä epäyhteensopivia Länsimetron kanssa.

----------


## ultrix

> Nelivaunuinen juna mallia "yksi putki" on mahdollista jatkaa kuusivaunuiseksi ostamalla läjä kaksivaunuisia yksiköitä. Tuo ei siis ole mikään kynnyskysymys.





> Kaipa nelivaunuisiin voisi lisätä palikoita myös keskelle, kuten ratikoille on tehty, mutta se tietysti tekisi yksiköistä epäyhteensopivia Länsimetron kanssa.


Dakkus ei nähdäkseni tarkoittanut välipalaa vaan sitä, että laitetaan esim. 1 kpl M100-sarjaa jokaisen M300-ruuhkajunan perään.

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Dakkus ei nähdäkseni tarkoittanut välipalaa vaan sitä, että laitetaan esim. 1 kpl M100-sarjaa jokaisen M300-ruuhkajunan perään.


Olen miettinyt samaa, mutta näyttäisiköhän se mitenkään järkevältä ? mut muuten vois olla toimiva ratkaisu

----------


## zige94

> Olen miettinyt samaa, mutta näyttäisiköhän se mitenkään järkevältä ? mut muuten vois olla toimiva ratkaisu


Eihän sen tarvitse näyttää järkevältä, samaltahan se melkeinpä näyttäisi kuin nykyään useampi M100 tai M200 -yksikkö peräkkäin.  :Wink:  Toinen osa olisi vain hiukan pidempi, kuin tämä 2vaunuinen lisäosa.

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Eihän sen tarvitse näyttää järkevältä, samaltahan se melkeinpä näyttäisi kuin nykyään useampi M100 tai M200 -yksikkö peräkkäin.  Toinen osa olisi vain hiukan pidempi, kuin tämä 2vaunuinen lisäosa.


No se voi olla mielipideasia  :Very Happy:  Minusta olisi vähän ihmeellisen näköistä kun yksinäinen m100 sarjan yksilö on tavallisesti matkustajaliikenteessä  :Tongue:

----------


## zige94

> No se voi olla mielipideasia  Minusta olisi vähän ihmeellisen näköistä kun yksinäinen m100 sarjan yksilö on tavallisesti matkustajaliikenteessä


Kerran olen nähnytkin, ja kyydissä ollut yksinäisessä linjalla olleessa M100:ssa  :Wink:  Mutta, tässä ei kuitenkaan nyt sentään tarkoitettu että M300-sarjaan lisättäisiin yksi M100-sarjan yksilö, vaan tilattaisiin vastaavaa mallia olevia 2vaunusia, kuin mitä M300 tulee olemaan, ja näitä 2vaunuisia sitten lisättäisiin M300:aan.

----------


## tlajunen

Ja mikäli joku epäilee, niin yllä mainittua tapahtuu maailmalla, joten mahdotonta se ei ole. Tokion Chūō-linjalla käytettävää kalustoa löytyy 10-, 6- ja 4- vaunuisina. Tarvittaessa 6- ja 4-vaunuisista yhdistetään 10-vaunuisia ruuhkahuipputunneille.

----------


## GT8N

> Olen miettinyt samaa, mutta näyttäisiköhän se mitenkään järkevältä ? mut muuten vois olla toimiva ratkaisu


Joukkoliikenteessä lienee tärkeintä palvelu, ei niinkään miltä kaluston kaksinajo näyttäisi. Esim. Sveitsissä eri ikäisten ja -tyyppisten kaluston ristiinkäyttö raideliikenteessä on arkipäivää. Mm. Baselissa Be 4/6 -sarjan 19901991 valmistettuja Schindlerin (ja 1999 matalalattiaisella väliosalla varustettuja) nivelvaunuja ajetaan kaksinajossa 1972 vuoden Düwagin Be 4/6 (GT6) nivelvaunujen kanssa.

On täyttä hölmöilyä jos (ja todennäköisesti kun) M300 -junat tehdään teknisesti yhteensopimattomiksi kaksinajoon M200 tai M100 -junien kanssa. Tietenkään vanhemman ja uudemman metrokaluston ristiinkäyttöä ei saa edes ajatella, koska virallisen toduuden mukaan nykyinen kapasiteetti riittää jopa 38 vuoden päähän. Em. tosin vain sillä olettamuksella myös Raidejokeri ja Laajasalon raitiotie on toteutettu. (Metroahan ei rakenneta tulevaisuutta, vaan itseään varten).

----------


## Markku K

> Dakkus ei nähdäkseni tarkoittanut välipalaa vaan sitä, että laitetaan esim. 1 kpl M100-sarjaa jokaisen M300-ruuhkajunan perään.





> Olen miettinyt samaa, mutta näyttäisiköhän se mitenkään järkevältä ? *mut muuten vois olla toimiva ratkaisu*


Eppäillä soppii toimivuuden suhteen. M100-junien sähköistä kytkemistä ei ole nähty mahdolliseksi/järkeväksi edes M200 junan kanssa. Miten saataisiin järkevillä kustannuksilla ~40 vuoden suunnittelullisen ikäeron omaavien M300 ja M100 junien ohjaustiedot kulkemaan junien välillä? Ja vieläpä siten siis, että junia voidaan kytkeä ja pätkiä vaivatta. 
Juhanan kuva M100:n automaattikytkimestä http://www.seisake.net/kuva.php?id=607

----------


## Mikle

> On täyttä hölmöilyä jos (ja todennäköisesti kun) M300 -junat tehdään teknisesti yhteensopimattomiksi kaksinajoon M200 tai M100 -junien kanssa.


Minä luulen, että suurempaa hölmöilyä olisi pistää kustannuksia tuon yhteiskäytön mahdollistamiseksi. Rahallahan saa vaikka millaisia modulaattoreita ja adaptereja :Cool: , mutta nämä junat on sen verran eri sukupolven vehkeitä että kulkisiko ne siltikään (järkevin taloudellisin panostuksin) mitenkin luotettavasti ja ylläpitokulujenkin suhteen taloudellisesti keskenään synkassa. Alkaen ihan eri toimintanopeuksien jarruista ja tehonsäädöstä huomioiden kaikki muu asiaan liittyvä. Tämä sanottuna siitäkin huolimatta, että maailmalla ihan lähialueillammekin tosiaan eri junasarjoja keskenään liikkuu. 
Jos voi arvata, niin toki avustusmahdollisuus eri sarjojen kesken näihinkin varmaan tehdään vikaantumisia ja varikkotoimintoja ajatellen.

----------


## Dakkus

> Dakkus ei nähdäkseni tarkoittanut välipalaa vaan sitä, että laitetaan esim. 1 kpl M100-sarjaa jokaisen M300-ruuhkajunan perään.


Itse asiassa en. Tarkoitin sen sijaan Zigenkin mainitsemaa ideaa, että hankitaan uusia kaksivaunuisia yksiköitä, joita kytketään nelivaunuisten perään. Voidaan valita, halutaanko vaunut pitää kiinteästi kytkettyinä vai helposti tarpeen mukaan irroitettavina.
Etenkin M300:n tekemistä M100-yhteensopivaksi en pitäisi järkevänä, koska M100 on tehty aikana jolloin moniajot hoidettiin nykyistä alkeellisemmin menetelmin. Tietokoneohjatumpi M200-yhteensopivuus voisi ehkä käydä järkeenkin, mutta ei ehkä sekään ole hyödyllistä, kun näitä kaksivaunuisia yksiköitä ei tultaisi käyttämään ikinä itsenäisesti.

M100- ja M200-yksiköitä ei käytännössä ole ikinä tarvetta kytkeä M300-yksiköiden perään, koska ne saadaan hyödynnettyä liittämällä niitä muiden M100- ja M200-yksiköiden perään.

Tehdäänpä vielä havainnekuva tilanteesta vuosina 2015 ja 2022:


EDIT: Muokkasin kuvaan mukaan M400:n, koska jos M100- ja M200-kalustoa yhdistellään kuusivaunuisiksi juniksi, tarvitaan jokaista kahta M100- ja M200-junaa kohden yksi uusi kuusivaunuinen juna. Kuva on tehty oletuksella, että vuoteen 2022 mennessä asemat on pidennetty. Ymmärtääkseni asemien pidentämisessä ei ole kyse siitä, pidennetäänkö ne vai ei, vaan siitä, _milloin_ ne pidennetään.

EDIT2: Huomaathan, että allaoleva MaZon viesti on kirjoitettu ennen kuin lisäsin kuvaan M400:n ja EDIT-tekstit.

----------


## MaZo

> Itse asiassa en. Tarkoitin sen sijaan Zigenkin mainitsemaa ideaa, että hankitaan uusia kaksivaunuisia yksiköitä, joita kytketään nelivaunuisten perään. Voidaan valita, halutaanko vaunut pitää kiinteästi kytkettyinä vai helposti tarpeen mukaan irroitettavina.
> Etenkin M300:n tekemistä M100-yhteensopivaksi en pitäisi järkevänä, koska M100 on tehty aikana jolloin moniajot hoidettiin nykyistä alkeellisemmin menetelmin. Tietokoneohjatumpi M200-yhteensopivuus voisi ehkä käydä järkeenkin, mutta ei ehkä sekään ole hyödyllistä, kun näitä kaksivaunuisia yksiköitä ei tultaisi käyttämään ikinä itsenäisesti.
> 
> M100- ja M200-yksiköitä ei käytännössä ole ikinä tarvetta kytkeä M300-yksiköiden perään, koska ne saadaan hyödynnettyä liittämällä niitä muiden M100- ja M200-yksiköiden perään.


M100 ja M300 sarjojen yhteensovittamisesta tekee melko hyödytöntä myös se, että M100 sarjan käyttöikä tulee täyteen 2020 luvulla. Korvaavaa sarjaa hankittaessa pitää sitten miettiä minkä mittaista kalustoa hankitaan tilalle. Espooseen joudutaan kuitenkin ajamaan lyhyillä junilla, jolloin tarvitaan lyhyitäkin junia, joten on turhaa kikkailua yrittää sovittaa toista junasarjaa yhteen M300 sarjan kanssa.

----------


## Dakkus

> M100 ja M300 sarjojen yhteensovittamisesta tekee melko hyödytöntä myös se, että M100 sarjan käyttöikä tulee täyteen 2020 luvulla. Korvaavaa sarjaa hankittaessa pitää sitten miettiä minkä mittaista kalustoa hankitaan tilalle. Espooseen joudutaan kuitenkin ajamaan lyhyillä junilla, jolloin tarvitaan lyhyitäkin junia, joten on turhaa kikkailua yrittää sovittaa toista junasarjaa yhteen M300 sarjan kanssa.


Ajetaan sitten Espoon linjaa 2*M200:lla ja M300:lla ja Helsingin linjaa sitten paletilla M300+M350 ja M400, mahdollisesti ryyditettynä 3*M200:lla.

----------


## aki

Nyt täytyy muistaa että Helsingin laiturit jätetään pitkiksi vain sen takia, että JOS pahin skenaario toteutuu, eli 4-vaunuisten junien kapasiteetti ei lyhyelläkään vuorovälillä riitä. Tätä ongelmaa tuskin tulee eteen vielä seuraavaan 10-15 vuoteen, ja silloin M100-sarja on tullut jo poistoikään, joten en nyt alkaisi ollenkaan pohtimaan pitäisikö M100-sarjaa saada kytkettyä uuteen M300-sarjaan. Sen sijaan nyt voisi olla järkevää toteuttaa M300-sarja siten, että se olisi yhteensopiva M200-sarjan kanssa. Kuten jo aiemmin todettiin, niin se tuskin tulee toteutumaan, koska syitä miksi se ei ole mahdollista kyllä keksitään.

----------


## jodo

> Nyt täytyy muistaa että Helsingin laiturit jätetään pitkiksi vain sen takia, että JOS pahin skenaario toteutuu, eli 4-vaunuisten junien kapasiteetti ei lyhyelläkään vuorovälillä riitä. Tätä ongelmaa tuskin tulee eteen vielä seuraavaan 10-15 vuoteen, ja silloin M100-sarja on tullut jo poistoikään, joten en nyt alkaisi ollenkaan pohtimaan pitäisikö M100-sarjaa saada kytkettyä uuteen M300-sarjaan. Sen sijaan nyt voisi olla järkevää toteuttaa M300-sarja siten, että se olisi yhteensopiva M200-sarjan kanssa. Kuten jo aiemmin todettiin, niin se tuskin tulee toteutumaan, koska syitä miksi se ei ole mahdollista kyllä keksitään.


Tosin tämä skenaario saattaa toteutua ensimmäisenä automaattiajotalvena, jos ja kun huomataan ettei lyhyt vuoroväli toimi.

----------


## sub

> Sen sijaan nyt voisi olla järkevää toteuttaa M300-sarja siten, että se olisi yhteensopiva M200-sarjan kanssa. Kuten jo aiemmin todettiin, niin se tuskin tulee toteutumaan, koska syitä miksi se ei ole mahdollista kyllä keksitään.


En usko että tuolla yhteenkytkemiselläkään on käytännön merkitystä. Jos kapasiteetti loppuu, niin se loppuu ainoastaan linjavälillä Östersundom-Kamppi/Ruoholahti. Sellaista skenaariota tarkoituksenmukaisella aikavälillä ei taida olla, että väliä Vuosaari-Matinkylä/Kivenlahti jouduttaisiin liikennöimään pitkillä junilla. M300 sarjan tilauksessa tärkeää on se, että vaunut voidaan helposti kytkeä sekä lyhyiksi että pitkiksi juniksi. Yhteensopivuus edellisten sarjojen kanssa on varsin tarpeetonta.

----------


## aki

> M300 sarjan tilauksessa tärkeää on se, että vaunut voidaan helposti kytkeä sekä lyhyiksi että pitkiksi juniksi. Yhteensopivuus edellisten sarjojen kanssa on varsin tarpeetonta.


Nythän ollaan tilaamassa junia jotka ovat yhtenäisiä läpikuljettavia 4-vaunun pötköjä, eli sama idea kuin flirteissä. tällaisista kokoonpanoista ei saa kuin lyhyitä yhden yksikön junia(4 vaunua) tai ylipitkiä kahden yksikön junia(8 vaunua) jotka eivät Helsingin laitureille mahdu, jos tulevan M300-sarjan junia haluttaisiin pidentää 6-vaunuisiksi, pitäisi tilata myös lyhyitä kahden vaunun yksiköitä

----------


## vristo

> Nythän ollaan tilaamassa junia jotka ovat yhtenäisiä läpikuljettavia 4-vaunun pötköjä, eli sama idea kuin flirteissä. tällaisista kokoonpanoista ei saa kuin lyhyitä yhden yksikön junia(4 vaunua) tai ylipitkiä kahden yksikön junia(8 vaunua) jotka eivät Helsingin laitureille mahdu, jos tulevan M300-sarjan junia haluttaisiin pidentää 6-vaunuisiksi, pitäisi tilata myös lyhyitä kahden vaunun yksiköitä


Toisin, kuin Flirtit on nivelrakenteinen, jacobinteleillä varustettu moottorijuna, M300-metrojuna koostuu neljästä erillisestä vaunusta, joiden välissä on läpikulku. Sama kontruktiohan on myös M200-junissa, mutta lyhyempänä.

----------


## sub

> Nythän ollaan tilaamassa junia jotka ovat yhtenäisiä läpikuljettavia 4-vaunun pötköjä, eli sama idea kuin flirteissä. tällaisista kokoonpanoista ei saa kuin lyhyitä yhden yksikön junia(4 vaunua) tai ylipitkiä kahden yksikön junia(8 vaunua) jotka eivät Helsingin laitureille mahdu, jos tulevan M300-sarjan junia haluttaisiin pidentää 6-vaunuisiksi, pitäisi tilata myös lyhyitä kahden vaunun yksiköitä


Sitten pitäisi varmaan tilata sellaisia vaunuja, jotka soveltuvat ilman suurempaa säätämistä sekä pitkiin että lyhyisiin juniin. Jos laiturien osalta varaudutaan pitkiin juniin, niin loogista olisi että myös kaluston suhteen tehtäisiin samoin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

HKL:n johtokunnan 26.9.2012 pidettävän kokouksen esityslistalta löytyy lisää tietoa M300-hankinnasta:

Metrojunien hankinta
M300_liite

----------


## sm3

Tuossa puhutaan verhouksesta. Tuleeko siihen muutakin kuin muovia?

----------


## Peba

Tulkitsinkohan tuota liitettä oikein?
Valmistuskustannus:
- CAF: 5 808 201, Siemens: 6 314 635
Elinkaarikustannukset:
- CAF: 4 007 918, Siemens: 3 218 778

Yhteensä:
- CAF: 9 816 119, Siemens 9 533 413

Eli kokonaiskustannuksiltaan hankittiin kalliimpi metro.

----------


## sm3

> Eli kokonaiskustannuksiltaan hankittiin kalliimpi metro.


Mutta vissiin se laadultaan parempi.

----------


## 339-DF

HKL tilaa metrojunia Kivenlahteakin varten. Mielenkiintoista.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tulkitsinkohan tuota liitettä oikein?
> Valmistuskustannus:
> - CAF: 5 808 201, Siemens: 6 314 635
> Elinkaarikustannukset:
> - CAF: 4 007 918, Siemens: 3 218 778
> 
> Yhteensä:
> - CAF: 9 816 119, Siemens 9 533 413
> 
> Eli kokonaiskustannuksiltaan hankittiin kalliimpi metro.


Kyllä CAF teki lähes 9 miljoonaa euroa kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisemman tarjouksen kuin Siemens.

Koko 20 junayksikön hankinta yhteensä:
CAF 140 409 017,00 
Siemens 149 934 369,00 

Elinkaarikustannukset 20 vuoden ajalle:
CAF 4 007 918,51 
Siemens 3 218 778,26 

Yhteensä:
CAF 144 416 935,51 
Siemens 153 153 147,26 

Erotus: 8 736 211,75 

----------


## Palomaa

> Erotus: 8 736 211,75 


Vaikkapa tuosta kenellekkään hyötyä, menevät nuo rahat kumminkin Espanjaan tai Kreikkaan..  :Wink:

----------


## Dakkus

> Vaikkapa tuosta kenellekkään hyötyä, menevät nuo rahat kumminkin Espanjaan tai Kreikkaan..


Kreikkaan tuskin, koska CAF:lla ei ole siellä toimintaa.

----------


## Peba

> Kyllä CAF teki lähes 9 miljoonaa euroa kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisemman tarjouksen kuin Siemens.
> 
> Koko 20 junayksikön hankinta yhteensä:
> CAF 140 409 017,00 
> Siemens 149 934 369,00 
> 
> Elinkaarikustannukset 20 vuoden ajalle:
> CAF 4 007 918,51 
> Siemens 3 218 778,26 
> ...


Koskivatko elinkaarikustannukset yhtä junaa vai koko sarjaa? Otsikkona kun oli "METROJUNAYKSIKÖN LCC," oletin että elinkaarikustannus on per yksittäinen yksikkö, joita sitten 20 kappaletta ostetaan.

Jostain syystähän ostamiseen käytettäviä euroja pidettiin kuusi kertaa tärkeämpänä kuin ylläpitoon käytettäviä euroja. Miksi toinen euro on toista arvokkaampi ei käynyt ilmi.

----------


## MaZo

> Jostain syystähän ostamiseen käytettäviä euroja pidettiin kuusi kertaa tärkeämpänä kuin ylläpitoon käytettäviä euroja. Miksi toinen euro on toista arvokkaampi ei käynyt ilmi.


Elinkaarikustannukset ovat aina enemmän tai vähemmän arvioita ja vasta pitkän ajan päästä tiedetään mitä tuli todellisiksi kuluiksi. Siksi elinkaarikustannuksille ei voi antaa samaa painoarvoa kuin hankintahinnalle.

----------


## GT8N

> Sen sijaan nyt voisi olla järkevää toteuttaa M300-sarja siten, että se olisi yhteensopiva M200-sarjan kanssa. Kuten jo aiemmin todettiin, niin se tuskin tulee toteutumaan, koska syitä miksi se ei ole mahdollista kyllä keksitään.


Näin juuri. M200-sarjan tekniikan luulisi olevan vielä sen verran tuoretta, että se kannattaa tehdä yhteisajokelpoiseksi M300-sarjan kanssa.

----------


## Dakkus

Automaattiajossa metrojen yhteensovittamisen pitäisi olla kohtuullisen helppoa, koska keskustelun ei tarvitse tapahtua metroyksiköiden välillä, vaan se voi tapahtua automaattiohjauksen tietokoneiden välillä. Karrikoiden yksiköiden välillä ei siis tarvitse välittää muuta informaatiota kuin toivottu hidastuvuus tai kiihtyvyys.

----------


## Eki

> Mutta vissiin se laadultaan parempi.


No, sanotaan nyt vaikka niin, että olisi ehkä kannattanut kysellä vaikkapa VR:ltä kokemuksia yhteistyöstä CAF:n kanssa kymmenen ensimmäisen Sm4:n osalta. Vaikka eihän käytännön asiat paina mitään, jos asiat näyttävät paperilla hyvältä. Veikkanpa kuitenkin, että tämä kauppa tulee paljon kalliimmaksi, kuin mitä paperilla näyttää...

----------


## j-lu

> No, sanotaan nyt vaikka niin, että olisi ehkä kannattanut kysellä vaikkapa VR:ltä kokemuksia yhteistyöstä CAF:n kanssa kymmenen ensimmäisen Sm4:n osalta. Vaikka eihän käytännön asiat paina mitään, jos asiat näyttävät paperilla hyvältä. Veikkanpa kuitenkin, että tämä kauppa tulee paljon kalliimmaksi, kuin mitä paperilla näyttää...


Ymmärtääkseni metropuolella on suhteellisen tuoreita omakohtaisia kokemuksia Siemensin kanssa toimimisesta, joten niinköhän sitten olisi ollut yhtään parempi valinta. Suo siellä, vetelä täällä. Tämä on sitä nykyaikaa, halvalla saa halpaa. Turha se on myyjiä yksistään syyttää, sillä ihan mahdollisuuksien rajoissa on, että nämä osaisivat valmistaa tarvittaessa (eli jonkun maksaessa) hyviäkin tuotteita.

----------


## sm3

Onhan CAF valmistanut vetureita, moottorijunia, metroja jne. ympäri maailmaa oleviin kohteisiin. Ei se täysi susi voi olla. Sm4 on kait Fiat suunnittelua.

Onko kellään muuten mitään ajatusta minkä näkösiä mahtavat M300 junat olla. Mitään tietoa tuosta ei tietenkään vielä ole, mutta varmasti jotain ajatuksia aiheesta on olemassa.

----------


## Albert

> Onko kellään muuten mitään ajatusta minkä näkösiä mahtavat M300 junat olla. Mitään tietoa tuosta ei tietenkään vielä ole, mutta varmasti jotain ajatuksia aiheesta on olemassa.


Vaikka Metro Istanbul, eikös ole sopiva pituuskin...

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei se täysi susi voi olla. Sm4 on kait Fiat suunnittelua.


On. Siinä itse asiassa on kohtalaisen paljon yhtäläisyyksiä niin hyvässä kuin pahassakin Pendolinojen kanssa. CAF oli kokoonpanija.

----------


## MaZo

> Onko kellään muuten mitään ajatusta minkä näkösiä mahtavat M300 junat olla. Mitään tietoa tuosta ei tietenkään vielä ole, mutta varmasti jotain ajatuksia aiheesta on olemassa.


Junat tulevat olemaan oransseja.  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Vaikka Metro Istanbul, eikös ole sopiva pituuskin...


Alla linkissä, valokuva Istanbulin metron uudesta CAF-junasta. Olisikohan helsinkiläinen M300-metrojuna hiukan tuon tapainen, hiukan leveämmällä korilla, helsinkiläisellä istumajärjestyksellä sekä vähemmillä ovilla? Havainnekuvia sekä teknisisiä yksityiskohtia odotellessa...  :Wink: 

http://www.fotothing.com/photos/a33/...d2f4b9_87b.jpg

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:03 ----------

Pari videota (videoiden laatu vaihtelevaa) vielä Istanbulin CAF-metrojunasta (= nelivaunuinen, 90-metrinen, läpikuljettava "pötkö", kuten myös Helsinkiin ollaan tilaamassa):

http://youtu.be/a3fRItVInuY

http://youtu.be/Vz7fqqzCoU8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bUMI...=UL2bUMI9iDB7U

http://youtu.be/wQrUgR2tTRc

----------


## JSL

Varsin ruma nokka tolla junalla, tarkoitan Istambulin linkkiä. Saadaan vielä rumemmat junat kuin SL:n avaruusjunat. (C20)

----------


## Compact

> Sm4 on kait Fiat suunnittelua.





> CAF oli kokoonpanija.


Eikös se tuotantoketju mennyt jotenkin näin:

Italian Fiat voitti Sm4-valmistuksen, mutta tehtaan kapasiteettipulan takia alkusarjan valmistus siirrettiin Espanjaan CAF:ille, jolta VR ei siis ole junia tilannut. Sitten Alstom osti Fiatin ja loppusarjan tuotanto tehtiin edelleen Italian kapasiteettipulan takia Ranskassa, mutta nyt "omassa" tehtaassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Elinkaarikustannukset ovat aina enemmän tai vähemmän arvioita ja vasta pitkän ajan päästä tiedetään mitä tuli todellisiksi kuluiksi. Siksi elinkaarikustannuksille ei voi antaa samaa painoarvoa kuin hankintahinnalle.


Elinkaarikustannuksiin liittyy luonnollisesti epävarmuutta suhteessa hankintakustannukseen, mutta elinkaarikustannuksia ei pidä missään tapauksessa aliarvioida. Elinkaarikustannukset voivat olla paljon suuremmat kuin hankintahinta. Ja myyjän näkökulmasta on kaikkein helpointa voittaa kauppa tekemällä halvalla huonoa kalustoa, jonka ylläpito tulee kalliiksi. Tämä on raideliikenteen alalla ymmärretty jo vuosikymmeniä sitten. Ellei olisi, kannattaisi edelleen ostaa höyryvetureita, jotka ovat yksinkertaisina halpoja, mutta kalliita käyttää.

Elinkaarikustannukset ovat epävarmuudesta huolimatta tässäkin hankinnassa yhtä tärkeä kustannus kuin hankintahinta, joten oikea tapa on parantaa elinkaarikustannusten luotettavuutta. Se tapahtuu asettamalla elinkaarikustannus takuuehdoksi. Eikä takuuehto ole mitenkään kohtuuton vaatimus myyjälle, sillä elinkaarikustannus on yksi suunnitteluperuste, ja monet valmistajat tekevät mielellään kaupan myös huoltosopimuksesta. Huoltosopimusten teko ei olisi mahdollista, jos ei ole tiedossa, mitä ylläpito maksaa.

Olenkin yllättynyt siitä, että elinkaarikustannusten painoarvo hankintapäätöksessä on niin vähäinen kuin näkyy olevan. Tosin ei sitä enää tässä vaiheessa voi muuttaa, sillä painotus on päätetty jo tarjousta kirjoitettaessa. Eli myyjät ovat nähneet jo silloin, että HKL:lle kannattaa tarjota halpoja junia, joiden ylläpito tulee kalliiksi.

Muuten tästä hankinnasta voi todeta, että jälleen todistetaan automaattimetrohankkeen perusteluiden olleen vääriä. Automaattia perusteltiin junatarpeen vähenemisellä (monen muun väärän perustelun ohella). Mutta nyt tilataan 33 % enemmän junia kuin piti olla tarpeen tilata. Lisäjunia on tosin perusteltu myös sillä, että Espoolla olisi 750 miljoonaa rahaa rakentaa metronsa Kivenlahteen asti. Entäs sitten, kun ei olekaan? Miksi Helsinki tilaa junia Espoota varten ilman, että Espoon kanssa on sitova sopimus siitä, että Espoo maksaa junista vuokraa Helsingille riippumatta siitä, onko Espoolla rahaa metronsa jatkamiseen vai ei? Helsinki rahoittaa Espoon kaupungin toimintaa, mikä ei kuulu Helsingin kaupungin tehtäviin ja kaupunkilaisten maksettavaksi.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muuten tästä hankinnasta voi todeta, että jälleen todistetaan automaattimetrohankkeen perusteluiden olleen vääriä. Automaattia perusteltiin junatarpeen vähenemisellä (monen muun väärän perustelun ohella). Mutta nyt tilataan 33 % enemmän junia kuin piti olla tarpeen tilata. Lisäjunia on tosin perusteltu myös sillä, että Espoolla olisi 750 miljoonaa rahaa rakentaa metronsa Kivenlahteen asti. Entäs sitten, kun ei olekaan? Miksi Helsinki tilaa junia Espoota varten ilman, että Espoon kanssa on sitova sopimus siitä, että Espoo maksaa junista vuokraa Helsingille riippumatta siitä, onko Espoolla rahaa metronsa jatkamiseen vai ei? Helsinki rahoittaa Espoon kaupungin toimintaa, mikä ei kuulu Helsingin kaupungin tehtäviin ja kaupunkilaisten maksettavaksi.


Miten niin tilataan 33% enemmän? 

Jotenkin mulla on sellainen tunne että vanhoista M100 junista pyritään eroon mahdollisimman nopeasti. Automatisoinille otetaan aikalisä, ja toteutetaan kokonaisuudessaan sitten kun ei M100 sarjaa enää ole liikenteessä. 

Ilmeisesti HKL:n metroliikenneyksiköstä tullaan tekemään osakeyhtiö niin että Espoo omistaa osan siitä. Ei kai siitä muuten tulisi mitään. Espoolla on rahaa, tai on ainakin varakkaita veronmaksajia. Espoolla on Suomen toiseksi alhaisin veroäyri joten maksukykyä on muutaman metrojunan ostamiseen.

Muuten, asiasta toiseen, paljonko yksi sen tyyppinen matalalattiaraitiovaunu jonka HKL on tilannut Transtechiltä maksaa? Ihan ajatusleikkinä haluaisin verrata että miten paljon yksi matkustajapaikka raitiovaunussa maksaa metron istumapaikkaan verrattuna. 

JAtkettu:

Laskeskelin itse että yhden Transtech raitiovaunun hinta on 2.82 miljoonaa ja yhden metrojunan n 7 miljoonaa.
Matkustajapaikoissa se tarkoittaa (istuma ja seisomapaikat mukaanlaskettuna, täyteen ahdettuna) että raitiovaunussa paikan hinta on 18.000 ja metrossa 9.000

Jos HKL:stä tehdään yhteisyritys Helsingin ja Espoon kanssa niin ehdotan että ensi tilassa vain metrokioskista. Sitten kun raitiovaunuja alkaa liikkua Espoossa enemmän tulee varmaan sekin pulju kysymykseen.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Joo, ratikat ovat kalliimpia. Mutta rata on paljon halvempaa ja matkat lyhyempiä. HSL:n talousraporteissa ratikat ja metro ovat suurin piirtein yhtä kalliita (halpoja) tuottaa per matka.

----------


## sub

Olen saattanut missata jotain olennaista, mutta ainakaan näillä tiedoilla en ymmärrä miksi ollaan tilaamassa nelivaunuisia putkia. Helsinki varautuu kysynnän kasvuun jättämällä asemat pitkiksi. Strafican raportin mukaan Vuosaari-Kivenlahti linjalle riittää kaikissa skenaarioissa lyhyet junat 5 minuutin vuorovälillä tarkastelujakson loppuun asti, mutta Sibbesborg/Östersundom-Kamppi linjan kapasiteetti loppuu tietyssä skenaariossa lyhyillä junilla vaikka automaattimetron vuoroväli puristettaisiin minimiinsä. 

Lähtökohtaisesti on mielestäni täysin perusteltua varautua siihen, että tulevaisuudessa ajetaan sekä pitkillä että lyhyillä junilla. Syinä voivat olla esim. kapasiteetti, taloudellinen liikennöintimalli ja liikennöinnin sujuvuus kun vuoroväliä ei tarvitse vetää aivan tekniseen minimiin. M100 ja M200 sarjan vaunujen kytkeminen uuden metrosarjan juniin ei ilmeisesti myöskään ole täysin ongelmatonta, ja joka tapauksessa nämä sarjat poistuvat jossain vaiheessa liikenteestä.

Vaunupareista muodostuvien junien tilaaminen vaikuttaisi tältä pohjalta ajateltuna fiksummalta ratkaisulta kuin yhteinäisten neljän vaunun pötköjen hankinta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joo, ratikat ovat kalliimpia. Mutta rata on paljon halvempaa ja matkat lyhyempiä. HSL:n talousraporteissa ratikat ja metro ovat suurin piirtein yhtä kalliita (halpoja) tuottaa per matka.


Ongelma siis on se että matkat ovat joillakin liian pitkät, siksi raitiovaunu ei ole tarpeeksi edullinen.

Ehdotan ratkaisuksi: Joukkoliikennetullit kantakaupunkiin pääsemiseksi.  :Laughing: 
t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Ehdotan ratkaisuksi: Joukkoliikennetullit kantakaupunkiin pääsemiseksi.


Eikö tätä kutsuta vyöhykelippujärjestelmäksi? Ratikka on ainoa liikenneväline, jolle saa ainoastaan A-vyöhykkeellä (=kantakaupunki) kelpaavia lippuja.

----------


## late-

> Lähtökohtaisesti on mielestäni täysin perusteltua varautua siihen, että tulevaisuudessa ajetaan sekä pitkillä että lyhyillä junilla.


Nyt hankittavat junat taitaa pystyä työllistämään pelkällä Vuosaari-Matinkylä -linjalla. Äärimmäisen kysynnän tilanteessa linjakohtainen vuoroväli olisi varmaankin 4 minuuttia ja 20 junasta voinee kerralla liikenteeseen varattuna olla korkeintaan 90 % eli 18 yksikköä (todennäköisesti vähemmän). Näistä saadaan 72 minuutin kierros. Linjan kierros lienee enemmänkin 75-80 minuuttia. Viiden minuutin vuorovälillä M300-kalustoa liikenee toisellekin linjalle.

Toisaalta mahdollinen lyhyiden junien kapasiteetin ylittävä kysyntä on ennustettu niin kauas tulevaisuuteen, ettei edes nyt hankittava kalusto välttämättä ole enää silloin ajossa. Vastaavasti Helsingissä peruskorjattavilla asemilla saattaa olla järkevää toimia kuten Kulosaaressa eli säilyttää mahdollisuus pitkiin juniin, mutta kohdistaa peruskorjaus lähinnä lyhyiden junien tarvitsemalle osuudelle. Pintamateriaalien uusiminen ja katosten ja laituriseinien jatkaminen pystytään tekemään myöhemminkin. Hätäpoistumisportaita ei välttämättä kannata Kulosaaren tapaan lätkiä keskelle pitkää laituria.

----------


## vristo

> Saadaan vielä rumemmat junat kuin SL:n avaruusjunat. (C20)


Jotka taas mun mielestäni ovat erittäin tyylikkäitä. Kauneus on katsoja silmissä, kuten vanha sanonta kuuluu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikö tätä kutsuta vyöhykelippujärjestelmäksi? Ratikka on ainoa liikenneväline, jolle saa ainoastaan A-vyöhykkeellä (=kantakaupunki) kelpaavia lippuja.


Veit sanat suustani. mutta jotta raitiovaunu saadaan kannattavammaksi, pitää matkan hinnan tuplaantua kun poistutaan kantakaupungin kattavalta vyöhykkeeltä.  :Laughing: 

No vitsit vitsinä. 

Matkustajapaikan hinta on yksi tapa verrata kustannuksia, toine on liikennöinistä johtuvat kustanukset ja kolmas on infran rakentsmiesta jne sekä imagohyödyt ja kansantaloudelliset  säästöt pitää huomioida jne. Näitä keskenään vertailemalla päästään silloin jonkinlaisiin tuloksiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

> Viiden minuutin vuorovälillä M300-kalustoa liikenee toisellekin linjalle.


Eikö tämä juuri olisi yksi mahdollinen skenaario, jossa helposti modifioitavasta kalustosta olisi hyötyä? Kun puhutaan 2-3 minuutin vuoroväleistä yhteisellä osuudella, niin liikennöinnin sujuvuuden kannalta lienee suhteellisen merkityksellistä että vuorovälit haaroilla ovat samat. Vuosaaressa ja Espoossa lyhyet junat riittävät 5 minuutin vuorovälillä koko tarkasteluajan, sen sijaan Mellunmäen haaralla se on epätodennäköistä. Mahdollista kuitenkin saattaa olla, että pitkillä junilla myös Mellunmäen haaraa voitaisiin liikennöidä pitkälle tulevaisuuteen 5 minuutin vuorovälillä.

Neljän vaunun putket aiheuttavat tulevaisuudessa potentiaalisen riskin sekä tarpeettoman tiheään liikennöintiin että liikakapasiteetin pakkohankintaan.

----------


## Albert

> Toisaalta mahdollinen lyhyiden junien kapasiteetin ylittävä kysyntä on ennustettu niin kauas tulevaisuuteen, ettei edes nyt hankittava kalusto välttämättä ole enää silloin ajossa. Vastaavasti Helsingissä peruskorjattavilla asemilla saattaa olla järkevää toimia kuten Kulosaaressa eli säilyttää mahdollisuus pitkiin juniin, mutta kohdistaa peruskorjaus lähinnä lyhyiden junien tarvitsemalle osuudelle. Pintamateriaalien uusiminen ja katosten ja laituriseinien jatkaminen pystytään tekemään myöhemminkin. Hätäpoistumisportaita ei välttämättä kannata Kulosaaren tapaan lätkiä keskelle pitkää laituria.


Olen vuosikymmenien aikana nähnyt niin paljon muutoksia Helsingissä ja sen liikenteessä, että uskon, että lähivuosikymmenenä nelivaunuiset metrojunat eivät riitä Helsingin sisäisessä liikenteessä (automaattimetron toimivuuteen suhtaudun kovin suurella varauksella). Nykyisen metron asemia ei onneksi ole muutettu niin, että pitkien junien liikennöinti estyisi. Nyt mennevät myös Myllypuron aseman uudelleenrakentamissuunnitelmat uusiksi. On mahduttava pitkä juna.
Varmasti Helsingin tarpeisiin voidaan hankkia "M400" -vaunuja, kuusivaunuisia putkia, kun sen aika on. M100 lienee viimeistään silloin tiensä päässä.

Järjestäköön Länsimetro sitten, kun "aika on kypsä", liikenteensä kuten tahtoo. Mutta ilman Helsingin rahoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Neljän vaunun putket aiheuttavat tulevaisuudessa potentiaalisen riskin sekä tarpeettoman tiheään liikennöintiin että liikakapasiteetin pakkohankintaan.


No voimme lohduttautua sillä että enää ei istumapaikka metrossa maksa yhtä paljon kuin nykyistä metroa rakennettaessa, kun M100 junista tuli "voitelun" vuoksi vähän kalliinpuoleisia. Jotkut koiranleuathan väittivät että istumapaikka maksaa yhtä paljon kuin uusi mersu. Martti Sainiohan oli sitä mieltä että metron hinnalla voisi hoitaa idän työmatkaliikenne takseilla. 

Uuden CAF-junan istumapaikka (olettaen että saman verran istuimia kuin nykyisissä) maksaisi n 29.000, sillä ei uutta mersua saa, mutta passatin tai mondeon kyllä. 

Raitiovaunun istumapaikan hinta (38.000) jää pikkasen vajaaksi uudesta C-mersusta.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikle

> Uuden CAF-junan istumapaikka (olettaen että saman verran istuimia kuin nykyisissä) maksaisi n 29.000, sillä ei uutta mersua saa, mutta passatin tai mondeon kyllä. 
> 
> Raitiovaunun istumapaikan hinta (38.000) jää pikkasen vajaaksi uudesta C-mersusta.


Sinänsä osuvia vertauksia, mutta yhden ratikan / junan penkin arvioidun käyttöiän ja ajomäärät kattaakseen pitäisi ajaa loppuun muutama tuollainen pikkumese. Mondeoita tai Passatteja tarvittaisiin sitten vieläkin enemmän..ihanan kallista :Cool:

----------


## Eki

> CAF oli kokoonpanija.


Juuri näin. Ja nyt hoks; kirjoitin "yhteistyöstä CAF:n kanssa", itse Sm4:een en ottanut kantaa puolesta tai vastaan, vaikka toki minulla siitäkin mielipide on...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sinänsä osuvia vertauksia, mutta yhden ratikan / junan penkin arvioidun käyttöiän ja ajomäärät kattaakseen pitäisi ajaa loppuun muutama tuollainen pikkumese. Mondeoita tai Passatteja tarvittaisiin sitten vieläkin enemmän..ihanan kallista


Niinhän se on. Ja polttoainekin mersuun maksaa (olkoot että olisi verovapaata) jne. 

Mutta jos vertaa v1980 hintatasoa, niin halvin mersu maksoi 111.000 mk , vastaa nykyrahassa vajaata 50.000 . Jos M100 junan pelkkä istumapaika todella maksoi noin paljon niin kallistahan se oli. Montako kilsaa M100 juna on 30 vuodessa kulkenut? Avelisin 200.000 km / vuosi ja 30 vuotta niin 6 miljoonaa kilsaa. Teoriassa voi mesellä sen elinaikana ajaa miljoona kilsaa, mutta useimmat taksikäytössäkin olleet yltävät max 600.000, eli kymmenesosa siitä mitä metrojuna.  Itse metroradan hintaa voi verrata siihen että taksimersuilla hoidettavaa työmatkaliikennettä varten olisi pitänyt rakentaa 8 kaistainen moottoritie Itäkeskuksesta Rautatientorille, ja keskustaan joko tunneliin tai purkamalla taloja sen edestä pois. Kumpi olisi tullut halvemmaksi? Siinä Martti Sainiolle mietittävää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos HKL:stä tehdään yhteisyritys Helsingin ja Espoon kanssa niin ehdotan että ensi tilassa vain metrokioskista.


Tuossa noin kuukausi sitten muistaakseni oli pitkä keskustelu siitä, mitä sana "metrokioski" tällä foorumilla tarkoittaa. Ja melko hyvään konsensukseen päästiin, ettei se tarkoita ainakaan HKL-Metroliikennettä. Eipä siis nytkään yritetä lanseerata sellaista käsitystä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuossa noin kuukausi sitten muistaakseni oli pitkä keskustelu siitä, mitä sana "metrokioski" tällä foorumilla tarkoittaa. Ja melko hyvään konsensukseen päästiin, ettei se tarkoita ainakaan HKL-Metroliikennettä. Eipä siis nytkään yritetä lanseerata sellaista käsitystä.


Joo, mun puolestani voitaisiin lopettaa termin käyttö kokonaan. Ja muistan myös pitää lupaukseni.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten niin tilataan 33% enemmän?


Jos piti pärjätä 15 junalla, mutta tilataan 20. 




> Jotenkin mulla on sellainen tunne että vanhoista M100 junista pyritään eroon mahdollisimman nopeasti. Automatisoinille otetaan aikalisä, ja toteutetaan kokonaisuudessaan sitten kun ei M100 sarjaa enää ole liikenteessä.


Mistähän tämä ajatus on peräisin? Kyllä Siemensin sopparin mukaan M100-junat muutetaan kuljettajattomiksi. Se ainoa koekappalekin on M100-sarjasta.




> Ilmeisesti HKL:n metroliikenneyksiköstä tullaan tekemään osakeyhtiö niin että Espoo omistaa osan siitä. Ei kai siitä muuten tulisi mitään. Espoolla on rahaa, tai on ainakin varakkaita veronmaksajia. Espoolla on Suomen toiseksi alhaisin veroäyri joten maksukykyä on muutaman metrojunan ostamiseen.


Onkohan tälle yhtiöittämisajatukselle jokin lähde? Jos Espoolla on varaa ostella metrojunia, niin miksi se ei sitten osta vaan Helsinki ostaa? Eihän Espoolla ollut varaa tehdä nykyisen mittaisia asemiakaan, ei myöskään varikkoa omaan metroonsa. Varikonkin Espoolle rakentaa ja maksaa Helsinki. Oman osuutensa Länsimetro Oy:stä Espoo on rahoittanut lainarahalla. Ei vaikuta kovin maksukykyiseltä.




> Muuten, asiasta toiseen, paljonko yksi sen tyyppinen matalalattiaraitiovaunu jonka HKL on tilannut Transtechiltä maksaa? Ihan ajatusleikkinä haluaisin verrata että miten paljon yksi matkustajapaikka raitiovaunussa maksaa metron istumapaikkaan verrattuna.


Yleisesti, 30-metrinen raitiovaunu maksaa 3 M ja nyt näyttää 84-metrinen HKL-metrojuna maksavan 7 miljoonaa. Siis metrihinnat ovat 100.000  ratikalla ja 84.000  merolla. Ratikat on tapana kalustaa noin 6,5 henkilölle pituusmetriä kohden, josta saadaan 15.000 /hlö. HKL:n metrojunat on kalustettu tiheyteen 8,4 hlö/metri, joten hinta per matkustaja on 10.000 .

Kysyit kuitenkin ratikan matkustajapaikan vertailua metron istumapaikkaan. Minusta ei ole kovin mielekästä verrata istumapaikkoja seisomapaikkoihin. Istumapaikkoja on muuten metriä kohden yhtä paljon Transtechin vaunussa kuin M200-junissa, eli 2,8 istumapaikkaa metrillä.

Mutta, ja iso mutta. Metron idea on, että maksetaan paljon radasta, jotta voidaan ajaa halvoilla junilla ja halvalla liikennöinnin hinnalla. Siksi pitää laskea, paljonko yhtä matkustajapaikkaa kohden tarvitaan rataa. Lisäksi tulevat elinkaarikustannukset, joista ja joiden merkityksestä oli juuri puhe. Ja näiden päälle vielä henkilökulut ja radan ylläpito.

Vaunujen hankintahinnan ja elinkaarikustannusten perusteena voivat olla Helsingin tuoreet kaupat niin raitiovaunuista kuin metrojunienkin ostosta. Liikennöinnin henkilökuluksi raitiovaunussa on yksi kuljettaja. Kuljettajattomassa metrossa ei ole kuljettajaa, mutta jos niissä on vartija tai junaemäntä tms. ja lisäksi metroliikenteellä on miehitetty valvomo, niin lasken yksinkertaisuuden vuoksi yhden henkilön junaa kohden. Rataylläpidosta ei ole vastaavalla tavalla luotettavana pidettäviä kustannuksia. Länsimetro Oy ei edes vielä tiedä, mitä ylläpito tulee maksamaan. Kaupunkiliikenne-sivustollani olevien HKL:n tilastotietojen perusteella saa kuitenkin yhden arvion.

Nykyaikaisen kaluston käyttöikä on 40 vuotta ja Helsinki on käyttänyt näissä laskelmissa 3,5 %:n diskonttokorkoa. Radan osalta käytän yksinkertaisuuden vuoksi myös 40 vuoden käyttöikää, vaikka automaattijärjestelmän iäksi on sanottu vain 25 vuotta ja asemiakin näytetään uusittavat 30 vuoden iässä.

Päädytään seuraavaan (istuma- ja seisomapaikat, seisonta 4 hlö/m2):
Raitioliikenne 27 metrin vaunuin 79.000 /paikka (40 vuotta)Metroliikenne 4-vaunun junilla 179.000 /paikka (40 vuotta)Metroliikenne 6-vaunun junilla 127.000 /paikka (40 vuotta)Metroliikenne 6-vaunun junilla pitkittäispenkein 90.000 /paikka (40 vuotta)
Edeltä nähdään, miten älykästä on lyhentää metron asemia, jotta säästetään 5 % ratakustannuksista. Nähdään myös, ettei metroliikenne ole halpaa vaan kallista, vaikka edellä olen laskenut metrojärjestelmän vuoroväliksi 2 minuuttia (joka ei ole Helsingissä totta). Ratikan tulos perustuu Helsingissä toteutuvaan vaunujen määrään suhteessa ratapituuteen.

Näitä muuten ei pidä verrata autojen hankintahintoihin. Mikään henkilöauto ei kestä 40 vuotta, autojen käyttöikä Suomessa on tämän hetken tilastojen mukaan 19 vuotta. Autojen elinkaarikustannuksista on väännetty juuri kättä kilometrikorvaukeskustelussa, eikä siinä puhuta vielä mitään autojen tarvitseman katuverkon kustannuksista.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näitä muuten ei pidä verrata autojen hankintahintoihin. Mikään henkilöauto ei kestä 40 vuotta, autojen käyttöikä Suomessa on tämän hetken tilastojen mukaan 19 vuotta. Autojen elinkaarikustannuksista on väännetty juuri kättä kilometrikorvaukeskustelussa, eikä siinä puhuta vielä mitään autojen tarvitseman katuverkon kustannuksista.


Se oli huumorimielessä tehty vertaus mutta silloin kun sekä itämetroa rakennettiin että kun länsimetrosta käytiin kovaa kädenvääntöä esitettiin sellaisia vertailuja ihan pokkana.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

HKL:n johtokunta palautti hankinnan valmisteluun. 

http://haltia.blogspot.fi/2012/09/hk...t-2692012.html




> Metrojunien hankinta palautettiin valmisteluun ja käsitellään seuraavassa kokouksessa. Johtokunta sai kokouksessa junateknistä lisätietoa hankinnasta ja halusimme että ne tiedot kirjataan myös päätökseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> HKL:n johtokunta palautti hankinnan valmisteluun.


Ja Siemens on jo valmiiksi valittanut päätöksestä, jota ei vielä ole tehty. http://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com/...aamurjottelua/

Antero

----------


## sarod

HKL:n johtokunta hyväksyi CAF:in tarjouksen:

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...aa_espanjasta/

----------


## Joonas Pio

HKL:n uutinen uusien metrojunien tilaamisesta:

http://www.hel.fi/hki/hkl/fi/uutiset...+toimittaa+caf

Hankintasopimus CAF:n kanssa on tarkoitus saada solmittua vielä tämän vuoden aikana.

----------


## sm3

Ylen juttu:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/helsinki_ostaa...urolla/6336664

Jutussa on yksi havainnnekuva enemmän kuin Vartin jutussa.

----------


## Dakkus

> HKL:n uutinen uusien metrojunien tilaamisesta:
> 
> http://www.hel.fi/hki/hkl/fi/uutiset...+toimittaa+caf


Mielenkiintoista: "Metrojuna varustetaan aluksi väliaikaisella ohjaamolla, jota tarvitaan siirtymävaiheessa metron liikenteenohjausjärjestelmää automatisoitaessa."

Eli niin kauan kun automaattiajoa ei saada toimimaan, ei tarvita laiturioviakaan. Niin kauan kuin ei tarvita laituriovia, voidaan ajaa kuusivaunuisilla metroilla. Tämä ei toki päde länsimetron pätkään, mutta nostaa erittäin paljon mahdollisuuksia saada aikaan järkevä liikenne vaikka liikennöinti ehdittäisiin ensin jo aloittaa lyhyin laiturein.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Onko tämä itse tarjouspyyntö julkinen asiakirja? Löytyykö jostain helposti, vai pitääkö soittaa HKL:lle ja esitellä itsensä Leaks-äijäksi? Tämä on ollut sellainen voimasana, että dokumentti kuin dokumentti on varsin nopeasti saapunut inboxiini.

----------


## tlajunen

> Onko tämä itse tarjouspyyntö julkinen asiakirja?


Kyseisen dokumentin nimi on _hankintailmoitus_, ja se on tietysti julkinen. Linkki löytyy tästä ketjusta. Olet luultavasti foorumin ainoa jäsen, joka sitä ei ole vielä lukenut.  :Smile:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Kyseisen dokumentin nimi on _hankintailmoitus_, ja se on tietysti julkinen. Linkki löytyy tästä ketjusta. Olet luultavasti foorumin ainoa jäsen, joka sitä ei ole vielä lukenut.


En ehkä osaa lukea, mutta silmiini ei osu linkkiä itse hankintailmoitukseen.

----------


## tlajunen

On viestissä #48.

----------


## sm3

Googleen M300 hankintailmoitus. Heti löytyy. Ei ole vaikeata. Vai pitikö vaan päästä mainostamaan leaksia?

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Googleen M300 hankintailmoitus. Heti löytyy. Ei ole vaikeata. Vai pitikö vaan päästä mainostamaan leaksia?


No tokkopa meillä mitään tarvetta on Leaksia mainostaa, emmeköhän ole tehneet enemmän ja puhuneet vähemmän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyseisen dokumentin nimi on _hankintailmoitus_, ja se on tietysti julkinen. Linkki löytyy tästä ketjusta. Olet luultavasti foorumin ainoa jäsen, joka sitä ei ole vielä lukenut.


Tarjouspyyntö ja hankintailmoitus ovat eri asiat. Tarjouspyyntö on dokumentti, joka määrittelee tässä tapauksessa, minkälaisia junia pyydetään tarjoamaan. Tarjouspyynnössä selvitetään mm. junien tekniset vaatimukset sekä kaikki muu, mikä myyjän on välttämätöntä tietää, jotta voi tehdä tarjouksen. Nymanin on pyydettävä tarjouspyyntö HKL:stä, koska sitä ei ole HILMAssa eikä siellä myöskään anneta linkkiä, josta tarjouspyynnön voi ladata.

Antero

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tarjouspyyntö ja hankintailmoitus ovat eri asiat. Tarjouspyyntö on dokumentti, joka määrittelee tässä tapauksessa, minkälaisia junia pyydetään tarjoamaan. Tarjouspyynnössä selvitetään mm. junien tekniset vaatimukset sekä kaikki muu, mikä myyjän on välttämätöntä tietää, jotta voi tehdä tarjouksen. Nymanin on pyydettävä tarjouspyyntö HKL:stä, koska sitä ei ole HILMAssa eikä siellä myöskään anneta linkkiä, josta tarjouspyynnön voi ladata.
> 
> Antero


No niin, tilasin tuon tarjouspyynnön HKL:ltä. Katsotaan, kuinka kauan paperin toimittaminen kestää. Koska dokumentti on julkinen kaiken järjen mukaan, julkaisen sen joko Leaksissa, täällä tai FB:n Joukkoliikenneuudistus-ryhmässä.

----------


## vristo

Mitenkähän M300-metrojunat numeroitaisiin? Kokonaisina junina (301-320) vaiko erillisinä vaunuina (301-380)? Vai olisiko keskimmäiset, moottorilliset välivaunut omana sarjanaan? Kaikista näistä on esimerkkejä maailmalta (vaikkapa DB AG:n BR420 ja BR421).

----------


## Albert

Havainnekuvasta voisi olettaa, että numeroidaan yksikkökohtaisesti. Kuvassa kun on M300 numero 322  :Smile: .
Voisi ajatella, että käytetään lisäksi kirjaimia a-d. Mutta tämähän jää nähtäväksi.
MLNRVII -raitiovaunuissa numerointi on erilainen. Esimerkiksi HKL 71 on A71+C26+B71.

----------


## vristo

Havainnekuva saattaa tietysti olla aina hiukan taiteellinen, eikä välttämättä oikean junan lopullinen ulkoasu.

M200-junatkin ovat "yhtäpötköä" (mutta kaksivaunuisia)  ja nekin on numeroitu vaunu kerrallaan. Joten, jos sama logiikka jatkuisi, niin M300-junat olisivat nimenomaan 301+302+303+304 (yksi juna) ja niin edelleen.  Voisihan olla myös 301+401+402+302, jos ohjaamattomat välivaunut olisivat eri sarjaa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> No niin, tilasin tuon tarjouspyynnön HKL:ltä. Katsotaan, kuinka kauan paperin toimittaminen kestää. Koska dokumentti on julkinen kaiken järjen mukaan, julkaisen sen joko Leaksissa, täällä tai FB:n Joukkoliikenneuudistus-ryhmässä.


Näin pitkään meni, että sain HKL:ltä tarjouspyynnön uusista metroista.

Tässä teille tämä tarjouspyyntö, olkaatten guutten taaggen:

http://www.kolumbus.fi/mikko.nyman/H...jouspyynto.pdf

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tästä jatketaan varmaan huomenissa. Kaiketi jotakuta kiinnostaapi asiaan liittyvä moinen 500-sivuinen pumpsi; tässä siis vain Siemensin osuus prujuista.

Tämä on todellakin uunituore pläjäys M300-sarjan tilaukseen liittyen, vaikka paperit onkin päivätty loppuvuonna 2009. Tämä tarjouspyyntö kaikkine liitteineen johti tilaukseen CAF:lle.

----------


## tkp

YLE: Länsimetron raiteet voivat jäädä ilman junia

----------


## Albert

> YLE: Länsimetron raiteet voivat jäädä ilman junia


Siemensin valitus ei varmaan yllättänyt ketään.

----------


## vristo

> Siemensin valitus ei varmaan yllättänyt ketään.


Eikös se ollut valmiina jo ennen kilpailutuloksen julkistusta? Taitaa olla nykyään tapana, että kauppojen lainmukaisuus varmistetaan lakituvassa.

----------


## Albert

Eiköhän tuo valittaminen ole nykyään vallitseva tapa ("pientä kiusantekoa ja silleen"). Tarjouspyynnön tulkinnasta taitaa olla ennemmin kysymys kuin lainmukaisuudesta. Tässä valituksessa vaikka _kokonaistaloudellisuus_ on tavallisen ihmisen mielestä pelkkää arvailua. Miten arvioit sellaisen tuotteen käyttökulut kahdenkymmenen tulevan vuoden ajalle, jota ei vielä ole edes olemassa?
No tämä nyt on vain oppimattoman jorinaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eiköhän tuo valittaminen ole nykyään vallitseva tapa ("pientä kiusantekoa ja silleen").


Ei välttämättä edes kiusantekoa vaan vain opportunismia, kun pienellä vaivalla voi saavuttaa isot tulokset, vaikka se olisikin epätodennäköistä. Jos oikeusjutun tekoon menee vaikka 100 000 euroa ja oletettu hyöty kaupasta on 10 000 000 euroa, riittää että on 1 % todennäköisyys voittaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten arvioit sellaisen tuotteen käyttökulut kahdenkymmenen tulevan vuoden ajalle, jota ei vielä ole edes olemassa?


Metrojunia on maailmassa olemassa aika lailla, ja junien valmistajan tulee ymmärtää jo junien suunnitteluvaiheessa, miten paljon junien käyttäminen tulee maksamaan. Ei se ole sen kummempaa kuin se, että autotehdaskin suunnittelee autoja siten, että ne kuluttavat vähän polttoainetta ja niiden huoltotarve on vähäinen.

Metrojunien käyttökulut koostuvat energiasta ja huoltokustannuksista. Energiankulutus on helppo laskea ennakkoon, kun junan massa ja rakenne ovat tiedossa. Huollon kustannus on laskettavissa siitä, että valmistajan on joka tapauksessa tiedettävä eli suunniteltava, minkälaisen huolto-ohjelman juna tarvitsee. Sen perusteella tiedetään varaosien ja tarvikkeiden kulutus, ja niiden hintahan on tiedossa. Myös huollon työaika tulee laskea. Siihen voi käyttää mm. kokemusta. Esimerkkinä vaikka levyjarrun jarrupalojen vaihto tai pyöränrenkaiden sorvaus. Näitä töitä on tehty ennenkin, joten tiedetään, montako henkilötuntia niihin tarvitaan. Ja työllähän on tunnettu hintansa.

Valmistajalta voidaan myös pyytää huoltosopimus. Huoltotyötä ostetaan paljon, ja tavallista on sekin, että valmistaja hoitaa huollon takuuaikana. Huoltosopimustarjous on yksi varmistus sille, että myyjän ilmoittamat huoltokustannukset ovat todellisia.

Ei tässä kaupassa ja sen kokonaishinnan arviossa ole minusta muuta kummallista kuin se, että käyttökustannuksia lasketaan vain 20 vuodeksi, mikä on sanottu jo tarjouspyynnössä. Junat hankitaan kuitenkin 40 vuodeksi (mainittu teknisissä vaatimuksissa). Arviointiperusteissa sanotaan, että hankintahinnan painoarvo on 6070 ja käyttökustannusten painoarvo 1030. Vahvimmillaan käyttökustannusten painoarvo on siten neljännes hankintahinnan painoarvosta, heikoimmillaan 1/14-osa. Kun siis lasketaan vain puolet elinaikaisista käyttökustannuksista.

Pidänkin kokonaistaloudellista arviointia varsin varsin heppoisena. Toisin sanoen, vaikka hankintapäätöksen sanotaan perustuvan kokonaistaloudellisuuteen, yksityiskohtaisissa arviointiperusteissa kuitenkin tämä asia käytännössä kumotaan.

Olennainen kysymys on, onko tällä käyttökustannusten väheksymisellä merkitystä. 15 junan perushankinta CAFilta maksaa 7,24 M junaa kohden ja Simenesiltä 7,94 M. Vuosittaiset ylläpitokustannukset ovat CAFilla 269.395  ja Siemensillä 216.354 . Ilman korkoa 40 vuoden ajalla käyttö ja ylläpito maksavat CAFilla 10,8 M ja Siemensillä 8,7 M. Eli elinkaaren aikaisissa kuluissa käyttö ja ylläpito ovat suurempi kustannus kuin hankinta, ja tarjousten ero (ilman korkoa) on suurempi kustannuksissa kuin hankintahinnassa.

En ole perehtynyt Siemensin valitukseen tässä asiassa ja juridiikka on lisäksi asia erikseen. Mutta meidän kaupunkilaisten näkökulmasta ei vaikuta kovin älykkäältä päättää hankinnasta investoinnin perusteella viitaten kintaalla elinaikaisiin kustannuksiin, jotka ovat suuremmat kuin hankintahinta. Etenkin tämä tuntuu omituiselta metron yhteydessä. Sen kanssahan ollan surutta panemassa rahaa maansisään miljardeja ja kehutaan, miten halpaa on metroliikenne. Miksi junahankinta tehdään päinvastaisella ajattelulla?

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> [...] riittää että on 1 % todennäköisyys voittaa.


...ja kassa siinä kuosissa, että on varaa heittää sata tonnia lähes varmuudella kankkulan kaivoon.

----------


## risukasa

> Metrojunia on maailmassa olemassa aika lailla, ja junien valmistajan tulee ymmärtää jo junien suunnitteluvaiheessa, miten paljon junien käyttäminen tulee maksamaan. Ei se ole sen kummempaa kuin se, että autotehdaskin suunnittelee autoja siten, että ne kuluttavat vähän polttoainetta ja niiden huoltotarve on vähäinen.


HKL:llä on kuitenkin kokemusta siitä, etteivät valmistajat tiedä. Ja vastaavia kokemuksia on muualtakin. Siitä ei ole kauaa kun koko Berliinin metroliikenne oli poikki yllättätyksenä tulleen ylimääräisen huoltokierroksen takia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> HKL:llä on kuitenkin kokemusta siitä, etteivät valmistajat tiedä.


Mutta sen virheen saa kaadetuksi valmistajan vahingoksi. Kun ylläpitokustannus on takuuarvo, ostaja on varsin vahvoilla. Siksi on Variotrameissa nyt tilanne, jossa myyjä maksaa todelliset kulut ja ostaja sen, mitä myyjä kuluiksi lupasi. Vaunut ovat edelleen myyjän, eikä niistä ehkä koskaan tulekaan HKL:n omaisuutta. Koska ne eivät ole sitä, mistä kauppa tehtiin.

Yleisesti on tilanne niin, että sekä myyjät että ostajat ovat kyllä tiedostaneet käyttökustannusten merkityksen. Ja pääsääntö on, että kun panostetaan hankittavan hyödykkeen laatuun, sen käyttö tulee halvemmaksi. M300-kaupassa näyttää olevan juuri niin. Siemensin junat ovat kalliimpia, mutta niiden käyttö halvempaa, eli juuri siksi junat ovat kalliimpia.

Se, paljonko laatuun ja käyttökustannusten pienentämiseen kannattaa panostaa, on kiinni siitä, mitä työ ja energia maksavat. Länsimaissa ja Suomessa työ ja energia ovat kalliita ja kannattaa maksaa siitä, että niitä tarvitaan tulevaisuudessa vähemmän. Lisäksi näyttää siltä, että molempien suhteellinen hinta tulee nousemaan. Siinäkin valossa on huono ratkaisu, ettei käyttökustannuksia välitetä arvioida junien käytön loppuajalta.

Antero

----------


## Dakkus

> Mutta sen virheen saa kaadetuksi valmistajan vahingoksi. Kun ylläpitokustannus on takuuarvo, ostaja on varsin vahvoilla. Siksi on Variotrameissa nyt tilanne, jossa myyjä maksaa todelliset kulut ja ostaja sen, mitä myyjä kuluiksi lupasi.


Näin toki normitilanteessa. Mutta uskaltaako HKL-ML luottaa omaan korruptoitumattomuuteensa? Maassa, jossa rakennusyhtiölle maksetaan korvauksia rakennusyhtiön tekemästä virheestä, ei voida oikeasti pitää varmana, ettei myyjä saisi sittenkin keploteltua tilannetta sellaiseksi, että tuotteen laadun ollessa luvattua huonompi, korvausrahat virtaavatkin ostajalta myyjälle.

----------


## late-

> Siksi on Variotrameissa nyt tilanne, jossa myyjä maksaa todelliset kulut ja ostaja sen, mitä myyjä kuluiksi lupasi.


Maksaako ostaja todella juurikin luvattujen kulujen mukaan? Aika hurjat kulut on Variotrameille hyväksytty lupauksena, jos näin on.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näin toki normitilanteessa. Mutta uskaltaako HKL-ML luottaa omaan korruptoitumattomuuteensa? Maassa, jossa rakennusyhtiölle maksetaan korvauksia rakennusyhtiön tekemästä virheestä, ei voida oikeasti pitää varmana, ettei myyjä saisi sittenkin keploteltua tilannetta sellaiseksi, että tuotteen laadun ollessa luvattua huonompi, korvausrahat virtaavatkin ostajalta myyjälle.


Vaunu- ja junakauppaa käydään kansainvälisesti. Silloin ostaja ja myyjä eivät ole saman hirvikerhon tai muun velijärjestelmän jäseniä. Eli maan tavan noudattaminen ei ole yhtä sujuvaa. Tosin en väitä etteikö korruptio pyörisi kansainvälisessäkin kaupassa, ja myös yrityksissä jotka ovat tässä busineksessa. Tunnen myös metron korruptoituneen syntyhistorian, jossa mm. Helsinkin maksoi Valmetille siitä, että junat myöhästyivät. Mutta haluan silti uskoa, että nykyään pyritään metrokaupatkin tekemään oikein. Ja ainakin tarjouspyynnön ehtojen perusteella oman näkemykseni mukaan näin on.




> Maksaako ostaja todella juurikin luvattujen kulujen mukaan? Aika hurjat kulut on Variotrameille hyväksytty lupauksena, jos näin on.


Pidän luonnollisena, että vuoden 2007 Variotram-sopimuksessa neuvoteltiin ja jouduttiin sovittelemaan puolin ja toisin. HKL:n kannalta ratkaisevaa on, ettei vaunuja tarvinnut ottaa omiksi, eivätkä muutoskustannukset tulleet ostajan maksettaviksi. Vastuu käyttökustannuksista pysyi myyjällä, eikä ostaja maksa läheskään kaikkia todellisia kustannuksia. En lähde arvioimaan sitä, miten paljon sopimus poikkeaa hankintasopimuksesta ja ovatko poikkeamat perusteltuja, mitä ne myös voivat olla. Siihen minulla ei ole tarvittavia tietoja ja perehtyneisyyttä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Markkinaoikeus on antanut välipäätöksen, jonka mukaan HKL saa jatkaa vaunuhankintaa Siemensin valituksesta huolimatta. YLE:n uutinen

----------


## Antero Alku

> Markkinaoikeus on antanut välipäätöksen...


Oikeastaan vahinko meidän kaupunkilaisten kannalta. Jos markkinaoikeus varsinaisessa ratkaisussaan päätyy valittajan kannalle, saamme maksaa CAF:ille junat, Siemensille vahingonkorvauksen ja 40 vuotta kalliimpia ylläpitokustannuksia kuin Siemensin junilla. Eli sen kannalta, että tapaus ratkeaa Siemensin eduksi olisi Helsingin etu, ettei hankinta etene siten, että on pakko ottaa CAF:in junat.

Jos nyt ajatellaan Helsingin etua, HKL:n kannattaa itse keskeyttää hankinta. Länsimetro ei kuitenkaan valmistu ajallaan ja vaikka valmistuisikin, mikähän se aika mahtaa olla. Käyttöönoton siirtyminen kuukausilla ei tosiasiassa vaikuta mihinkään ja vaikka vaikuttaisikin, hyvitykset Siemensille voivat olla suurempi vahinko.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oikeastaan vahinko meidän kaupunkilaisten kannalta. Jos markkinaoikeus varsinaisessa ratkaisussaan päätyy valittajan kannalle, saamme maksaa CAF:ille junat, Siemensille vahingonkorvauksen ja 40 vuotta kalliimpia ylläpitokustannuksia kuin Siemensin junilla. Eli sen kannalta, että tapaus ratkeaa Siemensin eduksi olisi Helsingin etu, ettei hankinta etene siten, että on pakko ottaa CAF:in junat.
> 
> Jos nyt ajatellaan Helsingin etua, HKL:n kannattaa itse keskeyttää hankinta. Länsimetro ei kuitenkaan valmistu ajallaan ja vaikka valmistuisikin, mikähän se aika mahtaa olla. Käyttöönoton siirtyminen kuukausilla ei tosiasiassa vaikuta mihinkään ja vaikka vaikuttaisikin, hyvitykset Siemensille voivat olla suurempi vahinko.


No miten suuret ne vahingonkorvaukset Siemensille voisivat tällaisessa tilanteessa olla? Eiköhän Siemensin kannata olla vähän nöyrä kanssa kun automaatiohankekaan ei edennyt heidän suunnittelemassa aikataulussa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Dakkus

> No miten suuret ne vahingonkorvaukset Siemensille voisivat tällaisessa tilanteessa olla? Eiköhän Siemensin kannata olla vähän nöyrä kanssa kun automaatiohankekaan ei edennyt heidän suunnittelemassa aikataulussa.
> 
> t. Rainer


Tjaa, miksi kannattaisi? Helsinkihän on päättänyt, että ongelmiin ei tartuta niiden tapahtuessa, vaan ne hyväksytään ja mennään lopuksi sinne oikeuteen. Häviämään, kun kerran tapahtuva on jo hyväksyttävä tapahtuvaksi. Ja sitten maksetaan kulut siitä, mitä Siemens on keksinyt tehdä. Siemensillä ei siis ole mitään pelättävää, koska Helsingillä ei ole mitään aikomusta häiritä Siemensin toimia ennen länsimetroprojektin lopullista valmistumista. Siemens olisi hullu, jos rupeaisi nöyristelemään sen sijaan, että vaan yrittää tehdä asiat mahdollisimman hitaasti ja kalliilla. Mielellään siten, että ne pitää ainakin kerran, mielellään kahdestikin, tehdä uusiksi kun ensimmäisellä kerralla ei sattunut menemään ihan putkeen.
Helsinki kyllä maksaa palvelun tuottajalle korvauksia, mikäli palvelun tuottaja ei osaa hoitaa hommaansa kunnolla.

----------


## Albert

*CAF: Metro Helsinki.*

----------


## bussifriikki

> *CAF: Metro Helsinki.*


On aika ruma tuo vaunu, ainakin promokuvissa. Esittelytekstissä HKL on muuttunut HLK:ksi  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

> On aika ruma tuo vaunu, ainakin promokuvissa.


Aikalaillahan tuo muistuttaa M200-junaa, mutta toisaalta myös normi-CAF-metrojunia, joillaisella kuljin reilu viikko sitten Rooman metrossa. Ihan asiallisilta metrojunilta tuntuivat. Mielenkiintoista on myös se, että junakokoonpano on noissa Mc-M-T-Mc (toinen välivaunuista on siis moottoriton).

----------


## hylje

> Aikalaillahan tuo muistuttaa M200-junaa, mutta toisaalta myös normi-CAF-metrojunia, joillaisella kuljin reilu viikko sitten Rooman metrossa. Ihan asiallisilta metrojunilta tuntuivat. Mielenkiintoista on myös se, että junakokoonpano on noissa Mc-M-T-Mc (toinen välivaunuista on siis moottoriton).


Moottoriton välivaunu on varmaankin riittävän kevyt, että siihen voi asentaa ilmastointilaitteet. Nykyisiin vaunuihinhan ei saanut ilmastointia jälkiasentaa, kun kuulemma rata ei kestäisi niiden kasvaneita telipainoja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos markkinaoikeus varsinaisessa ratkaisussaan päätyy valittajan kannalle


Ei päätynyt, vaan markkinaoikeus hylkäsi Siemensin valituksen. Markkinaoikeuden ratkaisu

Markkinaoikeus katsoi kuitenkin HKL:n toimineen hankinnassa virheellisesti, minkä vuoksi HKL joutuu korvaamaan Siemensille oikeudenkäyntikuluja 40 000 euroa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusi metro esiteltiin

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...677314366.html

----------


## Minä vain

Ensimmäisenä kiinnitin huomiota vaunun vanhanaikaiseen ulkoasuun. Sm5 ja Artic ovat kuin eri maailmasta tähän junaan verrattuna. Muovipenkeillä on varmasti mukavaa puoli tuntia tai pidempäänkin.

Jotenkin tuntuu siltä että metro suunnitellaan liian insinöörimäisesti kolkkoine asemineen ja muovipenkkisine junineen. Jos HKL suunnittelisi tavaratalon, se olisi samanlainen kuin Tarjoustalo, jossa tehokkuus on ainut ratkaiseva asia. Kuitenkin Stockmann saa myytyä saman tavaran paljon kalliimmalla, koska se koetaan paljon viihtyisämmäksi.

----------


## vristo

Minusta on pelkästään hyvä juttu, että nämä M300-junat on edelleen tunnistettavissa helsinkiläisiksi metrojuniksi. Se on joukkoliikennevälineenä korkein brändi HSL-alueella. Oranssit muovipenkit ovat varsin toimiva ratkaisu siihen tarkoitukseen, johon ne on tarkoitettu. Nehän ovat arvostettujen suomalaisten huippumuotoilijoiden suunnttelemia (Antti Nurmesniemi ja Börje Rajalin) ja ovat hyvin aikaa kestäviä. Lisäksi oranssi väri antaa niille hyvän kontrastin (kuulin tämän kerran radiosta näkövammaisten näkökulmana).

Katsokaa vaikkapa New Yorkin metrojunia; niiden kuuluu näyttää newyorkilaisilta metrojunilta. Niinpä ne näyttävät  varsin samanlaisilta valmistusvuodesta riippumatta.

----------


## aki

> Jos HKL suunnittelisi tavaratalon, se olisi samanlainen kuin Tarjoustalo, jossa tehokkuus on ainut ratkaiseva asia. Kuitenkin Stockmann saa myytyä saman tavaran paljon kalliimmalla, koska se koetaan paljon viihtyisämmäksi.


Ei pyyhi kovin hyvin stockallakaan. Jälleen alkaa uudet yt:t joiden seurauksena saattaa loppua työt jopa 330 henkilöltä. Muistaakseni juuri viime vuonna käytiin edelliset yt:t jolloin porukkaa vähennettiin ainakin markkinoinnista. Näin se vaan on että taloudellisesti huonoina aikoina ihmiset ovat entistä tarkempia rahoistaan ja silloin kävellään mieluummin tarjoustaloon kuin stockalle. Nyt taisi olla jo ainakin toiset peräkkäiset hullut päivät joiden myynti ei saavuttanut tavoitetta.

----------


## Minä vain

Eilisen HBL:ssä toimittaja kritisoi juuri metron penkkejä. Toimittaja kirjoittaa, että yksi jos toinenkin kaupunkilainen on valittanut penkeistä, jotka tekevät matkustamisen epämukavammaksi. Tämän päivän lehdessä on puolestaan neutraali artikkeli Tommy Pohjolan pamfletista.

Jotenkin on hämmentävää että Pravda on ottanut hyvin painokkaan kannan tällaisessa asiassa, joka on oikeasti hyvin merkityksetön. En voisi kuvitellakaan että Pravdassa arvosteltaisiin näin suorasanaisesti mitään metroon liittyvää kuin HBL:ssä arvostellaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Ensimmäisenä kiinnitin huomiota vaunun vanhanaikaiseen ulkoasuun.


Sori, oli pakko.



(kuvaajat: Martti Kainulainen ja Jorma Rauhala, en ehtinyt kysellä lupia, sori!)

----------


## MaZo

> Sori, oli pakko.


Yhdennäköisyyteen vaikuttaa ehkä hieman se, että M300 ajopöytään on otettu mallia koejunasta ja väliaikaista ohjaamoa varten on katseltu M100:n ohjaamoa.  :Wink:

----------


## APH

Helsingin Sanomien artikkeli 10.2.14. (http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Siemens+Lä...392000444774):
_"Myös 20 uuden espanjalaisjunan tilaus pitäisi saada eteenpäin. Junavalmistaja CAF on odottanut Siemensiltä automatisoinnin teknisiä tietoja.

Siemens on vedonnut siihen, että HKL onkin ostamassa tuplamäärän alkuperäisiä aikeitaan pitempiä junia, joten se tarvitsee automatisointimäärityksiä varten tilausasiakirjat."_

Siis miten pitkiä junia sieltä nyt on siis tulossa, kahden vai kolmen vaunuparin mittaisia? Tämä uutinen ainakin vihjaisi että tätä pidempää mallia.

----------


## juhanahi

> Siis miten pitkiä junia sieltä nyt on siis tulossa, kahden vai kolmen vaunuparin mittaisia?


Kahden vaunuparin eli neljän vaunun mittaisia.

----------


## PSi

Kun kävin tutustumassa M300-vaunun puumalliin esittelyyn, kerrottiin, että vaunujen kytkimiin ei tule lainkaan multippeliliitäntöjä, kytkimet on tavallaan vain hinaamista varten. Jos M100 ja M200 ei ole yhteensopivia keskenään, niin M300 ei ole käytännössä yhteensopiva edes itsensä kanssa, mikäli joskus olisi hinku ajaa jopa 8-vaunuisilla junilla. Junapituuksiahan on asemia pidentämällä kyllä maailmalla harrastettu. 

Jos 4-vaunuisessa junassa on yksi moottoriton vaunu, niin kuinka M300 kiihtyy automaattisesti Suomen liukkailla keleillä? 

Onko se ihan varmaa, että kaksivaunuiseen junaan ei saa painosyistä ilmastointia? 

Jossain verrattiin M300-junia BR481/482-juniin. Nuo on kaksivaunuisia junia, joissa on toisessa päässä normaali ohjaamo, ja toisessa päässä apuohjaamo. Junia ajetaan nelivaunuisina, apuohjaamopäädyt vastakkain, eli vaunuparien läpi pääsee, kuten M200-vaunuissa, mutta koko junan läpi ei pääse. Siksi junia voidaan ajaa ja ajetaan myös 6-vaunuisina. Jos ilmastoinnin olisi saanut kaksivaunuiseen runkoon, niin onko läpikulkumahdollisuuden aikaansaaminen todella sen väärti, että tehtiin mahdottomaksi Länsimetron ajaminen 6-vaunuisin junin? 

pekka

----------


## hmikko

> Kun kävin tutustumassa M300-vaunun puumalliin esittelyyn, kerrottiin, että vaunujen kytkimiin ei tule lainkaan multippeliliitäntöjä, kytkimet on tavallaan vain hinaamista varten. Jos M100 ja M200 ei ole yhteensopivia keskenään, niin M300 ei ole käytännössä yhteensopiva edes itsensä kanssa, mikäli joskus olisi hinku ajaa jopa 8-vaunuisilla junilla. Junapituuksiahan on asemia pidentämällä kyllä maailmalla harrastettu.


Mahtaisiko M100- ja M200-yksiköiden automatisointi mutkistua entisestään, jos edellytettäisiin yhteensopivuutta M300:n kanssa? En usko, että 8-vaunuisille olisi kovin pian käyttöä, sitä varten kun pitäisi rempata asemat koko radan pituudelta. M300:n tekeminen epäyhteensopivaksi 6-vaunuisen kokoonpanon kanssa vaikuttaa kylläkin mokalta.

----------


## APH

Kyllä tuon länsimetron kanssa on tehty hyvää työtä myös sen eteen, ettei tehtyjä päivänselviä mokia olisi ainakaan liian helppo korjata. Toivottavasti asia tulee eteen vielä nykyisten päättäjien ollessa elossa heidän nimiensä tullessa julkiseksi.

----------


## Paaplo

> *Länsimetro-aikakauden ensimmäinen metrojuna valmistui - kokonaisen laiturin mittainen*
> 
> Helsinkiin tilatuista uusista metrojunista ensimmäinen on valmistunut. Juna esiteltiin HKL:lle kiskokalustovalmistaja CAF:n tehtaalla Espanjan Zaragozassa tällä viikolla.
> 
> Junalle tehdään vielä testejä ennen sen kuljettamista Suomeen. Metrojuna pakataan kuljetusta varten helmikuun alussa, ja sen odotetaan saapuvan laivalla Bilbaosta Vuosaaren satamaan maaliskuun alussa.
> 
> Satamasta metrojuna kuljetetaan HKL:n metrovarikolle Roihupeltoon, jossa se kootaan ja valmistellaan testiajoihin.
> 
> Uudella junalla ajetaan ensin koeajoja ilman matkustajia aluksi metrovarikon testiraiteella ja myöhemmin linjaraiteella metron liikennöintiajan ulkopuolella.
> ...


http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/Liiken...ainen/a1046011

Eli ensimmäinen yksikkö saapuu Suomeen maaliskuussa ja linjalle se pääsee loppukeväästä.

----------


## MaZo

> Eli ensimmäinen yksikkö saapuu Suomeen maaliskuussa ja linjalle se pääsee loppukeväästä.


En tiedä kuka on antanut lausunnon matkustajien kuljettamisesta loppukeväästä, mutta ei sitä nyt ainakaan kieli pitkällä kannata odottaa. Junalla pitää ajaa 30000+10000 kilometriä koeajoja ennen linjalle laittamista ja lisäksi Siemens sopimuksen purkautumisen mukana junasta puuttuu monta oleellista järjestelmää, mm. matkustajainformaatio (ml. hätäpuhelimet). Luonnollisesti ilman näitä junalla ei ole mitään asia matkustajaliikenteeseen ja niiden saamiseen menee jonkin aikaa.
Varmaankin jotain nimeltä mainitsematonta kaupunkirautatieharrastajaseuraa voidaan jossain vaiheessa käyttää koekanii*krhm* -matkustajina, mutta en voi luvata senkään olevan mahdollista vielä kevään aikana.

----------


## APH

Onko muuten mitään tietoa, että tekikö HKL sellaista varausta M300-juniin, että tarvittaessa niihin voitaisiin väliin pistää pari vaunua? Sikäli mikäli 6-vaunuiset junat tulevat joskus Espoossakin olemaan todellisuutta, vaikkakin sitten kalliiden asemalaajennusten kautta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko muuten mitään tietoa, että tekikö HKL sellaista varausta M300-juniin, että tarvittaessa niihin voitaisiin väliin pistää pari vaunua? Sikäli mikäli 6-vaunuiset junat tulevat joskus Espoossakin olemaan todellisuutta, vaikkakin sitten kalliiden asemalaajennusten kautta.


Mikä estäisi ajamasta länsimetron osuudella M200 tai M300 junien sellsiailla 6-vaunuisilla yhdistelmillä että viimeinen ja ensimmäinen vaunu jäävät laiturin ulkopuolelle, jos vaunujen välillä kerran on mahdollisuus kulkea? M100-sarjalla se ei tietenkään ole mahdollista, mutta niin kauan kuin ne ovat vielä käytössä, tuskin lienee tarve ajaa 6-vaunuisilla? 

t. Rainer

----------


## MaZo

> Onko muuten mitään tietoa, että tekikö HKL sellaista varausta M300-juniin, että tarvittaessa niihin voitaisiin väliin pistää pari vaunua? Sikäli mikäli 6-vaunuiset junat tulevat joskus Espoossakin olemaan todellisuutta, vaikkakin sitten kalliiden asemalaajennusten kautta.


Ei ole varauduttu tällaiseen mahdollisuuteen, eli mitään suunnitelmaa lisättävistä välivaunuista ei ole tai vaatimusta lisäysmahdollisuutta tms. Lisääminen ei kuitenkaan pitäisi olla mahdotonta, jos halua löytyy tarpeeksi ja epävirallisessa hengessä on ihan mielenkiinnosta CAFin insinöörien kanssa tästäkin aiheesta puhuttu. Toisaalta voidaan pohtia onko yhtenäinen 6-vaunun juna meidän mitoilla järkevä yksikkökoko, koska silloin ei ole enää esimerkiksi mahdollisuutta lyhentää junaa ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toisaalta voidaan pohtia onko yhtenäinen 6-vaunun juna meidän mitoilla järkevä yksikkökoko, koska silloin ei ole enää esimerkiksi mahdollisuutta lyhentää junaa ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella.


Kuinkahan paljon kalliimmaksi tulee ajella turhaan ylipitkällä junalla, kun se on tällainen yksi pötkö? Jonkun verran lisäenergiaa turhien vaunujen kuljettamisesta, mutta puhutaanko isoista rahoista?

Turvattomuuden tunne voi tietysti lisääntyä, jos ollaan kovin tyhjässä junassa. Ehkä voisi ohjeistaa käyttämään junan etupäätä tms.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei ole varauduttu tällaiseen mahdollisuuteen, eli mitään suunnitelmaa lisättävistä välivaunuista ei ole tai vaatimusta lisäysmahdollisuutta tms. Lisääminen ei kuitenkaan pitäisi olla mahdotonta, jos halua löytyy tarpeeksi ja epävirallisessa hengessä on ihan mielenkiinnosta CAFin insinöörien kanssa tästäkin aiheesta puhuttu. Toisaalta voidaan pohtia onko yhtenäinen 6-vaunun juna meidän mitoilla järkevä yksikkökoko, koska silloin ei ole enää esimerkiksi mahdollisuutta lyhentää junaa ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella.


Eihän tässä tarvitse tehdä muuta kuin järjestellä ohjaamo- ja välivaunut uudelleen. Nythän on ostettu 40 ohjaamovaunua ja 40 välivaunua. Näistä saa yhteensä 20 junaa. Ohjaamo- ja välivaunut voi kytkeä niin, että on 10 6-vaunun M300-junaa ja 10 2-vaunun M300-junaa.

Mutta onko M300 kytkettävissä yhteisajoon muiden junien tai edes itsensä kanssa?

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Mutta onko M300 kytkettävissä yhteisajoon muiden junien tai edes itsensä kanssa?


Ajatella, että esimerkiksi Wienin ainoalla raitiovaunumaisella kalustolla ajettavalla U6-metrolinjalla voitiin vielä muutama vuosi sitten ajaa näin sulassa sovussa eri-ikäiset vaunut samassa junassa:

U-Bahn Wien Type E6: http://youtu.be/O9O-pXpylnY

----------


## hylje

M300-junissa on kolmentyyppisiä vaunuja. Ohjaamot (x2), vetävä välivaunu ja ilmastoiva juoksuvaunu. Lyhyt M300 ei siis olisi ilmastoitu. Ei se sinänsä haittaa, eiväthän nykyisetkään vaunut ole ilmastoituja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> M300-junissa on kolmentyyppisiä vaunuja. Ohjaamot (x2), vetävä välivaunu ja ilmastoiva juoksuvaunu. Lyhyt M300 ei siis olisi ilmastoitu. Ei se sinänsä haittaa, eiväthän nykyisetkään vaunut ole ilmastoituja.


Niin, se oli jonkun painonsäästön takia kun ilmastoivassa vaunussa ei ole moottoritelejä. Kulosaaren silta romahtaisi muuten. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> M300-junissa on kolmentyyppisiä vaunuja. Ohjaamot (x2), vetävä välivaunu ja ilmastoiva juoksuvaunu. Lyhyt M300 ei siis olisi ilmastoitu. Ei se sinänsä haittaa, eiväthän nykyisetkään vaunut ole ilmastoituja.


Kyllä haittaa, nykyaikaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen kuuluu kunnollinen ilmanvaihto sekä myös tarpeen mukaan jäähdytys. Muutenkin koneellisesti ilmastoitavaksi suunnitellut rakenteet eivät yleensä toimi hyvin jos ilmastointikonetta ei käytetä. Ilmastointilaitteiston sijainti ei sinänsä ole kovin olennainen, jos ilmastointikanavat kuitenkin palvelevat koko yksikköä. Ilmalämpöpumppu on sekä energiatehokas lämmityskone että tarpeen mukaan myös jäähdytys- sekä ilmankuivauskone. Toki ilmalämpöpumpun lisäksi muita lämmitysratkaisuja tarvitaan myös, varsinkin kovemmalla pakkasella.

Koneellisen ilmanvaihdon etuihin voi parhaiten tutustua vertaamalla kostealla ilmalla Sm5 ja Sm2 kalustoa. Sm5 on aika kuiva ja mukava pahemmallakin kelillä, kun taas Sm2 muistuttaa huonoimmillaan kasvihuonetta. M100 ja M200 kalustokin on ajoittain nykyään aika huurussa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:53 ----------




> Niin, se oli jonkun painonsäästön takia kun ilmastoivassa vaunussa ei ole moottoritelejä. Kulosaaren silta romahtaisi muuten.


Vaikka metrosillat on alun perin suunniteltu aika keveille akselipainoille, sillat eivät järin helposti romahda, mutta niiden korjausväli voi lyhentyä jos junissa on jonkin verran ylimääräistä painoa. Vaikka toki ylikorkeilla akselipainoilla ajo ei kuulu hyvään liikennöintitapaan.

Niin pitkään kun juna pystyy kiihtymään nopeammin kuin mitä seisovat matkustajat kestävät, ylimääräisiä moottoreita ei muuten tarvita. Kyseessä on myös energiansäästö sekä materiaalien säästö, kun joka moottori maksaa ja joka tonnin kuljettaminen syö sähköä.

----------


## tlajunen

> M300-junissa on kolmentyyppisiä vaunuja. Ohjaamot (x2), vetävä välivaunu ja ilmastoiva juoksuvaunu.


Päätyvaunut lienevät myös moottorivaunuja? Bo'Bo'+Bo'Bo'+2'2'+Bo'Bo', otaksun?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Bo'Bo'+Bo'Bo'+2'2'+Bo'Bo', otaksun?


Juurikin näin. CAF ilmoittaa sivullaan, että kokoonpano on Mc-M-T-Mc.

----------


## MaZo

> M300-junissa on kolmentyyppisiä vaunuja. Ohjaamot (x2), vetävä välivaunu ja ilmastoiva juoksuvaunu. Lyhyt M300 ei siis olisi ilmastoitu. Ei se sinänsä haittaa, eiväthän nykyisetkään vaunut ole ilmastoituja.


Lyhyt versio vaunuista löytyvistä laitteistoista:
A- ja D-vaunu:
- ohjaamo
- ajomoottorit
- sähkökäytöt
- jarruvastukset + lisälämmitysvastukset

B-vaunu:
- ajomoottorit
- sähkökäytöt
- jarruvastukset + lisälämmitysvastukset
- sammutusjärjestelmän säiliöt

C-vaunu:
- paineilman tuotto
- akustot
- lämmitysvastukset

Ilmastointilaite on jokaisessa vaunussa.

Käytännössä juna on kokonaisuus, jossa erilaiset laitteistot on jaettu mahdollisimman tasaisen painojakauman saavuttamiseksi ympäri junaa. Listasta puuttuu mm. kaikki tietotekniikka ja ohjauselektroniikka, joita on kaapit täynnä, mutta jotka eivät ole vaunukohtaisia.
Yllä olevan listan perusteella pelkistä päätyvaunuista saataisiin vaunupari, joka on ilmastoitu, mutta jossa ei ole jarruja tai akkujännitettä. Käytännössä päätyvaunuista puuttuu välttämätöntä elektroniikkaa, joiden puuttuessa junaa ei saa edes päälle tai ainakaan tekemään mitään hyödyllistä.

Nelivaunuisessa junassa painosäästö on saavutettu jättämällä yhdestä vaunusta ajomoottorit ja niiden sähkökäytöt pois. Niiden sijaan vaunuun on ripustettu muita painavia laitteita kuten kompressorit ja akustot.

----------


## APH

Minkä kustannuksella yhdestä vaunusta on saatu moottoriton? Kiihtyvyyden, huippunopeuden, vai eikö niissä ole mitään eroa?
Mistä tulikin mieleeni, onko länsimetron aloittaessakin metron huippunopeus linja-ajossa ulkona se 80 km/h vai laskeeko se, kuten joskus oli mielestäni puhetta?

----------


## MaZo

> Minkä kustannuksella yhdestä vaunusta on saatu moottoriton? Kiihtyvyyden, huippunopeuden, vai eikö niissä ole mitään eroa?


Junan suorituskyky, joka määriteltiin M200 mukaiseksi, on ollut tarjouspyynnössä ja sittemmin sopimuksessa määräävä. Painon säästämiseksi annettiin mahdollisuus käyttää juoksutelejä, mutta edellytettiin silti akselipainojen jakautuvan tasaisesti. Tarjouksissa molemmat kilpailijat olivat päätyneet samanlaiseen ratkaisuun näiltä osin.

Kolmessa vaunussa on siis moottoritehoa riittävästi saavuttamaan samat suoritusarvot kuin M200:lla. Jos halutaan keksiä minkä kustannuksella tämä ratkaisu on tehty niin ainoa mieleen tuleva asia on pito. Jos vetäviä akseleita on 75% on huonoissa oloissa luiston riski luonnollisesti suurempi kuin, jos kaikki akselit vetäisivät.




> Mistä tulikin mieleeni, onko länsimetron aloittaessakin metron huippunopeus linja-ajossa ulkona se 80 km/h vai laskeeko se, kuten joskus oli mielestäni puhetta?


En ainakaan itse ole kuullut, että ulkoalueen nopeutta oltaisiin laskemassa. Tunnelialueen nopeuden nostamisesta olen kuullut puhetta kun alkoi näyttää, että automatisointi pidentää kierrosaikoja.

----------


## APH

> Junan suorituskyky, joka määriteltiin M200 mukaiseksi, on ollut tarjouspyynnössä ja sittemmin sopimuksessa määräävä. Painon säästämiseksi annettiin mahdollisuus käyttää juoksutelejä, mutta edellytettiin silti akselipainojen jakautuvan tasaisesti. Tarjouksissa molemmat kilpailijat olivat päätyneet samanlaiseen ratkaisuun näiltä osin.
> 
> Kolmessa vaunussa on siis moottoritehoa riittävästi saavuttamaan samat suoritusarvot kuin M200:lla. Jos halutaan keksiä minkä kustannuksella tämä ratkaisu on tehty niin ainoa mieleen tuleva asia on pito. Jos vetäviä akseleita on 75% on huonoissa oloissa luiston riski luonnollisesti suurempi kuin, jos kaikki akselit vetäisivät.


Huvittavaa sinänsä, nytkin ainakin M100-junat tekevät huonoimmillaan melko ikäviä jarrutuksia tietyillä keleillä ja jos siitä lähtisi huonontamaan sillä yhtälöllä, että automaattimetroa jatkettaisiin ja pysähtymisen edelleen pitäisi olla muutaman sentin tarkkuudella säädettyä. Toki pitää sitten ottaa huomioon, että M100-junat eivät ole ehkä niin hyvin asiassa vertailukelpoisia, sillä luistonestotekniikka lienee näiden vuosikymmenien aikana kehittynyt ihan kiitettävästi.

Mutta hyvä tosiaan jos suorituskykynsä puolensa näiltä lähtökohdilta on lähdetty M300-junia rakentamaan. Täällä jossain ketjussa joskus keskusteltiinkin M100- ja M200-junien kiihtyvyyseroista ja lopputulos oli muistaakseni se, että M200-junat kiihtyvät hieman nopeammin, mutta sitä kompensoi hitaampi liikkeellelähtöaika. Ovethan näissä junissa vaativat enemmän aikaa sulkeutuakseen ja moottorin vetoa 'kerätään' hieman ennen varsinaista liikkeellelähtöä.




> En ainakaan itse ole kuullut, että ulkoalueen nopeutta oltaisiin laskemassa. Tunnelialueen nopeuden nostamisesta olen kuullut puhetta kun alkoi näyttää, että automatisointi pidentää kierrosaikoja.


Jos en aivan väärin muista, niin ainakin hypoteettisesti oli tällaisesta puhe, jos M100-junat olisi loppuun asti automatisoitu. En nyt oikein muista, mikä siinä oli taustalla. Eikös nämä automaattitestiajot kolmella varustellulla vaunuparilla ole tehty nopeudella 70 km/h?

----------


## MaZo

> Huvittavaa sinänsä, nytkin ainakin M100-junat tekevät huonoimmillaan melko ikäviä jarrutuksia tietyillä keleillä ja jos siitä lähtisi huonontamaan sillä yhtälöllä, että automaattimetroa jatkettaisiin ja pysähtymisen edelleen pitäisi olla muutaman sentin tarkkuudella säädettyä. Toki pitää sitten ottaa huomioon, että M100-junat eivät ole ehkä niin hyvin asiassa vertailukelpoisia, sillä luistonestotekniikka lienee näiden vuosikymmenien aikana kehittynyt ihan kiitettävästi.


Huonolla kelillä mahdollisen jarrutusluiston takia automaattijunien ei ole suunniteltu tulevan asemille samalla hidastuvuudella kuin käsinajossa. Osittain tästä johtuu pelko pitenevästä kierrosajasta. M200 ja M300 suorituskyky on ainakin meidän oloissa automaattijunalle melko kova, mutta käsinajossa, jossa kuljettaja voi (ainakin pitäisi) ottaa huomioon vallitsevat olosuhteet, se mahdollistaa hyvissä olosuhteissa ripeämmän matkanteon.




> Täällä jossain ketjussa joskus keskusteltiinkin M100- ja M200-junien kiihtyvyyseroista ja lopputulos oli muistaakseni se, että M200-junat kiihtyvät hieman nopeammin, mutta sitä kompensoi hitaampi liikkeellelähtöaika.


Kutakuinkin näin. M200:ssa (ja M300:ssa) paremmalla kiihtyvyydellä kompensoidaan ovien hitaampaa toimintaa.




> Jos en aivan väärin muista, niin ainakin hypoteettisesti oli tällaisesta puhe, jos M100-junat olisi loppuun asti automatisoitu. En nyt oikein muista, mikä siinä oli taustalla. Eikös nämä automaattitestiajot kolmella varustellulla vaunuparilla ole tehty nopeudella 70 km/h?


Näytösajo automaattijunalla tehtiin tunnelialueella, jossa nopeusrajoitus on 70 km/h. En kyllä muista, että olisi tuon kovempaa M100:lla ajettu automaattilaitteiden ohjaamana koestusraiteellakaan. Koska en nyt ainakaan muista kuulleeni suunnitelmista laskea ulkoalueen nopeutta enkä ole ollut automatisointiprojektissa itse mukana, en osaa ottaa asiaan tämän enempää kantaa.  :Smile:

----------


## juhanahi

> Näytösajo automaattijunalla tehtiin tunnelialueella, jossa nopeusrajoitus on 70 km/h. En kyllä muista, että olisi tuon kovempaa M100:lla ajettu automaattilaitteiden ohjaamana koestusraiteellakaan. Koska en nyt ainakaan muista kuulleeni suunnitelmista laskea ulkoalueen nopeutta


Juu, kyllä ulkoalueen nopeutena on ollut ja on tarkoitus olla jatkossakin 80 km/h. Viime vuonna automaattiajotestejä tosiaan tehtiin tunnelialueella, joten niiden 70 km/h johtui tästä. Koestusraiteen koeajoista en osaa varmaksi sanoa minäkään, en suoraan sanottuna edes muista niiltä kerroilta, joilla itse olin "junavalvojana", että mentiinkö ylimmillään 70 km/h vai 80 km/h. Mutta joka tapauksessa automaattijunien oli määrä mennä ulko-osuudella 80 km/h. Muistelut alentamisesta saattavat liittyä juurikin MaZon mainitsemaan speksattuun yleiseen ja/tai alueittaiseen keliasetukseen (hyvä/huono), joka vaikuttaisi kiihtyvyys- ja hidastuvuusarvoihin. Lisäksi liikenteenohjauksella olisi ollut mahdollisuus määrittää tilanteen mukaan nopeusrajoituksia automaattijunille, olivatkohan nyt sitten ihan metrin vai paaluluvun (100 m) tarkkuudella.

----------


## tlajunen

Itse en olisi huolissani M300:n suorituskyvystä, Sm5:n kokemuksien perusteella. Sm5:n kiihtyvyys ja jarrutuskyky ovat parhaimmillaan/pahimmillaan mummonkaatoluokkaa (ilmeisesti ilman softarajoitusta maksimikiihdytys on 1,3 m/s²). Tähän se kykenee lähes kelissä kuin kelissä, vaikka junayksikön kymmenestä akselista vetää vain neljä. Nykyaikaisen luistoneston ominaisuudet ovat vanhempiin vastaaviin vekottimiin nähden aivan uskomattoman hyvät.

----------


## MaZo

> Itse en olisi huolissani M300:n suorituskyvystä, Sm5:n kokemuksien perusteella. Sm5:n kiihtyvyys ja jarrutuskyky ovat parhaimmillaan/pahimmillaan mummonkaatoluokkaa (ilmeisesti ilman softarajoitusta maksimikiihdytys on 1,3 m/s²). Tähän se kykenee lähes kelissä kuin kelissä, vaikka junayksikön kymmenestä akselista vetää vain neljä. Nykyaikaisen luistoneston ominaisuudet ovat vanhempiin vastaaviin vekottimiin nähden aivan uskomattoman hyvät.


Olen itse ymmärtänyt, että Sm5 pystyy tekniikan puolesta parhaimmillaan 1,9 m/s2 kiihtyvyyteen, jos rajoittimia ei ole. Normaalin aikataulun mukaisen ajon pitäisi olla mahdollista vielä vaikka toinen vetovaunuista olisi poissa pelistä.

En nyt löydä Sm5:n painojakaumaa, mutta käytännössähän junan päissä on periaattessa veturit, joissa on painoa huomattavasti enemmän kuin välivaunuissa. Tästä seuraa suurempi akselipaino vetoakseleille ja sitä myötä parempi pito, koska samalla kitkakertoimella saavutetaan suurempi kitkavoima. Kun tämä yhdistetään kevyisiin välivaunuihin saavutetaan suurempi kiihtyvyys.
M300:ssa akselipaino jakautuu paljon tasaisemmin vaunujen kesken, eli samanlaista asetelmaa ei yhtä korostetusti ole. Toisaalta vetävien akseleiden suhde on huomattavasti suurempi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen itse ymmärtänyt, että Sm5 pystyy tekniikan puolesta parhaimmillaan 1,9 m/s2 kiihtyvyyteen, jos rajoittimia ei ole. Normaalin aikataulun mukaisen ajon pitäisi olla mahdollista vielä vaikka toinen vetovaunuista olisi poissa pelistä.


Kaupunkiraideliikenteessä (metrot ja ratikat) hankauspainolla on toinen merkitys kuin rautateillä. Suurta hankauspainosuhdetta tarvitaan nousuihin, jotka ovat oleellisesti jyrkempiä kuin rautateillä. Rautateillä ei kaluston pituuskaan ole kriittinen asia. Sm5:ssä on pitkä osa muuta kuin matkustamotilaa vetävien telien päällä. Kaupunkiraideliikenteessä tällaista pituuden tuhlausta ei voi sallia. Tilaa on vähän pysäkeille ja asemien kapasiteetti pitää saada täyteen käyttöön.

Kaupunkiraideliikenteessä on myös kovat luotettavuusvaatimukset. Jos kaikki pyörät vetävät, laitevaurion sattuessa on ehkä edelleen käytössä puolet kokonaispainosta hankauspainona. Yksikkö pärjää silloin lähes viivytyksettä tasaisen radan osuuksilla ja häiriö muulle liikenteelle jää vähäiseksi. Vuorovälit kun ovat usein sellaiset, ettei ole aikaa nylkyttää matelemalla varikolle tai ei ole sivuraiteita, joille voi mennä muiden tieltä pois odottamaan hiljaista hetkeä.

Antero

----------


## jodo

> Itse en olisi huolissani M300:n suorituskyvystä, Sm5:n kokemuksien perusteella. Sm5:n kiihtyvyys ja jarrutuskyky ovat parhaimmillaan/pahimmillaan mummonkaatoluokkaa (ilmeisesti ilman softarajoitusta maksimikiihdytys on 1,3 m/s²). Tähän se kykenee lähes kelissä kuin kelissä, vaikka junayksikön kymmenestä akselista vetää vain neljä. Nykyaikaisen luistoneston ominaisuudet ovat vanhempiin vastaaviin vekottimiin nähden aivan uskomattoman hyvät.


Eikä pelkästään mummonkaatoluokkaa, vaan parhaimmillaan konnarinkaatoluokkaa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kaupunkiraideliikenteessä (metrot ja ratikat) hankauspainolla on toinen merkitys kuin rautateillä. Suurta hankauspainosuhdetta tarvitaan nousuihin, jotka ovat oleellisesti jyrkempiä kuin rautateillä.


Mikäs on Helsingin Metrossa raiteen suurin pituuskaltevuus? Kehäradalle tulee 40 promillen nousuja ja Huopalahdessahan on ollut "aina" reilun 20 promillen nousut.

----------


## MaZo

> Mikäs on Helsingin Metrossa raiteen suurin pituuskaltevuus? Kehäradalle tulee 40 promillen nousuja ja Huopalahdessahan on ollut "aina" reilun 20 promillen nousut.


Tällä hetkellä suurin on 35 promillea eikä rakenteilla olevilla tai suunnitelluilla rataosilla ole tarkoitus tuota ylittää. Junat on siitä huolimatta mitoitettu 40 promillen mäkiin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kaupunkiraideliikenteessä (metrot ja ratikat) hankauspainolla on toinen merkitys kuin rautateillä. Suurta hankauspainosuhdetta tarvitaan nousuihin, jotka ovat oleellisesti jyrkempiä kuin rautateillä.


...ja kun Metromme on tältäkin osin hyvin rautatiemäinen, niin vetävien telien määrä ei ole niin kriittinen tekijä.

Tietysti olisi ollut ihme, jos junia tilattaessa oltaisiin tehty näinkin alkeellinen virhe, eli ei olisi varmistettu, että metrojunat kiihtyvät tarpeeksi nopeasti. Sikäli asian ihmetteleminen on ollut turhaa. Mutta näiden asioiden pohtiminen tekee liikennetekniikan taustalla olevaa fysiikkaa tutuksi ja auttaa ymmärtämään, miten monia huomioitavia asioita kalustopäätösten taustalla tosiaankin on. Ei ole siis ollut hukkaan mennyttä aikaa tämänkään ihmettely.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Ensimmäinen M300-juna on näköjään saapunut Helsinkiin:

http://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2015/0...d-newest-in-sp

t. Rainer

----------


## APH

> Ensimmäinen M300-juna on näköjään saapunut Helsinkiin:
> 
> http://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2015/0...d-newest-in-sp
> 
> t. Rainer


Ensimmäinen huomioni oli, että onpas kapeat penkit. Onko tosiaan näin vai onko se vaan kuvan vika?
Muuten ihan komea juna, pääsisipä jo koeajamaan..  :Very Happy: 

Mitä tuossa viimeiseksi muuten sanotaan automatisoinnista, kun tuo ruotsi ei oikein taivu?

----------


## 339-DF

Juu, SRS-uutiset kertoi asiasta jo eilen. http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis15/uutis151.htm

Siinä vikassa kappaleessa todetaan, että koska automatisointi "viivästyy", niin ohjaamo erotetaan matkustamosta "tilapäisellä" väliseinällä ja että kuljettajan penkki on mahdollista vaihtaa matkustajapenkiksi. Lainausmerkit ovat minun.

Penkit ovatkin kapeammat kuin nykyisissä junissa. En enää muista, miksi, mutta se kerrottiin, kun SRS kävi tutustumassa makettiin metrovarikolla.

----------


## hmikko

> Penkit ovatkin kapeammat kuin nykyisissä junissa. En enää muista, miksi, mutta se kerrottiin, kun SRS kävi tutustumassa makettiin metrovarikolla.


Entistä pidemmälle linjalle sopii epämukavammat penkit  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Entistä pidemmälle linjalle sopii epämukavammat penkit


Tai enemmän porukkaa seisomaan kun ajetaan lyhyemmillä junilla. 
Sitä mä ihmettelen että miksi ei voitu hommata edes pehmustettuja istuimia, että pitää maailman tappiin asti harrastaa 70-luvun spartalaisuutta?

t. Rainer

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Sitä mä ihmettelen että miksi ei voitu hommata edes pehmustettuja istuimia, että pitää maailman tappiin asti harrastaa 70-luvun spartalaisuutta?


Eiköhän kyseessä ole ihan yksinkertaisesti istumien helpompi huollettavuus ja onhan noita muovipenkkejä vaikeampi vandalisoida. Maailmalla on joissakin kaupungeissa muovipenkit myös busseissa, raitiovaunuissa ja (lähi)junissa, syinä nimenomaan nuo edellä mainitsemani. Se on tietysti eri asia, että onko ilkivalta niin suuri ongelma, että tarvitaan muovipenkit.

----------


## sm3

Eikös joku varhainen proto metro pehmeillä penkeillä palanut varikolla ja sen takia päädyttiin muovipenkkeihin. Eli ihan paloturvallisuus, nythän siellä vaunussa ei mielestäni ole käytännössä mitään palavaa paitsi lehdet ja satunnaiset roskat lattioilla.

----------


## Knightrider

> Penkit ovatkin kapeammat kuin nykyisissä junissa. En enää muista, miksi, mutta se kerrottiin, kun SRS kävi tutustumassa makettiin metrovarikolla.


Olisiko ollut siksi, että luovutaan suosiolla ajatuksesta, että penkeillä suostuisi istumaan 3+3 henkeä? Käytännössä lähes aina yhdellä istuimella on max. kaksi matkustajaa. Kaikki ylimääräinen tila tarvitaan seisojille.

----------


## MaZo

> Ensimmäinen huomioni oli, että onpas kapeat penkit. Onko tosiaan näin vai onko se vaan kuvan vika?


Itse penkki on aavistuksen kapeampi kuin M200:ssa. En nyt tarkkaa lukua muista, mutta puhutaan parista sentistä. Penkkien ns. tehokas istumaleveys on kuitenki sama kuin M200:ssa, jossa seinällä kulkeva, hieman leveämpi ilmakanava rajoittaa jalkatilaa enemmän.




> Eiköhän kyseessä ole ihan yksinkertaisesti istumien helpompi huollettavuus ja onhan noita muovipenkkejä vaikeampi vandalisoida. Maailmalla on joissakin kaupungeissa muovipenkit myös busseissa, raitiovaunuissa ja (lähi)junissa, syinä nimenomaan nuo edellä mainitsemani. Se on tietysti eri asia, että onko ilkivalta niin suuri ongelma, että tarvitaan muovipenkit.


Helsingissä käytettävät gelcoat päällystetyt lasikuitupenkit (vrt. lasikuituvene) ovat kestävyydeltään ylivertaisia kaikkiin muihin vaihtoehtoihin nähden. Meillä penkkejä on vaihdettu 30 vuoden aikana yhteensä 10 kappaletta. Esimerkiksi Tukholmassa kaikki penkit on jouduttu vaihtamaan muistaakseni 10 vuodessa vähintään kerran. Ongelma ei välttämättä ole nimenomaan ilkivalta vaan yleinen kuluminen ja likaantuminen.
Ilkivallan kestosta kertoo ehkä jotain, kun taannoin poltettiin junassa kasa metrolehtiä yhden penkin päällä (taisi olla uutinenkin aiheesta silloin). Penkki olisi ollut täysin käyttökelpoinen kostealla rätillä pyyhkimisen jälkeen, mutta pinta lisäksi siistittiin kiillottamalla.




> Eikös joku varhainen proto metro pehmeillä penkeillä palanut varikolla ja sen takia päädyttiin muovipenkkeihin. Eli ihan paloturvallisuus, nythän siellä vaunussa ei mielestäni ole käytännössä mitään palavaa paitsi lehdet ja satunnaiset roskat lattioilla.


Yksi koejunan vaunu kyllä paloi, mutta koejunan paloturvallisuus ei ollut ylipäätään kovin hyvin mietitty. Tavallaan palaminen ns. turvallisessa ympäristössä oli onnekas sattuma, koska paloturvallisuutta jouduttiin sen takia ajattelemaan tarkemmin. M100:ssa paloturvallisuus olikin aikaansa nähden varsin hyvällä tolalla.
Paloasiat eivät kuitenkaan kangaspenkkien käyttöä estä ja muun muassa Sm5:n penkit on palosuojattu Kehäradan tunneliliikenteeseen kelpaavalle tasolle. Toisaalta palosuojaus aiheuttaa ongelmia, koska suoja-aine nousee pienenkin kosteuden mukana penkin pintaan ja saa sen näyttämään epäsiistiltä. Kangaspenkeissä on myös aina oma jännitysmomenttinsa, sattuuko istuin olemaan märkä vai ei.

----------


## vristo

Tässä huvikseni kehittelin M300-metrojunaan linjakilpiä. Nythän ulkonäytöt puuttuvat kun junat hankittiin automaattiliikenteeseen "laituriovien taakse". Tilanne on muuttunut oleellisesti ja minun mielestäni on selvää, että sellaiset tarvitaan. Lisäksi olen itse sitä mieltä, että oikeassa kaupunkiliikenteessä joukkoliikenteen eri linjat erotetaan toisistaan nimenomaan linjatunnuksin. Tämän johdosta ehdotan linjatunnusten käyttöönottoa viimeistään länsimetron liikennöin aloittamisen myötä. Tällöin junaryhmiä on kaksi ja päätepisteitä neljä ja siten mielestäni selkeästi kaksi eri metrolinjaa. Siten erilliset linjatunnukset helpottaisivat niiden käyttöä.

Tässä kehitelmiäni:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/544nu2kij...kXYn0Np5a?dl=0

----------


## APH

Siis, eikö niissä oikeasti ole minkäänlaisia linjakilpiä? Huh, melkein naurattaisi jos ei itkettäisi.
On muuten hienot nuo ehdotukset, kannatan!  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Siis, eikö niissä oikeasti ole minkäänlaisia linjakilpiä? Huh, melkein naurattaisi jos ei itkettäisi.
> On muuten hienot nuo ehdotukset, kannatan!


Ei niissä tällä hetkellä ole, mutta itse oon ollut koko ajan uskossa et ne asennetaan vasta varikolla...

----------


## vristo

> Siis, eikö niissä oikeasti ole minkäänlaisia linjakilpiä? Huh, melkein naurattaisi jos ei itkettäisi.


 Tuossa selailin kuvia maailman metrojen, ja etenkin automaattijärjestelmien, junista (esim. Köpis, Pariisi) ja kyllä se on niin, ettei niissä ole linjakilpiä junien keulassa varsinkaan. On vain mahdollisimman avara etuikkuna, josta matkustajat voivat tarkkailla junan kulkua. Kun käytössä on laituriovet, eipä niitä junien ulkonäyttöjä juuri näkisikään. Toki laiturilla olisi näyttötaulut ja junien sisällä sisänäytöt. Nyt kun Helsingin metron automatisointi on ainakin toistaiseksi kuopattu (mutta ei unohdettu), eikä uusillakaan asemilla ole laituriovia, tilanne on mielestäni täysin toinen. Nykytilanteessa ainakin minä katson juurikin junan näytöistä, minne se on menossa, siksi ulkonäytöt ovat tässä muuttuneessa tilanteessa mielestäni  täysin perusteltuja ja suorastaan välttämättömät.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tässä huvikseni kehittelin M300-metrojunaan linjakilpiä. Nythän ulkonäytöt puuttuvat kun junat hankittiin automaattiliikenteeseen "laituriovien taakse". Tilanne on muuttunut oleellisesti ja minun mielestäni on selvää, että sellaiset tarvitaan.


Eikö olisi järkevämpi sijoittaa linjakilvet (koko junan pituudelle) oviaukkojen viereisiin ikkunoihin, jolloin ne näkyisivät laiturille, kun juna on pysähtynyt? Sellaisia muistan nähneeni maailmalla. Linjatunnus junan keulassa on vähän redundantti kun sitä ehtii havainnoida ehkä 1-2 sekuntia, kun juna pyyhältää ohi. Sanoisin jopa että sen kuikuileminen sieltä keulasta laiturin reunalla seisten on jopa hiukan vaarallista, jos ei samaan aikaan pidä varaansa mihin astuu.

No, ehkä siellä keulassa voi olla joku pienikokoisen nautaeläimen kokoluokkaa oleva linjanumero värikiekon sisällä (kuten New Yorkissa), mutta marsun korkuisen pienen tekstin erottaminen on tosi vaikeaa vauhdissa. Varsinkin likinäköisille (itse olen niin likinäköinen että ilman silmälaseja minun pitäisi kiivetä bussin etuikkunaa ylös nenä kiinni lasissa erottaakseni linjatunnuksen - ellen tulisi sitä ennen yliajetuksi... :Wink:  ).

----------


## APH

Onko muuten vielä tietoa, milloin M300:lla pääsisi siviilitkin matkustamaan? Ilmeisesti vielä jonkinlaiset testiajot käynnissä, kun viime viikolla ainakin joku arkiyö se oli Siilitien asemalla seisomassa.

----------


## tuukkav

> Onko muuten vielä tietoa, milloin M300:lla pääsisi siviilitkin matkustamaan? Ilmeisesti vielä jonkinlaiset testiajot käynnissä, kun viime viikolla ainakin joku arkiyö se oli Siilitien asemalla seisomassa.


SRS järjestää kesäkuussa ajelun, mutta se on vain jäsenille. Luulisin, että M301 tulee ajamaan hiljaisen liikenteen aikaan jossain vaiheessa kesää/alkusyksyä.

----------


## zige94

> SRS järjestää kesäkuussa ajelun, mutta se on vain jäsenille. Luulisin, että M301 tulee ajamaan hiljaisen liikenteen aikaan jossain vaiheessa kesää/alkusyksyä.


Mistä oot tästä kuullut? Itse en oo nähnyt mitään infoa vielä vaikka kesäkuukin on kohta.

----------


## tuukkav

> Mistä oot tästä kuullut? Itse en oo nähnyt mitään infoa vielä vaikka kesäkuukin on kohta.


Anteeksi, nyt täytyy ottaa sanani takaisin. Siis M300-ajelu tullaan järjestämään kesän aikana, mutta ajankohtaa ei ole vielä pätetty (Lähde: Raitio-lehti 1/2015). Jostakin sain päähäni, että ajelu olisi kesäkuussa  :Very Happy:

----------


## MaZo

> Onko muuten vielä tietoa, milloin M300:lla pääsisi siviilitkin matkustamaan? Ilmeisesti vielä jonkinlaiset testiajot käynnissä, kun viime viikolla ainakin joku arkiyö se oli Siilitien asemalla seisomassa.





> Luulisin, että M301 tulee ajamaan hiljaisen liikenteen aikaan jossain vaiheessa kesää/alkusyksyä.


Testiajot ovat tosiaan käynnissä. Pitkä lista testejä on vielä tekemättä ja säätöjä hiotaan kohdalleen kovaa vauhtia. Ensimmäisellä yksiköllä on toistaiseksi tehty etupäässä ajomoottorikäytön ja jarrujen säätämiseen liittyviä testejä, joista kilometrejä ei hirveästi kerry. Vaaditusta 30 000 kilometristä onkin päästy vasta vähän toiselle tuhannelle. On kuitenkin odotettavissa, että kun säädöt saadaan valmiiksi voidaan alkaa ajaa hieman nopeammin kilometrejä kerryttävää ajoa. Tällöin juna luultavasti alkaa liikkua päiväsaikaankin linjaraiteella, mutta matkustajaliikenteessä sitä ei silti vielä kesällä nähdä eikä välttämättä syksylläkään. Siemensin automaatiosopimuksen purkauduttua junassa ei ole toimivaa matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmää tai hätäpuhelimia ym., joita ilman matkustajaliikennettä ei voida aloittaa. Lisäksi junasta puuttuu peilit tai vaihtoehtoisesti sivukamerat, jotka ovat yhtälailla välttämättömiä. Kaikkien näiden hankkiminen ja asentaminen, johon liittyy myös automaatiolaitteiden riisuminen ottaa oman aikansa.




> Siis M300-ajelu tullaan järjestämään kesän aikana, mutta ajankohtaa ei ole vielä pätetty (Lähde: Raitio-lehti 1/2015).


Luonnollisesti SRS:lle on ajeluvaraus vetämässä ja se järjestetäänkin heti, kun se CAFin koeajoaikataulun puitteissa on mahdollista. Aikataulu on varsin vaativa monista projektin eri vaiheissa tapahtuneista, automatisointiin liittyvistä käänteistä johtuen.

----------


## APH

Ja sitten pakko kysyä, onhan junaan tulossa eteen ja sivuille linjakilvet? Ilmeisesti alunperin niitä ei ollut tulossa, mutta tilanteet ovat huomattavasti muuttuneet.
Lisäys: eikö JLF:läisillekin voisi järjestää jotain ajoa..  :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

> Lisäys: eikö JLF:läisillekin voisi järjestää jotain ajoa..


SRS:n jäsenmaksu on vain 20 euroa vuodessa. Se sisältää neljä numeroa Raitio-lehteä sekä useamman ajelun ja/tai tutustumiskäynnin. Museoratikkamatkalle pääsee kaksi yhden hinnalla -periaatteella. Jäseneksi voi  ja kannattaa  liittyä osoitteessa www.raitio.org/jaseneksi.

----------


## MaZo

> Ja sitten pakko kysyä, onhan junaan tulossa eteen ja sivuille linjakilvet? Ilmeisesti alunperin niitä ei ollut tulossa, mutta tilanteet ovat huomattavasti muuttuneet.


Tämä on vielä auki ja riippuu täysin automatisoinnin jatkoaikataulusta. Linjakilpien lisäämisestä ei siis toistaiseksi ole olemassa mitään päätöstä. Asiaan on kuitenkin varauduttu henkisesti ja katseltu hieman etukäteen paikkoja kilville.




> Lisäys: eikö JLF:läisillekin voisi järjestää jotain ajoa..


JLF:llä ei taida olla mitään keskitettyä järjestelijää tällaisille asioille, joka tekee asioiden sopimisesta vaikeaa. Toisaalta suurin osa aktiivisista ihmisistä taitaa olla SRS:n jäseniä, eli hyöty jäisi laihaksi.




> SRS:n jäsenmaksu on vain 20 euroa vuodessa. Se sisältää neljä numeroa Raitio-lehteä sekä useamman ajelun ja/tai tutustumiskäynnin. Museoratikkamatkalle pääsee kaksi yhden hinnalla -periaatteella. Jäseneksi voi  ja kannattaa  liittyä osoitteessa www.raitio.org/jaseneksi.


Kannustan myös liittymään SRS:ään ihan jo kannatusmielessä ja toki bonuksena tulee nämä ajelut, vierailut, lehdet ym. Hintahan ei ole kova.
Huomautan vielä, että olen jäsenmaksun ihan itse vuosittain maksava jäsen enkä hyödy edellisen sanomisesta itse millään tavalla.

----------


## vristo

Olikos M300-junan hankinnassa jotain optioita (ajatellen tuota eilen HKL-johtokunnan käsittelyssä olevaa uutta M100- ja M200-junia korvaavaa metrojunahankintaa)?

----------


## kuukanko

> Olikos M300-junan hankinnassa jotain optioita (ajatellen tuota eilen HKL-johtokunnan käsittelyssä olevaa uutta M100- ja M200-junia korvaavaa metrojunahankintaa)?


Kerroit itse optioista vuonna 2009  :Smile:

----------


## APH

> Kerroit itse optioista vuonna 2009


Tässä optiossa on kyse Kivenlahden jatkeen vaatimista junista, joita olisi siis muutama tulossa. Vanhojen junasarjojen korvaamiseen tarvitaan vielä muutama juna enemmän  :Very Happy:

----------


## MaZo

> Olikos M300-junan hankinnassa jotain optioita (ajatellen tuota eilen HKL-johtokunnan käsittelyssä olevaa uutta M100- ja M200-junia korvaavaa metrojunahankintaa)?





> Tässä optiossa on kyse Kivenlahden jatkeen vaatimista junista, joita olisi siis muutama tulossa. Vanhojen junasarjojen korvaamiseen tarvitaan vielä muutama juna enemmän


M300 sarjalle on tosiaan vielä viiden lisäjunan optio käyttämättä. Ensimmäinen viiden junan optiosarja oli nimellisesti juuri nuo Kivenlahden jatkeen junat ja toinen optiosarja Sipoota varten. Kivenlahden optiosarja tilattiin samantien, koska näytti todennäköiseltä, että sinne jatketaan. Toisaalta näytti myös siltä, että automaatti pidentää kierrosaikoja ja lisäjunat tarvitaan jo Matinkylään ajamista varten.

M100 ja M200 sarjoja korvaamaan tarvitaan suunnilleen samanlainen määrä junia kuin M300 sarjaa optioineen. Kilpailuttamatta tuollaisen hankinnan tekeminen on lievästi sanottuna vaikeaa. Luonnollisesti kilpailussa on vahvoilla se, joka on juuri toimittanut samanlaisen junasarjan. Suunnittelutyössä ym. voidaan säästää suuria summia olettaen, että vaatimukset pysyvät edelleen samoina tai muutokset ovat vain pieniä. Jos hankinta tehdään tarpeeksi pian, on tehtaallakin vielä ehkä valmius jatkaa tuotantoa suoraa.

----------


## APH

Mutta raideliikenteen historian suurin virhe tullaan tekemään siinä kohtaa, kun tilataan M100- ja M200-sarjojen korvaajiksi nelivaunuisia M300-sarjan jatkajia. Sen takia toivon niin suuresti, ettei tähän päädytä, vaan katsotaan miten liikenne pelaa vaikka vielä 2020-luvullakin ja toivottavasti sitten tajutaan, että kyllä ainakin Helsingin puolelle kannattaa jonkin järjestelyn turvin saada kolmen vaunuparin junat liikkumaan.

----------


## pehkonen

> Mutta raideliikenteen historian suurin virhe tullaan tekemään siinä kohtaa, kun tilataan M100- ja M200-sarjojen korvaajiksi nelivaunuisia M300-sarjan jatkajia. Sen takia toivon niin suuresti, ettei tähän päädytä, vaan katsotaan miten liikenne pelaa vaikka vielä 2020-luvullakin ja toivottavasti sitten tajutaan, että kyllä ainakin Helsingin puolelle kannattaa jonkin järjestelyn turvin saada kolmen vaunuparin junat liikkumaan.


Esimerkiksi aloittamalla pikaisesti Kampin kääntöraiteiden tunnelin jatkon louhinta kohti Pasilaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esimerkiksi aloittamalla pikaisesti Kampin kääntöraiteiden tunnelin jatkon louhinta kohti Pasilaa.


Tämä ei kuitenkaan auta mitään, jos Espoon liikenne ajetaan vuorovälillä, jota ei voi enää puolittaa.

Jos metroa ei automatisoida, voidaan ajaa 1,5 minuutin vuoroväliä. Tällöin itämetron haaroitus voisi toimia siten, että siellä ajaa sekä lyhyitä Espoo-junia 3 minuutin välein että pitkiä Töölö-junia 3 minuutin välein. Kulosaaren sillalla olisi tarjolla 200 vaunua tunnissa, joka on reilusti yli 2-kertainen nykytilaan nähden. Jos automaatilla pystytään 2 minuutin vuoroväliin, kulosaaren sillalla on 150 vaunua tunnissa, joka on myös enemmän kuin nyt, ja Espooseen on 4 minuutin vuoroväli.

Pieni kiusa itähaaralla on siinä, että junat kuormittuvat kummassakin tapauksessa epätasaisesti. Sillä joka junaan on Kamppiin saakka meneviä nousijoita yhtä paljon, mutta joka toinen juna on 33 % lyhyempi. Lisäksi näihin lyhyempiin juniin pyrkivät myös Espooseen menijät, joten lyhyempien junien kysyntä on pitkiä suurempi. Mutta ehkäpä tätä voisi tasata sillä, että lyhyet junat ajavat vain Itäkeskukseen. Silloin niissä ei ole Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren haarojen matkustajia, joten kysyntää eri pituisten junien välillä saadaan tasatuksi. Kummallakin haaralla olisi nykyinen 8 minuutin vuoroväli.

Kampin kääntöraide toimii molemmissa tapauksissa nykyisellään, eli mitään louhintoja ei tarvita.

Antero

----------


## Minä vain

> Entistä pidemmälle linjalle sopii epämukavammat penkit


Ja erityisesti kun metrossa voi Kivenlahden peltometron valmistumisen jälkeen joutua istumaan 49 minuuttia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:44 ----------




> Minkä kustannuksella yhdestä vaunusta on saatu moottoriton? Kiihtyvyyden, huippunopeuden, vai eikö niissä ole mitään eroa?
> Mistä tulikin mieleeni, onko länsimetron aloittaessakin metron huippunopeus linja-ajossa ulkona se 80 km/h vai laskeeko se, kuten joskus oli mielestäni puhetta?


Mistä syystä tuo rajoitus muuten on 80? Myllypuron ja Itäkeskuksen välisessä mutkassa ei varmaan voida ajaa lujempaa, mutta muuten ratageometrian luulisi sallivan 100 km/h?

----------


## MaZo

> Mistä syystä tuo rajoitus muuten on 80? Myllypuron ja Itäkeskuksen välisessä mutkassa ei varmaan voida ajaa lujempaa, mutta muuten ratageometrian luulisi sallivan 100 km/h?


Oletan, että 80 km/h rajoitus on joskus aikanaan laskettu järkeväksi nopeudeksi asemavälien perusteella. Mitään laskelmia tekemättä arvioin hihasta ravistelemalla, että saavutettava ajallinen hyöty nopeutta nostamalla jäisi melko pieneksi. Sähkönkulutusta kyllä saataisiin pidempään kestävällä kiihdytyksellä paljon suuremmaksi. Täydellä vauhdilla ajettavat osuudet ovat muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta sen verran lyhyitä, että säästö yhtä kierrosta kohti olisi luultavasti vain yksittäisiä minuutteja.
Haluan tässä yhteydessä korostaa, että metroon liittyviä päätöksiä ei ainakaan tietääkseni perusteta tällä tavalla tehtyihin arvioihin, vaikka joskus siltä vaikutaisikin.  :Tongue: 

Kaarteissa on lisäksi kallistukset tehty nykyään voimassa olevien nopeuksien mukaisesti ja suurempi nopeus tarkoittaisi kohonnutta suistumisriskiä. Raiteiden kallistukset pitäisi siis melko monessa paikassa, ellei jopa kaikissa kaarteissa muuttaa 90 km/h nopeudelle.
Metrojunan on kyllä osoitettu (tahattomasti) pysyvän varsin hyvin kiskoilla myös määriteltyä suurinta nopeutta korkeammalla nopeudella. Tosin riittämättömän kaarteen kallistuksen todettiin vaikuttavan huomattavan negatiivistisesti matkustusmukavuuteen ja julkisuuskuvaan. Luonnollisesti ajonopeuden ja nopeusrajoituksen erotus sekä mukavuus ym. vaikutukset korreloivat keskenään ja käytetty esimerkki on melko äärimmäisestä tilanteesta.

----------


## tlajunen

Ja mitään järkevää syytä ei ole mitoittaa kalustoa suuremmalle nopeudelle kuin järkevä operatiivinen käyttö edellyttää. Nimittäin, riittävät kulkuominaisuudet takaavien teknisten ratkaisuiden hinnat lähtevät eksponentiaaliseen nousuun tavoitenopeuden kasvaessa. Esimerkiksi jos 160 km/h maksiminopeuteen kykenevän rautatiekaluston sijaan rakennetaankin 200 km/h nopeudelle kalustoa, niin valmistus- ja operointikustannukset eivät kasva samassa suhteessa 25 %, vaan enemmän.

----------


## petteri

> Ja mitään järkevää syytä ei ole mitoittaa kalustoa suuremmalle nopeudelle kuin järkevä operatiivinen käyttö edellyttää. Nimittäin, riittävät kulkuominaisuudet takaavien teknisten ratkaisuiden hinnat lähtevät eksponentiaaliseen nousuun tavoitenopeuden kasvaessa. Esimerkiksi jos 160 km/h maksiminopeuteen kykenevän rautatiekaluston sijaan rakennetaankin 200 km/h nopeudelle kalustoa, niin valmistus- ja operointikustannukset eivät kasva samassa suhteessa 25 %, vaan enemmän.


200 km/h tunnissa kulkevan rautatiekaluston tekeminen on kyllä nykyään varsin triviaalia eikä hintaero matalamman nopeuden kalustoon ole läheskään noin suuri tuolla välillä, niin pitkään kun kallistuvia koreja ei tarvita on kyse muutamasta prosentista. Suurin haaste korkeamman nopeuden käytössä ovat rautatiekaluston rakennevaatimukset, joissa on lähdetty siitä vanhentuneesta ajatuksesta, että painava ja jäykkä rakenne on välttämätön korkeammissa nopeuksissa sen sijaan että käytettäisiin hallitusti törmäysenergiaa absorboivia rakenteita kuten autoissa. Lopputuloksena on raskaita vaunuja, jotka maksavat enemmän ja kuluttavat liikutettaessa paljon energiaa.

----------


## juhanahi

> Mistä syystä tuo rajoitus muuten on 80?


Se lienee tosiaan monen tekijän kompromissi. Esiin onkin jo tullut hyviä pointteja korkeamman nopeuden hyödyttömyydestä, taloudellisuudesta, kaluston järkevästä mitoitusnopeudesta jne. 

Liikennöinnin kannalta eräs hyvin keskeinen tekijä on lisäksi opastimien ohiajovarojen mitoitus: ne on nyt linjaosuudella järjestäen mitoitettu 80 km/h:lle ja turvalaitteet suunniteltu tältä pohjalta. Pistemäisestä kulunvalvonnasta seuraa, että ohiajovarat on mitoitettava sellaisiksi, että matkavauhtia etenevä juna pysähtyy ohiajovaralle, ja laskennassa joudutaan toki käyttämään matalahkoja hidastuvuuden arvoja. 100 km/h:lle mitoitetut ohiajovarat olisivat niin pitkiä, että ne lyhentäisivät merkittävästi teknistä minimivuoroväliä ja vaatisivat käytännössä myös runsaasti muutoksia raidevirtapiireihin. 

Lisäksi ulko-osuudeltakin löytyy loppujen lopuksi melko paljon kaarresäteitä, jotka eivät ainakaan nykyisin kallistuksin ole mukavuuden (poikittaiskiihtyvyyden) kannalta erityisen soveltuvia 100 km/h nopeudelle; ainakin kallistuksia lienisi tarpeen muuttaa, mikä taas heikentää mukavuutta hiljempaa ajavien junien osalta.

----------


## tlajunen

> 200 km/h tunnissa kulkevan rautatiekaluston tekeminen on kyllä nykyään varsin triviaalia eikä hintaero matalamman nopeuden kalustoon ole läheskään noin suuri tuolla välillä, niin pitkään kun kallistuvia koreja ei tarvita on kyse muutamasta prosentista.


Tämä johtuu siitä, että kaikki uusi eurooppalainen kalusto on perusratkaisuiltaan 200 km/h nopeuteen kykenevää, koska tuoteperheistä löytyy aina sellainen 200 km/h -versiokin. Hyvänä esimerkkinä Stadlerin Flirt - meikäläinen versio (Sm5) kulkee maksimissaan 160 km/h, mutta esimerkiksi Norjassa täsmälleen sama vekotin kulkee 200 km/h, erona ainoastaan softa ja ilmeisesti muutama lisävaimennin teleissä. Ja näin se kannattaakin tehdä, säästyy suunnittelu- ja valmistuskustannuksia, kun samasta tuoteperheestä löytyy ratkaisu moneen tarpeeseen.

Mutta, mikäli ei laskettaisi synergiaetuja mukaan, ja tehtäisiin puhtaalta pöydältä kalustoa jonka suunniteltu maksimi olisi "vain" 160 km/h, se olisi huomattavasti halvempi.

----------


## APH

Tältäkin foorumilta luultavasti löytyy metrokuljettajia, jotka ovat päässeet uutta M300:aa testaamaan. Sellainen kysymys teille, että onko M300 saatu kiihtymään ja jarruttamaan samanlaisella tasaisuudella kuin M100-junat? 
M200-sarjalaiset ovat ajoittain varsinkin kiihdytyksissä kammottavan taipuvaisia ihme nykimisiin, jota taas ei juurikaan mielestäni ilmene M100-junien kohdalla.

----------


## juhanahi

> Sellainen kysymys teille, että onko M300 saatu kiihtymään ja jarruttamaan samanlaisella tasaisuudella kuin M100-junat?


Pariin otteeseen olen ajanut ja ensivaikutelmat ovat olleet ajo-ominaisuuksien puolesta oikein hyviä. Ja itse asiassa noillakin kerroilla tehtiin vielä vasta säätöjä, eli "kovaan ajamiseen" ei olla vielä edes päästy.




> M200-sarjalaiset ovat ajoittain varsinkin kiihdytyksissä kammottavan taipuvaisia ihme nykimisiin, jota taas ei juurikaan mielestäni ilmene M100-junien kohdalla.


Kiihdytyksen aikana sattuvat nykimiset eivät ole aivan suoranaisesti M200-junan "ominaisuuksia", vaan enemmänkin sähkönsyötön (tästä onkin täällä ollut aiemminkin puhetta). Toki välillisesti asia liittyy M200-sarjaan, sillä ne ottavat enemmän virtaa ja osin erilaisella virrannousunopeudella, joten tyypillisemmin sähkönsyöttöasemalla ylivirran vuoksi laukeava katkaisija on juuri M200-sarjan tekosia. Tämä tuntuu kiihdyttävässä junassa rytkäisynä. Ongelmaa esiintyy lähinnä pitkien junien kanssa (siksi niillä on sallittua ottaa vain 75 % tehoa, mikä sekin riittää mainioisti), ja lähinnä silloin kun samalla virtakiskojaksolla on toinen pitkä juna (varsinkin toinen M200).

Siltikään en kyllä ole valmis allekirjoittamaan väitettä M200-sarjalaisista "kammottavan taipuvaisina" nykimään kiihdytettässä; ei se niiden perusluonteeseen millään muotoa kuulu. Tässä ehkä saattaa vaikuttaa se, mikäli matkustuskokemuksesi ovat painottuneet tiettyihin ruuhka-ajan (pitkät junat ja tiheämpi vuoroväli) vuoroihin; niissä sitten astuvat taas kerran kuljettajakohtaiset erot ja liikennetilanne kuvaan mukaan. Tähän rytkäämiseen voi kuljettaja osin vaikuttaa - kun asia kerran on hyvin tiedossa - käsittelemällä ajokahvaa oikeaoppisesti, rauhallisesti ja tehorajoitusta noudattaen sekä seuraamalla myös ajojännitemittarin näyttämää. Tokikaan kuljettaja ei voi tarkalleen tietää, missä edellä oleva juna on menossa, puhumattakaan siitä, missä asennossa edessä ajavan junan ajokahva on, eli ei näitä kuljettaja voi kokonaan estää. Tekninen valvomo reagoi näihin laukeamisiin ja jos liikennetilanne on sellainen, että kaksi junaa menevät tappituntumalla ja poksuttelevat enemmänkin, liikenteenohjaus voi ohjeistaa perässä tulevaa junaa himmaamaan ja jättämään vähän väliä. Mutta tosiaan, varsinkin jos liikenne on aikataulussaan, niin kyllä näiden nykimisten määrä suhteessa ajosuoritteeseen on varsin pieni.

M300-junan virranoton lopullisesta luonteesta käyttötilanteessa ei taida ihan tarkkaa tietoa olla vielä kellään, mutta käsittääkseni ensimmäiset mittaukset ovat olleet sen suuntaisia, että 300-sarjalainen sijoittuu tässä suhteessa jonnekin M100- ja M200-sarjojen välimaastoon.

----------


## MaZo

> Tältäkin foorumilta luultavasti löytyy metrokuljettajia, jotka ovat päässeet uutta M300:aa testaamaan. Sellainen kysymys teille, että onko M300 saatu kiihtymään ja jarruttamaan samanlaisella tasaisuudella kuin M100-junat? 
> M200-sarjalaiset ovat ajoittain varsinkin kiihdytyksissä kammottavan taipuvaisia ihme nykimisiin, jota taas ei juurikaan mielestäni ilmene M100-junien kohdalla.


Itse olen erittäin vakuuttunut siitä miten tasaista kyyti M300:lla on. Kuljettajiltakaan en ole saanut kuin positiivista palautetta ajo-ominaisuuksista.
Jo ennen kunnollisia säätöjä kaikki nykimiset ym. olivat erittäin pieniä ja lähes huomaamattomia. Liikkeellelähdössä ja pysähtymisessä oli toki säätövaraa, mutta verrattuna M200:een ei nekään ollut häiritseviä. Nyt kun säädöt ovat jo lähellä lopullisia arvojaan, ei junan kulkua voi kuin hämmästellä. Liikkeellelähtö tapahtuu pehmeästi, mutta ripeästi ja pysähdyttäessä loppunykäys on onnistuttu häivyttämään lähes olemattomiin jopa tiukassa jarrutuksessa vaikka kuljettaja jättäisi loppukevennyksen tekemättä. Säätöjärjestelmät ovat selvästi kehittyneet 15 vuodessa.  :Smile:  

Hieman nippelitietoa jarrujen toiminnasta:
M100: Sähköjarru 1-2km/h nopeuteen asti, jonka jälkeen ON/OFF siirtymä jousijarrulle
M200: Sähköjarru täysivoimaisena noin 10 km/h asti, jonka jälkeen "blendaus" levyjarrulle. Sähköjarru putoaa pois noin 5 km/h nopeudessa.
M300: Sähköjarru täysivoimaisena noin 5 km/h asti, jonka jälkeen "blendaus" levyjarrulle. Sähköjarru putoaa pois noin 1 km/h nopeudessa. Lisäksi yli 75 km/h nopeuksissa sähköjarrua täydennetään levyjarrulla tarpeen mukaan

"Blendaus" (en keksi suuhun sopivaa oikeasti suomenkielistä vastinetta) tarkoittaa jarruvoiman vähitellen tapahtuvaa siirtoa sähköjarrulta levyjarrulle. Toisin sanoen sähköjarrun voimaa lasketaan ja samalla levyjarrun voimaa nostetaan siten, että kokonaisjarruvoima pysyy samana.




> M300-junan virranoton lopullisesta luonteesta käyttötilanteessa ei taida ihan tarkkaa tietoa olla vielä kellään, mutta käsittääkseni ensimmäiset mittaukset ovat olleet sen suuntaisia, että 300-sarjalainen sijoittuu tässä suhteessa jonnekin M100- ja M200-sarjojen välimaastoon.


M300:ssa moottoritehoa on nimellisesti rutkasti enemmän kuin kahdessa M200 vaunuparissa yhteensä. Suurin virta määrittyy kiihdyttävän voiman, eli kiihtyvyyden ja kiihdytettävän massan mukaan. Koska sähkömoottorin tehontarve kasvaa nopeuden kasvaessa, pysyy M300:n kiihtyvyys vakiona pidempään kuin M200:lla. Kokonaiskiihtyvyys on siis M300:lla parempi vaikka molemmissa suurin kiihtyvyys on rajoitettu samalle tasolle. Näin M300 ottaa nopeuden kasvaessa myös enemmän virtaa kuin M200 vaikka onkin hieman kevyempi.
Virranottoon liittyvät säädöt ovat kuitenkin vielä tässä vaiheessa kesken, eli kuten Juhana kommentoi, ei lopullisesta luonteesta ole vielä tarkkaa tietoa. Luonnollisesti sähkönsyötön puolella on rajoituksia joiden puitteissa junien pitää pysyä. Nykyään jo M200:n kanssa on ajoittain ongelmia liian suurien virtojen vuoksi, tosin ongelmat liittyvät lähes yksinomaan kolmen vaunuparin juniin.

M300:n moottoritehosta kuitenkin vielä sen verran, että nimelliskuormaan lastattu (4p/m2 tai 15t/vaunu) juna pysyy aikataulussa vielä vaikka yksi moottorivaunu pudotettaisiin pelistä pois. Tätä tosin on kokeiltu vain tyhjällä radalla linjaliikennettä simuloiden. Samoissa olosuhteissa tehdyssä kokeessa juna selviää liikenteessä vielä kohtuullisesti vaikka puolet moottoreista olisi pois käytöstä. Ajomoottorikäytöt on jaettu telikohtaisiksi, eli yhden vikaantuessa menetetään vain yhden telin moottorit. Yhden telin puuttuminen pystytään vielä kompensoimaan eikä suorituskyvyssä ole havaittavaa eroa normaalitilanteeseen nähden. Useamman ajomoottorikäytön vikaantuminen samaan aikaan on luonnollisesti epätodennäköistä ja mahdollisesta vikaantumisesta ei näillä näkymin pitäisi kovin huomattavaa haittaa liikenteelle aiheutua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nykyään jo M200:n kanssa on ajoittain ongelmia liian suurien virtojen vuoksi, tosin ongelmat liittyvät lähes yksinomaan kolmen vaunuparin juniin.


Jos oletetaan, että kaikkien junatyyppien hyötysuhteet ovat samat, tulevaisuudessa ylivirtaongelmat pahenevat, koska liikkeessä on samanaikaisesti enemmän vaunuja = ajomoottoritehoa kuin nyt. Eli junapituuden lyhentäminen todennäköisimmin kasvattaa ongelmaa eikä vähennä sitä. Koska yhdelle syöttöasemalle tulee nyt 6-vaunuisen junan sijasta kaksi 4-vaunuista junaa (yhteen suuntaan). Olkoonkin, että M300-junassa on vain kolme moottorivaunua, ratkaisevaa on teho, jonka kaksi 4-vaunuista junaa ottavat, olivat ne sitten mitä sarjaa hyvänsä.

Tilannetta pahentaa sekin, että M300 ottaa maksimikiihtyvyyttä vastaavaa tehoa pidempään kuin M100- ja M200-junat. Eli mahdollisuus kasvaa sille, että usea juna on kiihdyttämässä samanaikaisesti. En tunne metron syöttöjaksojen jakoa, mutta lienee niin, että yhden syöttöaseman kuormana voi olla 8 x 4 vaunua samanaikaisesti tulevassa liikennöinnissä.

Mitä muuten aiotaan M300:n paremmalla keskikiihtyvyydellä tehdä? Kun junat ajavat sekaisin, keskimäärin paremmasta kiihtyvyydestä ei ole hyötyä. Jos tai kun on tämä mahdollinen ylivirtaongelma, voisi olla fiksuinta rajoittaa M300:n maksimivirtaa häiriöiden välttämiseksi.

Antero

----------


## tuukkav

Olipa paljon mielenkiintoista tietoa viestissäsi, MaZo!  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Mitä muuten aiotaan M300:n paremmalla keskikiihtyvyydellä tehdä? Kun junat ajavat sekaisin, keskimäärin paremmasta kiihtyvyydestä ei ole hyötyä.


Paremmin kiihtyvällä junalla saadaan myöhästymistilanteessa oma "slotti" takaisin kiinni paremmin, jolloin vuoroja tarvitsee perua välistä harvemmin.

----------


## MaZo

> Jos oletetaan, että kaikkien junatyyppien hyötysuhteet ovat samat, tulevaisuudessa ylivirtaongelmat pahenevat, koska liikkeessä on samanaikaisesti enemmän vaunuja = ajomoottoritehoa kuin nyt. Eli junapituuden lyhentäminen todennäköisimmin kasvattaa ongelmaa eikä vähennä sitä.


Tämä on aivan totta ja itse en tiedä mitä asialle aiotaan tehdä. Länsimetron puolella ongelmaan on kai ainakin osittain haettu ratkaisua rakentamalla virtakiskolaitos alumiinikiskolla, jossa häviöt ovat pienemmät.




> Mitä muuten aiotaan M300:n paremmalla keskikiihtyvyydellä tehdä? Kun junat ajavat sekaisin, keskimäärin paremmasta kiihtyvyydestä ei ole hyötyä. Jos tai kun on tämä mahdollinen ylivirtaongelma, voisi olla fiksuinta rajoittaa M300:n maksimivirtaa häiriöiden välttämiseksi.


On mahdollista, että virtaa joudutaan rajoittamaan tai ainakin ohjeistamaan kuljettajat ajamaan rauhallisemmin. Tämähän on jo käytäntö M200:n kohdalla, eli pitkällä junalla ei ajeta täydellä vedolla. Toisaalta mikäli vain syöttöasemien katkaisijat kestävät voidaan parempaa kiihtyvyyttä käyttää esimerkiksi häiriötilanteissa kuromaan juna takaisin aikatauluun. Luonnollisesti tämä edellyttää, että kyseinen juna sattuu olemaan M300 ja edellä oleva juna aikataulussa.

----------


## APH

Anteeksi malttamattomuuteni, mutta onko vielä tarkempaa tietoa tai aikataulua, milloin me siviilimatkustajat pääsevät M300:n kyytiin?

----------


## vristo

> Anteeksi malttamattomuuteni, mutta onko vielä tarkempaa tietoa tai aikataulua, milloin me siviilimatkustajat pääsevät M300:n kyytiin?


SRS:n Facebook-sivustolla on ollut juttua asiasta ja nykyisen käsityksen mukaan joskus ensi vuoden puolella. Kahdesta ensimmäisestä puretaan Siemensin laitteita ja muissa ei ole mitään tällä hetkellä (tällä hetkellä Roihupellon metrovarikolla on junat 301-304).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:50 ----------

Täsmennys edelliseen:
Yksikössä 301 on edelleen Siemensin laitteet, joita ei ole tarkoitus purkaa ennenkuin 30 000 kilometrin koeajot on saatettu loppuun (laitteet eivät ole toiminnassa). Yksiköistä 302 ja 303 Siemensin automaatiolaitteet on purettu pois jo tehtaalla, muihin niitä ei ole edes asennettu. Uutta järjestelmää siis odotellessa.

----------


## APH

Ai, niin myöhäiseksi menee. Jotenkin olin sellaisessa kuvitelmassa, että vielä tänä syksynä oli tarkoitus.
Toisaalta, ei tässä kiirekään vielä ole, kun liikennekin on vielä ennen länsimetroa pääasiassa kolmella yksiköllä.

----------


## MaZo

> Täsmennys edelliseen:
> Yksikössä 301 on edelleen Siemensin laitteet, joita ei ole tarkoitus purkaa ennenkuin 30 000 kilometrin koeajot on saatettu loppuun (laitteet eivät ole toiminnassa). Yksiköistä 302 ja 303 Siemensin automaatiolaitteet on purettu pois jo tehtaalla, muihin niitä ei ole edes asennettu. Uutta järjestelmää siis odotellessa.


Tähän päivitys: Siemens laitteet purettaneen jo nyt lähiviikkoina pois 301:stä.




> Ai, niin myöhäiseksi menee. Jotenkin olin sellaisessa kuvitelmassa, että vielä tänä syksynä oli tarkoitus.
> Toisaalta, ei tässä kiirekään vielä ole, kun liikennekin on vielä ennen länsimetroa pääasiassa kolmella yksiköllä.


Matkustajaliikenteen alkamisen aikataulu on sidoksissa automaatin kariutumiseen liittyvien muutosten ja lisätilausten (tärkeimpänä matkustajainformaatiolaitteet) valmistumisaikataulusta.

SRS:n ajelu on tarkoitus järjestää vielä tänä syksynä kunhan saadaan juna sellaiseen kuntoon, että sillä saa mennä päivällä muun liikenteen ja matkustajien sekaan. Toistaiseksi esteenä on peilien puuttuminen. Mikäli peilien asennukseen löytyy järkevä tapa Siemensin laitteiden purkamiseen mennessä, voidaan peilit asentaa samaan aikaan. Peileinä käytetään aluksi M200 varaosapeilejä, kunnes CAF saa peilivalmistajalta uusia peilejä. Peilien malli tulee olemaan sama.

----------


## APH

> Matkustajaliikenteen alkamisen aikataulu on sidoksissa automaatin kariutumiseen liittyvien muutosten ja lisätilausten (tärkeimpänä matkustajainformaatiolaitteet) valmistumisaikataulusta.


Kai junaan nyt on tulossa linjakilvet myös tuulilaseihin?

----------


## MaZo

> Kai junaan nyt on tulossa linjakilvet myös tuulilaseihin?


Toistaiseksi ei ole.

----------


## vristo

> Toistaiseksi ei ole.


Häh? Eihän metron automaatioita tai laituriovia ole tulossa vähintään yli vuosikymmeneen. Kyllähän metrojunassa linjakilvet pitää olla.

----------


## APH

> Toistaiseksi ei ole.


Hyvin ikävä ominaisuus näissä junissa siis. Joudutaanko tässä palaamaan pahvijuna-aikaan vai eikö HKL:llä ole edes halukkuutta saada juniin linjakilpiä?

----------


## 339-DF

Äkkiseltään ajatellen outoa, jos ei ole linjakilpiä. Mutta kun miettii tarkemmin, niin en mä ole koskaan mennyt Lontoossa väärään junaan, vaikkei niissäkään ole sivuilla linjakilpiä. Päädyssä on pikkiriikkinen. Oikeaan junaan pääsee ihan helposti, kun katsoo laiturinäytöltä, minne juna on menossa. Edellyttää tietysti sitä, että laiturinäytöt toimii ja on luotettavia. Eli en pidä tuota minään katastrofina.

----------


## vristo

> Äkkiseltään ajatellen outoa, jos ei ole linjakilpiä. Mutta kun miettii tarkemmin, niin en mä ole koskaan mennyt Lontoossa väärään junaan, vaikkei niissäkään ole sivuilla linjakilpiä. Päädyssä on pikkiriikkinen. Oikeaan junaan pääsee ihan helposti, kun katsoo laiturinäytöltä, minne juna on menossa. Edellyttää tietysti sitä, että laiturinäytöt toimii ja on luotettavia. Eli en pidä tuota minään katastrofina.


Tietysti näin on, mutta jokin informaatio junassa ja junan ulkona pitäisi mielestäni olla siitä, millä linjalla se on ja minne se on menossa. Helsingin metrossa on ensi syksystä kaksi eri linjaa ja neljä eri päätepistettä. Laiturinäyttöjä en pidä minäkään tarpeeksi luotettavina.

----------


## hylje

Jos laiturinäyttö ja junan näyttö ovat ristiriidassa, laiturinäyttö on luotettavampi. Laiturinäyttö hakee junan määränpään sen kulkutiestä, kuljettaja voi sinänsä asettaa junan näytön mihin tilaan tahansa (esim. Spurdo Spärde).

----------


## AJO

Laiturinäytötkin perustuvat Siemensin purettavaan asetinlaitteen antamaan tietoon. Mielenkiintoisia aikoja odotettavissa tämän mallikkaasti hoidetun projektin tuloksena...

----------


## tuukkav

> Tähän päivitys: Siemens laitteet purettaneen jo nyt lähiviikkoina pois 301:stä.
> 
> 
> 
> Matkustajaliikenteen alkamisen aikataulu on sidoksissa automaatin kariutumiseen liittyvien muutosten ja lisätilausten (tärkeimpänä matkustajainformaatiolaitteet) valmistumisaikataulusta.
> 
> SRS:n ajelu on tarkoitus järjestää vielä tänä syksynä kunhan saadaan juna sellaiseen kuntoon, että sillä saa mennä päivällä muun liikenteen ja matkustajien sekaan. Toistaiseksi esteenä on peilien puuttuminen. Mikäli peilien asennukseen löytyy järkevä tapa Siemensin laitteiden purkamiseen mennessä, voidaan peilit asentaa samaan aikaan. Peileinä käytetään aluksi M200 varaosapeilejä, kunnes CAF saa peilivalmistajalta uusia peilejä. Peilien malli tulee olemaan sama.


Ennen kuin peilivaihtoehtoon päädyttiin, niin mietittiinkö vaihtoehtona kameroita metrojunan sivuille?

----------


## MaZo

> Ennen kuin peilivaihtoehtoon päädyttiin, niin mietittiinkö vaihtoehtona kameroita metrojunan sivuille?


Mietittiin ja toivottiin, mutta CAF ei ehtinyt saada kameratoimittajalta tarjousta eikä siten voinut tarjota kameroita. Aikataulun vuoksi ei voitu myöskään jäädä odottelemaan tarjousta.
Kamerat olisivat myös vaatineet koko junan mitalta lisäkaapelointia, koska kamerat olisi pitänyt asentaa jokaisen vaunun kylkeen.

----------


## APH

> Laiturinäytötkin perustuvat Siemensin purettavaan asetinlaitteen antamaan tietoon. Mielenkiintoisia aikoja odotettavissa tämän mallikkaasti hoidetun projektin tuloksena...


Onkohan miten vaikea saada uutta asetinlaitetta ja laiturinäyttöjä puhumaan keskenään? Milloin uusi asetinlaite muuten otetaan käyttöön? Tiedossa lienee kuitenkin taas edellisenkaltainen metrokatkos, viikonloppu ainakin?

----------


## AJO

Metron 90-luvun alussa käyttöön otettu järjestelmä muodostui seuraavista osista. Kaiken pohjalla oli Siemensin releasetinlaite aluevalvomoineen. Liikenne voitiin keskitetysti hoitaa Hakaniemen valvomosta Alcatellin kaukokäytön avulla. Häiriötilanteissa voitiin aluevalvomot miehittää. Liikennettä ohjasi AEG:n käytönohjausjärjestelmä. Kullekin liikennöintipäivätyypille oli oma järjestelmän aikataulu ja liikenteen alkaessa junatiedot syötetiin kullekin vuorolle. Koska tämä järjestelmä ohjasi opasteita ja kulkuteitä, se tiesi raidevirtapiiriltä asetinlaitteen välittämän tiedon kunkin vuorojunan sijainnista. Tämä sivutuotteena saatava tieto voitiin hyödyntää laiturinäytöissä. Laiturinäytöt eivät siis olleet erillinen järjestelmä vaan ne näyttivät käytönohjausjärjestelmästä saatavaa tietoa.

Tekniikka vanheni nopeasti, vaikka järjestelmä oli hankinta-aikanaan laadukkainta saatavilla olevaa. AEG lopetti yrityskauppojen myötä koko käytönohjausjärjestelmän valmistuksen sekä tukemisen. Yhtään uutta vaihdetta, opastinta tai balisia ei voitu enää projisoida järjestelmään.

Koska järjestelmä oli kuitenkin ollut hankintahinnaltaan kallis, ei kaupunkipäättäjille ollut helppoa perustela uuden kalliin järjestelmän hankintaa. Piti saada säästöjä ja ratkaisuksi keksittiin automaattiajo, jolloin säästöt saataisiin henkilöstömenoista. Alkoi automaattiajohössötys lyhyine asemineen!

Siemens toimitti sitten tietokonepohjaisen asetinlaitteen ja se sisälsi myös automaattiajomahdollisuuden sekä käytönohjausjärjestelmän. Laiturinäytötkin ovat osa Siemensin järjestelmää.

Hiekkalaatikkoleikin tuloksena asetinlaite vaihdetaan toiseen kaikkine osatoimintoineen. Projekti on aikataulullisesti haastava. Liikenteen pitäisi kuitenkin hoitua koko tämän muutosprosessin aikana moitteettomasti ja häiriöittä.

Toivon tämän kaiken sujuvan hyvin mutta pelkään, että pahin on vielä edessä!

----------


## petteri

> Hiekkalaatikkoleikin tuloksena asetinlaite vaihdetaan toiseen kaikkine osatoimintoineen. Projekti on aikataulullisesti haastava. Liikenteen pitäisi kuitenkin hoitua koko tämän muutosprosessin aikana moitteettomasti ja häiriöittä.
> 
> Toivon tämän kaiken sujuvan hyvin mutta pelkään, että pahin on vielä edessä!


Onko jo tehty virallinen päätös, että koko metron asetinlaitteen ja käytönohjausjärjestelmän sekä matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmän toimittaa Mipro ja Siemensin automaattiprojektin yhteydessä asentamat laitteet hylätään? Vai onko tässä kyse jostain muusta?

Maaliskuussa ratkaistussa hankintaprosessissahan Mipron kanssa sovittiin tekniikan toimituksista vain Länsimetron osaan ja optiosta nykymetron päivitykseen samaan järjestelmään. http://www.mipro.fi/toimialat/rautat...aista?issue=96 Sen jälkeen sitten Siemensin kanssa on käsittääkseni selvitetty ja väännetty, voiko sen jo asentamia laitteita käyttää vielä ensi elokuun jälkeen ja voivatko ne toimia yhteen Mipron järjestelmän kanssa.

----------


## juhanahi

> Jos laiturinäyttö ja junan näyttö ovat ristiriidassa, laiturinäyttö on luotettavampi. Laiturinäyttö hakee junan määränpään sen kulkutiestä, kuljettaja voi sinänsä asettaa junan näytön mihin tilaan tahansa (esim. Spurdo Spärde).


Laiturinäyttöä pitäisin minäkin luotettavimpana, sillä se tosiaan saa käytönohjausjärjestelmältä junan reittitiedon, ja saman reittitiedon mukaan käytönohjaus tosiaan pyytää asetinlaitteelta kulkuteitä. Koko liikennevolyymiin suhteutettuna kuljettajasta johtuvat virheelliset kilvitykset ovat kyllä varsin vähäinen ongelma, mutta sen sijaan M100-sarjan infolaitteissa on välillä häiriöitä, ja ne voivat vieläpä olla vaunuparikohtaisia, eli junassa voi olla vaikka ristiriitaisia kilvityksiä eri vaunujen kesken. Sellaisia tilanteita, että laiturinäyttö näyttäisi määränpään teknisestä virheestä johtuen väärin, ei kyllä ole ollut. Joitain kertoja infojärjestelmä on ollut kyykyssä, eikä ole osannut näyttää reaaliaikatietoja, mutta tästä selvitään kuulutuksin. 




> Laiturinäytötkin perustuvat Siemensin purettavaan asetinlaitteen antamaan tietoon. Mielenkiintoisia aikoja odotettavissa tämän mallikkaasti hoidetun projektin tuloksena...


Jos tarkkoja ollaan, niin käytönohjausjärjestelmän antamaan tietoon. Ei niitä purkamaan tulla ennen kuin korvaavat järjestelmät on rakennettu. Tässä vaiheessa Mipro siis toisaan toimittaa vain Länsimetron asetinlaitetta ja nykyosuudella ajetaan vielä Länsimetron liikenteen alkaessakin Siemensin vehkeiden ohjaamana. 




> Onkohan miten vaikea saada uutta asetinlaitetta ja laiturinäyttöjä puhumaan keskenään?


Tällaista tarvetta ei oikeastaan ole; Länsimetroon ei tule Siemensin vehkeiden kanssa juttelevia laiturinäyttöjä ja nykyosuudella taas jatketaan alkuvaiheessa nykyvehkeillä. Lisäksi metron uuden tuotannonohjausjärjestelmään liittyen on lähitulevaisuudessa tarjolla RFID-pohjaista paikannusta, mille saattaa kenties olla käyttöä inforintamallakin.




> Milloin uusi asetinlaite muuten otetaan käyttöön?


Länsimetrossa ensi vuonna. Nykymetroon (varikon keskeneräinen + linjaosuus) sitä ei ole vielä tilattu.




> Piti saada säästöjä ja ratkaisuksi keksittiin automaattiajo, jolloin säästöt saataisiin henkilöstömenoista. Alkoi automaattiajohössötys lyhyine asemineen!


Kyllä lopullisissa laskelmissakin henkilöstösäästöjen osuus oli varsin pieni. Hyödyt laskettiin yhteiskuntataloudellisista matka-aikasäästöistä.




> Onko jo tehty virallinen päätös, että koko metron asetinlaitteen ja käytönohjausjärjestelmän sekä matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmän toimittaa Mipro ja Siemensin automaattiprojektin yhteydessä asentamat laitteet hylätään? (...) Maaliskuussa ratkaistussa hankintaprosessahan Mipron kanssa sovittiin tekniikan toimituksista vain Länsimetron osaan ja optiosta nykymetron päivitykseen samaan järjestelmään.


Jep, Mipro tekee nyt Länsimetron vehkeitä ja nykyosuuden laitteiden korvaamisesta ei vielä ole päätöstä. Melko todennäköistähän se kaiketi on, että optio käytettään.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mietittiin ja toivottiin, mutta CAF ei ehtinyt saada kameratoimittajalta tarjousta eikä siten voinut tarjota kameroita. Aikataulun vuoksi ei voitu myöskään jäädä odottelemaan tarjousta.
> Kamerat olisivat myös vaatineet koko junan mitalta lisäkaapelointia, koska kamerat olisi pitänyt asentaa jokaisen vaunun kylkeen.


Tähän mielenkiintoisena pointtina rautatiepuolelta, että uuteen Sr3-veturiin tulee fyysiset peilit, sillä kokemus sivukameraratkaisuista (Edo-ohjausvaunu, Allegro) ei ollut tyydyttävä. Kameroihin verrattuna fyysistä peiliä on pidetty "ylivertaisena käyttöliittymänä" tarkoitettuun käyttöön. Syyksi eroavaisuuteen arvaan sen, että rautatieliikenteessä on monesti tarve nähdä kauemmaksi taakse kuin metroliikenteessä puhumattakaan raitiovaunuliikenteestä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tällaista tarvetta ei oikeastaan ole; Länsimetroon ei tule Siemensin vehkeiden kanssa juttelevia laiturinäyttöjä ja nykyosuudella taas jatketaan alkuvaiheessa nykyvehkeillä.


Tuleeko Länsimetroon kuitenkin Mipron kautta laiturinäytöt? Muutenhan menee hankalaksi, jos junissa ei lue mitään eikä laiturinäyttöjä ole.




> Kameroihin verrattuna fyysistä peiliä on pidetty "ylivertaisena käyttöliittymänä" tarkoitettuun käyttöön.


Ahtailla ratikkakaistoilla kamera säästää tilaa, mutta ei se ongelmaton ole. Esimerkiksi lumihiutale keskellä linssiä sotkee koko kuvan, kun se ei peilissä niin haittaa. Onkohan foorumin raitiovaununkuljettajilla kokemuksia jaettavaksi siitä, miten Articin kamerat toimivat? Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla.

----------


## MaZo

> Tähän mielenkiintoisena pointtina rautatiepuolelta, että uuteen Sr3-veturiin tulee fyysiset peilit, sillä kokemus sivukameraratkaisuista (Edo-ohjausvaunu, Allegro) ei ollut tyydyttävä. Kameroihin verrattuna fyysistä peiliä on pidetty "ylivertaisena käyttöliittymänä" tarkoitettuun käyttöön. Syyksi eroavaisuuteen arvaan sen, että rautatieliikenteessä on monesti tarve nähdä kauemmaksi taakse kuin metroliikenteessä puhumattakaan raitiovaunuliikenteestä.


Kyllä peilillä on selvät etunsa kameroihin nähden, alkaen jo ns. rajoittamattomasta resoluutiosta, kuvan dynamiikasta ja päätä liikuttelemalla hienosäädettävästä näköalueesta. Voin kuvitella, että Edo:ssa tai Sr3:ssa yksi kamera junan keulalla ei riitä mihinkään, koska junapituudet ovat ihan eri luokkaa kuin esimerkiksi metrossa. M300:een olisi siis laitettu kameroita 4 kpl yhdelle sivulle, eli jokaisella vaunun kyljellä olisi ollut oma kameransa, juuri näkyvyyden takaamiseksi.
Kameroita olisi puoltanut peileihin verrattuna niiden helpompi sijoittaminen. Peileille ei ole kuin yksi järkevä paikka, jota ei ole suunniteltu tarkoitusta varten. Kameroita olisi voinut sijoittaa joustavammin ja vahvana vaihtoehtona sijoituspaikaksi olisi ollut ilmanpoistoritilät ikkunoiden yläpuolella. Ritilät olisi voitu vaihtaa kamerat sisältäviin tekemättä uusia reikiä vaunuihin.

Lyhyesti:
Peili tosiaan on käyttöliittymältään ylivertainen, mutta kamerat voi sijoittaa joutavammin.

----------


## TuomasLehto

> Laiturinäyttöä pitäisin minäkin luotettavimpana, sillä se tosiaan saa käytönohjausjärjestelmältä junan reittitiedon, ja saman reittitiedon mukaan käytönohjaus tosiaan pyytää asetinlaitteelta kulkuteitä.


Sattumalta tästä tuli todistusaineistoa eilen. Noin puolenpäivän aikaan Itäkeskuksesta kulki ainakin yksi juna, jonka kohdalla laiturinäyttö sanoi "Mellunmäki" ja aseman kuulutus sekä junan omat näytöt "Vuosaari". Mellunmäkeen se kuitenkin oli menossa. Mistä lienee ollut kyse... Ja saapa nähdä, miten homma pelittää jatkossa kaikkien näiden muutosten jälkeen.

----------


## bestcarrus

Millohan tämä m301 tulee liikenteeseen kun suomessa jo on

----------


## MaZo

> Millohan tämä m301 tulee liikenteeseen kun suomessa jo on


Junia on itseasiassa Suomessa jo neljä ja parin viikon sisällä tulee viides. Matkustajaliikenteeseen junia saadaan valitettavasti vasta pitkällä ensi vuoden puolella. Manuaaliajon vaatimat muutokset (merkittävimpänä matkustajainformaatiolaitteet ja hätäpuhelimet) eivät valmistu sitä ennen ja ilman niitä ei voida matkustajia kuljettaa.

----------


## Markku K

> Sattumalta tästä tuli todistusaineistoa eilen. Noin puolenpäivän aikaan Itäkeskuksesta kulki ainakin yksi juna, jonka kohdalla laiturinäyttö sanoi "Mellunmäki" ja aseman kuulutus sekä junan omat näytöt "Vuosaari". Mellunmäkeen se kuitenkin oli menossa. Mistä lienee ollut kyse... Ja saapa nähdä, miten homma pelittää jatkossa kaikkien näiden muutosten jälkeen.


Jos mahdollista (viitsii/jaksaa/on aikaa), niin  pyytäisin teitä laittamaan näistä palautteen HKL:n palautejärjestelmään tarkan kellonajan ja vaununumeron kera. Näin olisi edes jotkut mahdollisuudet saada selville onko kyseessä laitevika vai ihmisvika, ja mietittyä korjaukset. Ja tietysti jos tänne postaa, niin saadaan juhanahi:n ja MaZo:n kanssa nopeammin tieto.. "keittiöoven kautta". Kiitos  :Smile:

----------


## tuukkav

Täytyy todeta, että M300-sarjan junien äänimaailma on itseasiassa yllättävän mukavan kuuloinen. Kuten esimerkiksi tältä videolta voi kuulla: https://youtu.be/86NheeKpLt4

----------


## TuomasLehto

Tulipa mieleeni, kun eilen havaintoketjussa tuli esille, että koeajoja on nyt paljon, että onko sisäpiiristä mahdollista antaa mitään väliaikatietoja tilanteesta? Ts. vaikuttavatko kolmesataset tähän mennessä luotettavilta ja muuten toimivilta peleiltä, vaiko kenties eivät?

Tuossahan taitaa samalla tulla tavallaan testatuksi myös 22,5 minuutin vuorovälit, kun koeajoja on muun liikenteen seassa.

----------


## MaZo

> Tulipa mieleeni, kun eilen havaintoketjussa tuli esille, että koeajoja on nyt paljon, että onko sisäpiiristä mahdollista antaa mitään väliaikatietoja tilanteesta? Ts. vaikuttavatko kolmesataset tähän mennessä luotettavilta ja muuten toimivilta peleiltä, vaiko kenties eivät?


Kyllä kokemukset tähän mennessä ovat olleet varsin lupaavia. Joitakin häiriöitä toki uudessa junassa tulee kilometrien kertyessä vastaan, mutta mitään huolta aiheuttavaa ongelmaa ei ole kohdattu.




> Tuossahan taitaa samalla tulla tavallaan testatuksi myös 22,5 minuutin vuorovälit, kun koeajoja on muun liikenteen seassa.


Tavallaan joo, mutta M300 tekee vain hyvin lyhyitä jat matkustajista riippumattomia pysähdyksiä asemille, jolloin se etenee paljon nopeammin kuin vuorojuna. Tästä johtuen tulee myös odotuksia opastimilla, kun M300 saavuttaa edellä ajavaa vuorojunaa. Lisäksi juna voi tarvittaessa käydä esim. Kampin käännöllä vaihtamassa ajosuuntaa, mikäli Ruoholahdessa on ruuhkaa. Koeajo vuorojen välissä ei siis kunnolla simuloi lyhyttä vuoroväliä.

----------


## sm3

Noniin, nyt on m300 nähty itsekin. Tänään joskus klo 10 - 10.30 Itäkeskuksen keskiraiteella kulkemassa ja jatko kohti valikkoa pysähtyen ennen siltaa. Toisen kerran Kalastamassa meni vauhdilla oli 14:30 -15 aikavälillä.

----------


## mihi

Onko M300:sa nopeudenasettelua. Tekniikan Maailman nettisivuilla olevan artikkelin yhdessä ohjaamokuvassa näkyy nopeusmittarin oikealla puolella nappirivistö, jonka viimeisessä napissa vasemmalla alhaalla lukee nopeuden valinta. Onko tämä ihan täysverinen nopeudenasettelu, joka käyttää sähköjarrua jos nopeus nousee esim. alamäessä asetetun nopeuden ylittyessä? Miksi vanhemmissa metrojunissa ei ole nopeudenasettelua?

----------


## Vainma

> Onko M300:sa nopeudenasettelua. Tekniikan Maailman nettisivuilla olevan artikkelin yhdessä ohjaamokuvassa näkyy nopeusmittarin oikealla puolella nappirivistö, jonka viimeisessä napissa vasemmalla alhaalla lukee nopeuden valinta. Onko tämä ihan täysverinen nopeudenasettelu, joka käyttää sähköjarrua jos nopeus nousee esim. alamäessä asetetun nopeuden ylittyessä? Miksi vanhemmissa metrojunissa ei ole nopeudenasettelua?


Tuo "nopeuden valinta"- kytkin liittyi kai jollain tavalla automaattimetroon.
Myös 100- ja 200-sarjan automaattijunissa on samanlainen kytkin. Valittavissa oli muistaakseni nopeudet 15km/h ja 35km/h.

----------


## MaZo

> Onko M300:sa nopeudenasettelua. Tekniikan Maailman nettisivuilla olevan artikkelin yhdessä ohjaamokuvassa näkyy nopeusmittarin oikealla puolella nappirivistö, jonka viimeisessä napissa vasemmalla alhaalla lukee nopeuden valinta. Onko tämä ihan täysverinen nopeudenasettelu, joka käyttää sähköjarrua jos nopeus nousee esim. alamäessä asetetun nopeuden ylittyessä? Miksi vanhemmissa metrojunissa ei ole nopeudenasettelua?





> Tuo "nopeuden valinta"- kytkin liittyi kai jollain tavalla automaattimetroon.
> Myös 100- ja 200-sarjan automaattijunissa on samanlainen kytkin. Valittavissa oli muistaakseni nopeudet 15km/h ja 35km/h.


Kytkin liittyy nimenomaan automaattimetroon ja kytkin olisi automaattijunassa ollut käytössä vain tilavalitsimen ollessa "nopeusrajoitus" kohdassa. Tällöin junaa olisi käsittääkseni ajanut automaattilaitteisto kuljettajan ohjeiden mukaan. Itselleni ei ole selvää mikä ajatus kyseisen toiminnallisuuden takana on ollut.
Automaation lykkäännyttyä on ajopöydän paneeleja M300:ssa muutettu ja "nopeudenvalinta" -kytkimestä tehtiin "nopeusrajoitus" -kytkin. Uudessa versiossa on vaihtoehdot "normaali" ja "35 km/h" ja se toimii normaalissa ajotilassa.
"Normaali" -tilassa rajoitus on 80 km/h, jossa nopeus rajoitetaan pudottamalla veto lineaarisesti nollaan lähestyttäessä 80 km/h nopeutta. Nopeuden ylittyessä jarruteho nousee ramppia pitkin maksimiin 85 km/h mennessä. Suurempien muutosten välttämiseksi "35 km/h" valinta vain katkaisee vedon kyseisen nopeuden jälkeen ja laukaisee hätäjarrun, jos nopeus ylittyy liikaa. Molemmat nopeudet näytetään myös nopeusmittarin ohjenopeusrenkaalla.

----------


## sm3

Missäs vaiheessa M300 tulee käyttöön? Länsimetron avautuessa kyllä, mutta entäs aiemmin? Varmaankin jo ennen länsimetron avautumista tulee yksi tai kaksi käyttöön?

----------


## 339-DF

En pysty antamaan kysymykseen täsmällistä vastausta, mutta luulisin, ettei siihen enää kauan mene. SRS:n jäsenajelu on tulevana sunnuntaina, ja se on kaiketi ensimmäinen kerta, kun M300 kuljettaa matkustajia. Toisin sanoen ainakin jonkun tai joidenkin yksiköiden koeajot alkavat olla loppusuoralla ja vastaanotto HKL:lle hyvin lähellä.

----------


## MaZo

> En pysty antamaan kysymykseen täsmällistä vastausta, mutta luulisin, ettei siihen enää kauan mene. SRS:n jäsenajelu on tulevana sunnuntaina, ja se on kaiketi ensimmäinen kerta, kun M300 kuljettaa matkustajia. Toisin sanoen ainakin jonkun tai joidenkin yksiköiden koeajot alkavat olla loppusuoralla ja vastaanotto HKL:lle hyvin lähellä.


SRS:n ajelu sunnuntaina on nimenomaan ensimmäinen kerta, kun junalla kuljetetaan matkustajia. Ensimmäinen junayksikkö (302) on paperitöitä vaille luovutuskunnossa ja seuraavakin juna viimeisteltävänä pian tulevaa luovutusta varten.

Matkustajaliikenteessä M300:a voi alkaa odottaa näkevänsä ensi kuun alussa, ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella. Tästä tarkemmin kun saadaan lisää varmuutta asioihin.

----------


## tuukkav

> SRS:n ajelu sunnuntaina on nimenomaan ensimmäinen kerta, kun junalla kuljetetaan matkustajia. Ensimmäinen junayksikkö (302) on paperitöitä vaille luovutuskunnossa ja seuraavakin juna viimeisteltävänä pian tulevaa luovutusta varten.
> 
> Matkustajaliikenteessä M300:a voi alkaa odottaa näkevänsä ensi kuun alussa, ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella. Tästä tarkemmin kun saadaan lisää varmuutta asioihin.


Kun M309:ssä on jo kerran peilit asennettuina, niin mikä on tilanne tällä hetkellä 302:n kanssa (ja muidenkin yksiköiden)? Kuljetaanko sunnuntaina vielä kameroiden kanssa?

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Ensimmäinen junayksikkö (302) on paperitöitä vaille luovutuskunnossa ja seuraavakin juna viimeisteltävänä pian tulevaa luovutusta varten.


eikös ensimmäinen ole 301?

----------


## MaZo

> eikös ensimmäinen ole 301?


Luovutusjärjestyksessä ensimmäinen. Aikataulullisista syistä junia ei luovuteta numerojärjestyksessä vaan koeajojen valmistumisjärjestyksessä. Muutostyöt sekä ensimmäisen junan (301) huomattavasti pidempi koeajojakso ovat sotkeneet järjestystä.

----------


## vristo

M300-metrojuna on nyt koematkustettu ja se on hyvä, nykyaikainen helsinkiläinen metrojuna. Suuri osa matkustajista ei todennäköisesti edes tiedä matkustavansa uusimmalla helsinkiläisellä metrojunalla. Todella uskollinen seuraaja aiemmille junasarjoille.

----------


## Karosa

> M300-metrojuna on nyt koematkustettu ja se on hyvä, nykyaikainen helsinkiläinen metrojuna. Suuri osa matkustajista ei todennäköisesti edes tiedä matkustavansa uusimmalla helsinkiläisellä metrojunalla. Todella uskollinen seuraaja aiemmille junasarjoille.


Onko niissä edes mitään todellista eroa M200-sarjan juniin, muuta kuin että ovat pitempiä ja CAF:in valmistamia?  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

> Onko niissä edes mitään todellista eroa M200-sarjan juniin, muuta kuin että ovat pitempiä ja CAF:in valmistamia?


Uusia juttuja ovat ilmastointi, kokonaan läpikuljettavuus ja tekniikkapuolella se, että toinen ohjaamattomista välivaunuista on moottoriton. Junien ulkoasu sekä sisätilat ovat täsmälleen samat kuin aiemmissakin junasarjoissa.

----------


## MaZo

> Uusia juttuja ovat ilmastointi, kokonaan läpikuljettavuus ja tekniikkapuolella se, että toinen ohjaamattomista välivaunuista on moottoriton. Junien ulkoasu sekä sisätilat ovat täsmälleen samat kuin aiemmissakin junasarjoissa.


Sisätiloissa on kyllä tehty pieniä viilauksia. Näkyvin ero on lastenvaunuille, pyörätuoleille, polkupyörille ym. varattu alue (jatkossa "avoin tila"). M200:ssa on taittopenkit ylikulun kummallakin puolella ja sitä myöten em. kulkineille sopiva paikka näiden penkkien kohdalla. M300:ssa on kiinteät pitkittäispenkit vastaavassa paikassa ja varsinainen avoin tila on yhden penkkiosaston tilalla eteisen toisella puolella. Tämä alue on toisaalta M200:ssa kokenut viimeaikoina muutoksia, joihin on haettu osittain mallia M300:sta.

Lisäksi ohjaamoseinän takaa löytyy seinää päin toljottavat penkit, jotka automaattia varten tehtiin "katsomoksi" eteenpäin, mutta joiden kääntäminen seinän jäädessä puolipysyväksi, on liian vaikeaa saavutettavaan hyötyyn nähden.

Myönnän kyllä, että yleisilmeeltään sisustus on varsin samanlainen ja tavallinen matkustaja tuskin huomaa eroa. Pyrkimyksenä on ollut myös säilyttää tutut asiat vanhoilla paikoillaan osittain näkövammaisiakin ajatellen. Tähän liittyen mm. aiemmin mainittu avoin tila on vastaavassa paikassa kuin se olisi kahden vaunuparin M200 junassa. Junissa olevia korotettuja, vanhuksille ja huonojalkaisille tarkoitettuja penkkejä on myös kylvetty samojen ovien ympäristöön kuin vanhassa kalustossa, tosin niiden määrää on myös lisätty. Vanhassa kalustossahan näitä penkkejä on ainoastaan ohjaamoseinällä. M300:ssa on ohjaamopäädyissä "katsomon" takimmaiset penkit, pitkittäis penkit ulommaisten ylikulkujen kummallakin puolella sekä koko istuinryhmä junan keskimmäisten ovien välissä.

Kokonaisuutta toki osaltaan hämmentää myös ylikulkujen molemmilla puolilla olevat laitekaapit. Melko häviävänä yksityiskohtana katonrajassa pitkittäin kulkevat kanavat ovat koko matkalta ulkonevat, kun M200:ssa ne ulkonevat ainoastaan ovien kohdalla.

Ulkopuolella junan kylki muistuttaa myös vahvasti M200:ta. Samanlainen ikkunajako vaikuttaa paljon ja penkkiasettelu määrittelee osaltaan ikkunajaon.. Tässäkin toki löytyy eroja kun osaa katsoa:
M300:ssa on vaunujen päädyissä ikkunoiden yläpuolella ilmanpoistoaukot. M200:ssa koko vaunun yläreuna on ritilää.
M300:ssa on myös ylikulkujen kohdalla kapeammat pikkuikkunat, joiden leveytä laitekaapit rajoittavat. Ovilehtien nurkat ovat M300:ssa pyöreät toisin kuin M200:ssa.
Merkittävin ero näiden kahden junasarjan välillä on kuitenkin väri. M200 on keltaisempi oranssi ja M300 punaisempi oranssi M100:n mallin mukaan, tosin RAL sävynä, jota alkuperäinen M100:n väri ei noudata. Valaistuksesta riippuen ero on selvä, etenkin, jos junia pääsee vertaamaan vierekkäin.

*Lyhyesti*: Arvostettujen muotoilijoiden tekemää työtä ei haluttu lähteä kovin rankalla kädellä uudistamaan, koska ajattomuus on toivottava ominaisuus kymmeniä vuosia operoivassa kalustossa. Käytännön kokemusten ja tulevaisuuden suunnitelmien perusteella on kuitenkin tehty asetteluun pieniä muutoksia parantamaan kokonaisuutta.


Tässä listattuja eroavaisuuksia voi yrittää bongailla kun junia alkaa enemmän liikkua sekaisin.  :Smile:

----------


## Minä vain

> M300:ssa on kiinteät pitkittäispenkit vastaavassa paikassa ja varsinainen avoin tila on yhden penkkiosaston tilalla eteisen toisella puolella. Tämä alue on toisaalta M200:ssa kokenut viimeaikoina muutoksia, joihin on haettu osittain mallia M300:sta.


Kiinteät, muoviset pitkittäispenkit on siitä huonot, että kun poikittaiselta penkiltä liukuu pois junan jarruttaessa, voi vain jännittää jalkoja ja liukuminen pysähtyy, mutta poikittaisella penkillä tällaista vaihtoehtoa ei ole ja ei ole mitään mistä ottaa kiinni jos meinaa luiskahtaa pois penkiltä. Poikittaisten penkkien materiaalin pitäisi olla kangasta, tai vaihtoehtoisesti pitäisi olla jotain estämässä penkiltä tipahtaminen, jolloin voi liukua hieman toisen ihmisen päälle mutta ei loukata itseään.

----------


## Resiina

Kuvia metroajelulta 24.04.2016
https://goo.gl/photos/XFxonuTNBkQj9nkG8

----------


## MaZo

> Kiinteät, muoviset pitkittäispenkit on siitä huonot, että kun poikittaiselta penkiltä liukuu pois junan jarruttaessa, voi vain jännittää jalkoja ja liukuminen pysähtyy, mutta poikittaisella penkillä tällaista vaihtoehtoa ei ole ja ei ole mitään mistä ottaa kiinni jos meinaa luiskahtaa pois penkiltä. Poikittaisten penkkien materiaalin pitäisi olla kangasta, tai vaihtoehtoisesti pitäisi olla jotain estämässä penkiltä tipahtaminen, jolloin voi liukua hieman toisen ihmisen päälle mutta ei loukata itseään.


Kaikki penkkiratkaisut ovat kompromisseja kestävyyden, puhdistettavuuden, istumamukavuuden ja muiden ominaisuuksien väliltä. Erilaisten penkkimateriaalien käyttäminen samassa junassa ei ole lähtökohtaisesti hyvä idea varaosien monimuotoisuuden takia.

Aukean tilan kohdalla (ulommaisten ylikulkujen kummallakin puolella) pitkittäispenkin toisella puolella on kaappi, joka tukee varsin hyvin. Toisella puolella on ovipilari ja siinä tanko, joka tosin ei ole heti penkin vieressä, mutta siitä voi kuitenkin kädellä ottaa hieman tukea.

Junan keskellä, jossa on korotettujen penkkien ryhmä, on myös ylikulun kummallakin puolella pitkittäispenkit. Kyseinen penkki on kuitenkin lyhyempi, koska se rajautuu laitekaapin ja toiselta puolelta poikittaispenkkiryhmän selkänojan väliin. Kyseisellä penkillä on siis hyvin tukevat reunat joihin nojautua.  :Smile:

----------


## MJG

> Poikittaisten penkkien materiaalin pitäisi olla kangasta, tai vaihtoehtoisesti pitäisi olla jotain estämässä penkiltä tipahtaminen, jolloin voi liukua hieman toisen ihmisen päälle mutta ei loukata itseään.


Mutta asiaahan voi käyttää hyväkseen: "Anteeksi neiti tämä tahaton tunkeiluni. Neiti tuoksuu hyvältä. Mitä parfyymiä neiti käyttää? Lähtisimmekö yhdessä tunkeilemaan johonkin rauhallisempaan paikkaan? Meille vai teille?"

----------


## Minä vain

> Kaikki penkkiratkaisut ovat kompromisseja kestävyyden, puhdistettavuuden, istumamukavuuden ja muiden ominaisuuksien väliltä. Erilaisten penkkimateriaalien käyttäminen samassa junassa ei ole lähtökohtaisesti hyvä idea varaosien monimuotoisuuden takia.
> 
> Aukean tilan kohdalla (ulommaisten ylikulkujen kummallakin puolella) pitkittäispenkin toisella puolella on kaappi, joka tukee varsin hyvin. Toisella puolella on ovipilari ja siinä tanko, joka tosin ei ole heti penkin vieressä, mutta siitä voi kuitenkin kädellä ottaa hieman tukea.
> 
> Junan keskellä, jossa on korotettujen penkkien ryhmä, on myös ylikulun kummallakin puolella pitkittäispenkit. Kyseinen penkki on kuitenkin lyhyempi, koska se rajautuu laitekaapin ja toiselta puolelta poikittaispenkkiryhmän selkänojan väliin. Kyseisellä penkillä on siis hyvin tukevat reunat joihin nojautua.


Ahaa, siinä tapauksessa ongelma taitaa koskea vain M200-mallia. Varaosat ei varmaan olisi suurin ongelma, kun muovipenkkejä ei koskaan tarvitse vaihtaa jolloin periaatteessa tarvitsee olla vain pitkittäispenkkien kankaita varastossa. Busseissakin on monia eri penkkimalleja samassakin bussissa eikä tämä vaikuta aiheuttavan mitään.

----------


## sm3

YLE: Uudessa metrossa 90 metriä avointa tilaa  liikenne alkaa linjoilla M1 ja M2

http://yle.fi/uutiset/uudessa_metros..._ja_m2/8856701




> M300:lla ajettaneen normaalissa matkustajaliikenteessä jo tästä kuusta eteenpäin iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin. Matkustajat pääsevät ensimmäistä kertaa uuden metron kyytiin ensi sunnuntaina, jolloin yksi junista toimii äitienpäivän ruusumetrona.

----------

